# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  المناشدة الثانية لنائب القنصل السعودي بعدن+مقال رائع

## موحدة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




* مؤسسة الملاحم للإنتاج الإعلامي*




* تقدم*
** 



* المناشدة الثانية*
*  لنائب القنصل السعودي بعدن*
*  عبد الله محمد خليفة الخالدي*


** 


للمشاهدة المباشرة على اليوتيوب

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZkULyI0qbM


* للتحميل*


* عالية*
* 63.49 MB*
http://archive.org/download/Aseer_KSA/sd1.avi



* جوال*
* 8.40 MB*
http://archive.org/download/Aseer_KSA/sd2.mp4




الصفحة على الارشيف
http://archive.org/details/Aseer_KSA




* ادعوا لإخوانكم المجاهدين*


* إخوانكم في*
* مؤسسة الملاحم للإنتاج الإعلامي*

* المصدر: (مركز الفجر للإعلام)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وهذا مقال أخونا أبو وقار 
رابط الموضوع //
** مكاسب و ثمار السيطرة على أجزاء من ولايتي أبين و شبوة*

http://www.as-ansar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65412

----------


## موحدة

تفريغ المقال 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







 الإهداء
 إلى الشهداء الذين صدقوا مع الله وأخلصوا أعمالهم لله.
 إلى الشهداء الذين برهنوا صدقهم بدمائهم.
 إلى الذين قدموا أرواحهم وأشلائهم رخيصة في سبيل الله.
 إلى الذين كتبوا بدمائهم تحكيم الشريعة.
 إلى جميع المجاهدين المشاركين في بناء هذا الصرح الشامخ من الحكم الإسلامي
 إلى أمهات وآباء الشهداء الذين دفعوا بأبنائهم نحو الشهادة في سبيل الله.
 إلى قيادات المجاهدين الشهداء، والمنتظرين للشهادة، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ  المجاهد أسامة ابن لادن رحمه الله إلى كل هؤلاء نهدي هذا العمل المتواضع.







 المقدمة
 الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه، ومن سار نهجه إلى يوم الدين.
 وبعد:
 ستجد أخي القارئ في هذه الرسالة، بعض الأشياء التي تم استحضارها في هذه  التجربة، وهناك أشياء لم تذكر، أو نسينا ذكرها لأن هذه الكتابة تعتبر كتابة  أولية ومستعجلة، وإن شاء الله عندما نلتقي بإخواننا وقيادتنا سيتم كتابة  ما لم يكتب، أو نسيت كتابته، أو إضافة شيء من التجربة التي تفيد إخواننا  المجاهدين. 
 وإنني أدعوا المثقفين والكتاب والعلماء أن يزورا المناطق التي تم السيطرة  عليها، بعد قراءتهم هذا العرض الموجز، ويسألوا الناس عما حصل وكان، و  يتأكدوا مما كتب وسطر، ويبينوا ذلك للناس على حسب مواهبهم وقدراتهم في  العرض والطرح والكتابة, و أدعوا أصحاب الدراسات الجامعية، والدراسات  العليا، أن يقدموا دراسة جامعية حول موضوع ( الحكم بالشريعة ودورها في حل  الأزمات ) مع دراسة الأماكن التي طبقت فيها الشريعة الإسلامية، وجعلها  نموذجا عملياً، لتطبيق الدراسة، وسوف نزود ونساعد من أقدم على ذلك، بوثائق  تعينه على دراسته، وإن كان كثيراً من الأعمال قد تم توثيقها عبر وكالة مدد  الإخبارية وعين على الحدث وبعض الصحف المحلية والعالمية، وفي الأخير نسأل  من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ما كتب خالصا لوجهه الكريم ، وأن يعيننا على فهم  التجارب و الاستفادة منها ، وأن يغفر زلاتنا، ويعلمنا ما جهلنا. ونترككم مع  الرسالة الموسومة بـ ( مكاسب وثمار السيطرة على أجزاء من أبين وشبوة) 

 الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه ومن سار على نهجه إلى يوم الدين وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.
 وبــعــد:
 فبعد أن اضطر أنصار الشريعة للانسحاب من الأماكن التي سيطروا عليها، مع  المحافظة على جميع قواهم وعتادهم أثناء الانسحاب، بفضل الله وحفظه، سيتساءل  البعض ما المكاسب التي حققها أنصار الشريعة؟ وما المصالح التي قدموها  أثناء السيطرة؟ وما الثمار التي جنوها ؟ عموما قبل البدء في الجواب على مثل  هذه الاستفسارات، أو إيضاح الإشكالات، أود أن ألفت أخي القارئ إلى أن  النموذج الذي قدمه أنصار الشريعة يعتبر أول نموذج سيطرة لأهل السنة في  المنطقة، ويعد هذا النموذج في الإدارة، والحكم، نموذجا ناجحا بشهادة أغلب  من زار، و من رأى، و ما زالت كتابة الصحفيين شاهدة على ذلك، فعلى أهل السنة  أن يفتخروا ويعتزوا بمثل هذه النجاحات؛ لطالما رماهم البعض بعدم القدرة  على الإدارة، وترتيب الأمور؛ بل يعد فخرا لكل مسلم يعتز بالإدارة  الإسلامية، حيث أن فيها غنى عن الإدارة الشرقية، والغربية، فنجاح هذا  النموذج الإسلامي العادل الرائع في الإدارة، والأمن، و الحكم، أدى إلى  تزايد ارتفاع الأصوات المنادية بطلب مجيء أنصار الشريعة إلى أراضيها، لترفع  عنها الظلم، والخوف الذي تجرعته سنين، في ظل الحكم العلماني، ولتدار وتحكم  بالإسلام، وحتى لا يتكرر هذا النموذج الإسلامي وتتحول أكثر مناطق اليمن  إلى مناطق تحكم بالحكم الإسلامي، واصل الأمريكان وعملائِهم وعلى عجل  حملاتهم الشرسة التي لم تنقطع أبداً منذ أن سيطر أنصار الشريعة على زنجبار/  بتاريخ أول/ شهر رجب /1432هـ/ فلما زاد عدد الحملات و من كل الاتجاهات،  انسحب أنصار الشريعة منها / بتاريخ 22 / شهر رجب لعام /1433هـ / وما زالوا   في مواصلة حملاتهم، وحتى لا نطيل في اللفتة نرجع إلى ذكر شيء من المكاسب  والثمار التي حققها أنصار الشريعة أيام سيطرتهم، فمن المكاسب والثمار.  
 أولا:هدم الكفر من العلمانية، والديمقراطية، والآراء الجاهلية، والقباب الشركية. 
 أنصار الشريعة رفعوا راية التوحيد، وأزالوا و قاتلوا راية العلمانية ومن  ناصرها،  في وقت مُررت هذه الراية الجاهلية على المسلمين قسراً وفرضت عليهم  قهراً، حتى وصل الحال ببعض علماء المسلمين أن يراها هي الحل والمخرج  لمشاكل المسلمين، ففي هذا الظرف الحرج جداً الذي ظهر فيه من يستدل على جواز  الدخول في اللعبة الديمقراطية، و المناداة بالدولة المدنية؛ بل وزعموا أن  العلمانية لا تنافي الإسلام، حتى صار من كان يحرم الديمقراطية ويراها كفرا  أصبح يراها أمراً جائزاً، بل و واجبا؛ متأولين إزالتها عن طريق الدخول  فيها، هكذا اضطرهم الغرب إلى هذا النتاج المخالف لأصول الدين، و أوهموهم  أنهم بدون الديمقراطية المزعومة لن يعيشوا بسلام فعلى هذا الواقع المتعمد  إيجاده توالت الفتاوى في جواز الدخول في اللعبة الديمقراطية، ونحن لسنا في  صدد الرد عليهم ولكن يكفي من أفتى بجوازها أنها ليست ديمقراطية؛ بل  دكتاتورية و إلا لما فرضت على المسلمين، وإذا حقق المحسوبون على الإسلاميين  فوزاً ففي الأغلب يحل المجلس ما لم يكونوا مثلهم،  ففي هذا التوقيت، وفي  هذه المرحلة الحرجة على الأمة هدم أنصار الشريعة الكفر من العلمانية، و  الديمقراطية، والآراء الجاهلية، وبرهنوا بعملهم، في ظل راية التوحيد الأمن،  والعدل، في الأماكن التي حكموها بشرع الله، و كان لذلك أثراً في علماء  المسلمين، في اليمن وخارجه، إذ نادى البعض منهم برفض الديمقراطية، بعد أن  أفتوا بجوازها من قبل كمخرج للأمة، بناء على واقع مصطنع متعمد إيجاده 
 ومن هؤلاء العلماء الشيخ عوض با نجار حيث قال: في خطبته الشهيرة في مسجد  الجامع، في مدينة وقار، أمام جمع غفير من المسلمين، بعد أن رأى هدم  الديمقراطية بالقوة، إذ هي بالقوة أصلا فرضت على المسلمين، فقال: إنني كنت  أحد المشرعين من دون الله، أنازع الله في حكمه في المجلس النيابي، وهذا كفر  وإنني أتوب إلى الله مما صنعت اهـ 
 فعندما رأى الشيخ كيف أن الشريعة طبقت بعيداً من اللعبة الديمقراطية، نادى  وبقوة بمناصرة شرع الله، و الوقوف إلى جانب أنصار الشريعة، فلو حُكمت أ كثر  المناطق بشرع الله، لتراجع كثير من أفتى بجواز الدخول في اللعبة  الديمقراطية؛ لأن الحكم بالشريعة يكشف لهؤلاء الكثير عن الواقع الموهوم  الذي أوجده الأمريكان؛ لكي يدخلوا أبناء المسلمين في الوحل الديمقراطي  الشركي، وبفتاوى علمائهم. 
 ثانيا: نشر التوحيد وتعليمه أبناء المسلمين. 
 لا شك و لا ريب أن الله خلقنا لعبادته وحده لا شريك له قال تعالى: (وَمَا  خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ (56)) ـ سورة الذاريات  ـ أي ليوحدون  فتحقيق التوحيد الذي خلقنا الله من أجله مقدم على هلاك  النفس، والمال، فأنصار الشريعة ولله الحمد سعوا لنشر التوحيد عبر إلقاء  الدروس و الكلمات والخطب في المساجد، و اللقاءات الاجتماعية العامة  والخاصة، وعبر المنشورات، و الأفلام، والصوتيات، والعرض عبر الوسائل  الحديثة، ولن يطبق الناس التوحيد التطبيق الصحيح إلا إذا حاربوا ما يضاده  من الكفر، والشرك، كالعلمانية، والديمقراطية، والدولة المدنية، فلو لم يحقق  أنصار الشريعة إلا هذا المكسب لكان مكسباً كافيا من السيطرة، قال تعالى:  (وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلَالَةُ فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ  كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ (36)) ـ  سورة النحل ـ فهذه هي دعوة جميع  الرسل، فالأعداد التي تعلمت التوحيد من أبناء وقار، وغيرها، أعداد كثيرة ،  تعلم أبناء المسلمين معاني كلمة التوحيد، لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول  الله، وتعلموا الولاء و البراء تنظيراً وتطبيقاً، ولما جاءت الحملات  العلمانية والأمريكية، ظهر أثر تعلم التوحيد، حيث قاتل كثير من أبناء مدينة  وقار إلى جانب صف المجاهدين، واستشهد منهم الكثير، وهذا تطبيق عملي لمفهوم  الولاء والبراء، وعندما انسحب أنصار الشريعة خرجوا معهم، و ما أخرجهم إلا  الفهم الصحيح للتوحيد الذي كان ينادي به النبي ـ صلى عليه وسلم ـ وتعلموا  من التوحيد شروط كلمة لا إله إلا الله،  وواجباتها، و نواقضها، تعلموها  وبدون حرج أو تدخل من املاءات خارجية، ففي ظل الحكم الديمقراطي نجد أن  كثيراً ممن يدعوا إلى التوحيد يجد حرجاً من توضيح بعض المسائل المتعلقة  بالتوحيد، كنبذ العلمانية ومحاربة أهلها، و الكفر بها وأهلها؛ وإن وضحها  البعض فعلى استحياء أو تخوف، أو عند التمثيل يضرب أمثلة فيمن وقع في الكفر  ممن هلك من الأموات لا ممن وقع فيه من الأحياء قال تعالى: (000فمنْ  يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ  بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لَا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   256)) ـ سورة البقرة ـ ولكن هذا الحرج لم يوجد لدى أنصار الشريعة، فكان  دعاة أنصار الشريعة ومشايخهم وطلاب العلم منهم يوضحون عقيدة  أهل السنة  والجماعة، على فهم سلف الأمة، بعيدا عن مذهب التجهم، والإرجاء، والمعتزلة، و  الخوارج، والمبتدعة، بدون تعسف، أو تميع أو خوف من سلطان، أو مداهنته  ومجاملته، فنشر التوحيد وتعليمه كما أمرنا الله يعد مكسباً حققه أنصار  الشريعة في الأماكن التي سيطروا عليها، بعيداً من تأثير السلطان، وهذا فعلا  ما يخيف الأمريكان؛ لأن من عرف التوحيد والإيمان حارب تلقائياً الشرك،  والكفر،  وأهله، ومن ناصره. وأمريكا هي من ترعى في الحقيقة الشرك  الديمقراطي الكفري في العالم، فهي تعلم أنها ستصبح بسبب نشر التوحيد هدفاً  لشريحة أ كبر من المسلمين تتزايد كل يوم، وهذا ما يخيفها في الحقيقة، بل  كثير من زعمائهم يصرحون بذلك، كما صرح أوباما أ كثر من مرة: من تخوفه من  تنامي تنظيم القاعدة في جزيرة العرب.
 ثالثا: تحكيم الشريعة الإسلامية.
 الحمد لله حكَم أنصار الشريعة بالإسلام، في الأماكن التي تحت أيديهم، و في  حدود سيطرتهم، فطبقوا الشريعة بعد هجرانها سنيين، وتغييبها عن واقع  المسلمين ، ففي ظل الحكم بالشريعة أمن الناس على دينهم، وأنفسهم، وعقولهم،  وأعراضهم، وأموالهم، رأى المسلمون أحكام الله تقام في الأرض، وحدوده تطبق،  فأخذوا يجولون مع ذكرياتهم عما قرؤوا في السابق عن حكم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وأصحابه من بعده وهم الآن يشاهدونه ويعايشونه، لقد لمس الناس العدالة  التي تنتصر للمظلوم، وتردع الظالم، في محكمة يستوي فيها الطرفان، ويمثل  بين يدي القاضي الخصمان، ولو كان الخصم أميراً، كل هذا رأوه وعايشوه في ظل  حكم الشريعة، وهذا قبل أن يكون مكسباً حققه أنصار الشريعة، ولو لمدة تقدر  بعام، فهو تحقيق الشيء الذي خلقنا الله من أجله، وبه يصح إيماننا، قال  تعالى (فَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ  بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا (65) ـ ـ سورة النساء ـ  فحكمنا بالشريعة حقيقة  سعادتنا في الدنيا وضمان فوزنا في الآخرة. و قبل أن يبدأ أنصار الشريعة  الحكم بالشريعة علموا الناس ما معنى الحكم بالشريعة، من خلال إلقاء أكثر من  ثلاثة آلاف كلمة في مساجد متعددة، وبأساليب متنوعة، وفي مدة لا تقل عن  ثمانية أشهر منذ فتح وقار، حتى بعد فتح زنجبار بثلاثة أشهر، والحمد لله  كانت تجربة إقامة الشريعة تجربة فريدة، لم يعايشها الناس من قبل ولم يروا  تطبيق الشريعة ، حتى طبقت عمليا لتضئ للناس طريقهم، في مدينة وقار  وضواحيها، وكما طبق أنصار الشريعة الحكم بالشريعة فكذلك سلكوا أثناء  التطبيق للأحكام التدرج بها، و فهم أسرار الشريعة، وعمقها، ومقاصدها، ولم  يكتف أنصار الشريعة بالحكم الظاهر من النصوص، بل كانوا يتخذون من نموذج حكم  النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ومن سار على نهجه من السلف نموذجا يحتذى بهم  في فهم الشريعة، وفي كيفية إقامة الحدود وتطبيقها، فهي تعتبر أول تجربة،  وفي هذه التجربة تواصل أنصار الشريعة مع بعض علماء المسلمين، وللأسف أن  كثيراً ممن تم التواصل معه غير مستوعب إقامة الشريعة، والحكم بين الناس  ناهيك أن يقيمها بسبب عدم خوض تجربة عملية في ذلك، ومما يجدر بالذكر أن أحد  مشايخنا في الفقه الشافعي، تم إيصال أحد القتلة إليه ، ليسمع منه وينظر في  محضر التحقيق، لنستأنس بعد ذلك برأيه، فكان وللأسف أنه غير مصدق أن الذي  بين يديه هو القاتل، وكيف استطعتم أن تأتوا به بعيداً عن نظر النظام، ثم  بعد ذلك امتنع أن يدلي بشيء، بحجة أن هذا لمحاكم الدولة مع إقراره أنهم  معطلون لشرع الله، فكون أنصار الشريعة بقضاتهم ومشايخهم يقيموا الشريعة  ويحكموها، يعد مكسبا في وقت لا تتجاوز إقامة الحدود حدود الورق المكتوب  عليه، وإذا تجاوزت ذلك فللدراسة، فحينئذ إقامتها سيفتح بإذن الله باب لدى  كثير من المشايخ والعلماء إمكانية إقامة الشريعة بعد أن أقامها أنصار  الشريعة، وإن كان الأصل أن هذا الحرج لا يكون موجوداً لدى حاملي العلم، كيف  وأن كثيراً من مشايخ القبائل وأصحاب القوانين لهم جرأة على الحكم بالأحكام  الجاهلية والوضعية، وبينما يجد البعض منا حرجا وخجلا عندما يطلب منه الحكم  بأحكام الله السماوية. 
 ولقد هاب الناس حكم الشريعة حكاما ومحكومين، أمراء ومأمورين، هيبة يجدها كل  مسلم في نفسه، فمجرد ما يكتب لأحدهم استدعاء حضور من الشرطة، أو المحكمة  الكل يشعر بأهمية الاستدعاء، سواء كان المستدعى أحد أفراد المجاهدين، أو  أبناء المنطقة من غير المجاهدين، الكل يعلم أنهم أمام حكم الله سواء ولا  فرق بين أحد، ولا عجب أن يأتي الخصمان إلى محكمة أنصار الشريعة ليحكم بينهم  من خارج أماكن السيطرة ؛ وإنما العجب!!! عندما يكون خصم المشتكي خارج نطاق  السيطرة، و أحد  كبار وجهاء قبيلته أو مسؤولا في الدولة أو تاجرا ثم لما  تصله ورقة استدعاء من محكمة أنصار الشريعة، فإذا هو على حسب الموعد ليمثل  أمام القضاء فيما ادعي عليه، أما المسؤول المشتكى منه فلكونه بينه وبين  أنصار الشريعة حرب، فيخاف من المجيء؛ ولكنه مع ذلك يوكل من يمثل بالنيابة  عنه في المحكمة،
  إنها هيبة الشريعة حتى خصومها يسلمون لحكمها ولا مفر منها. ولقد ذاع صيت  حكم الشريعة بفضل الله، وصار يسمع بحكم الشريعة كل من سكن وقار أو جاورها،  أو مر منها، سمع بها أهالي عدن وشبوة ويافع وحضرموت وصنعاء، وغيرهم ممن  يتابع الصحافة المحلية والعالمية و النت. 
 وقد حُلت كثير من القضايا المتنازع عليها قبل وصولها إلى الشرطة بمجرد ما  يعرف الخصم أنه سيشتكى به، أو أحضر له استدعاء في طلبه فسرعان ما يبادر بحل  مشكلته مع صاحبه، وهذا من بركة الشريعة، وبعضها تحل بين الطرفين على جهة  الصلح والتصالح قبل رفعها إلى المحكمة، وقليل من القضايا ما ترفع إلى   المحكمة فيخرج فيها حكم قضائي يلزم به الطرفان، أما قضايا الحدود والدماء  والمسائل الجنائية و الاجتهادية فتحال إلى اللجنة القضائية للفصل فيها.
 فمن القضايا التي بادر الخصم لحلها قبل وصولها إلى المحكمة، أن أحد الأشخاص  كان يسأل صاحبه مال استدانه منه فظل يماطله أكثر من خمس سنوات، كلما اشتكى  به عند الحكومة السابقة لا جدوى غير زيادة خسارته من جباية العسكر، فعندها  آثر صاحب الدين السكوت حتى من الله عليه بمجيء أنصار الشريعة، فحينها ذكره  بتسليم الدين أو سيشتكيه، فقال: لا حاجة للشكوى هذا دينك، وأطلبك  المسامحة، وليست هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يستجيب فيها المشتكى به لحل  مشكلته قبل المثول أمام الشرطة؛ بل قد تكرر هذا كثير وتكررت المبادرة  بإرجاع حقوق الناس المعتدى عليهم وبدون شكوى، و الإسراع في طلب المسامحة من  المظلوم هكذا عدل الحكم بالإسلام وهيبته وبركته . 
 ولقد أنصفت الشريعة الإسلامية المستضعفين المضطهدين، المسلوبة حقوقهم، فمن  الأشياء المناسب ذكرها في هذا الموضوع، أن إحدى نساء منطقة الحصن المجاورة  لوقار،قالت لأحد أعيان منطقتها، بعد أن حرمها أقاربها من ميراثها: أدرك لي  أنصار الشريعة قبل أن يذهبوا فإنه لا يرد حقي إلا هم. 
  ولقد كان لتحكيم الشريعة بركات ربانية ملموسة، فمن بركات تحكيم الشريعة,   أنه كلما أقيم حدا من حدود الله حضي أهالي وقار وما حواليها بأمطار غزيرة،  وفي غير موسمها، و كانت هذه الأمطار سببا سخره الله في إحياء مزارع وقار،  ورجوع الحياة إلى الأرض، وخاصة بعد انقطاع متعمد متواصل لمادة الديزل على  مدينة وقار، ومن شدة غزارة الأمطار ارتوت الأرض وانتفعت بالماء و كست  الخضرة مساحة كبيرة ومتعددة من مدينة وقار و صحراء الطرية، ـ الواقعة بين  مدينتي وقار وشقرة ـ، و الرمال الغربية لمدينة وقار،  كل هذا بسبب بركة  الحكم بالشريعة (وَأَلَّوِ اسْتَقَامُوا عَلَى الطَّرِيقَةِ  لَأَسْقَيْنَاهُمْ مَاءً غَدَقًا (16)) ـ سورة الجن ـ (وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ  الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ 000(96 )) ـ سورة الأعراف ـ


 رابعاً: تعليم العلم ونشر الدعوة إلى الكتاب والسنة.
 نشر العلم والدعوة يعد مكسباً حققه أنصار الشريعة، فبتوفيق الله قد تم  إقامة حلقات حفظ القرآن الكريم، والسنة، والدروس العلمية، وقد تعلم كثير من  عوام المسلمين كيفية قراءة القرآن القراءة الصحيحة، حيث وجد من لا يستطيع  قراءة فاتحة الكتاب، وتعلموا  العقيدة وأحكام بعض العبادات، وقد استفاد  كثير منهم من الدعوة إلى الله الشيء الكثير  وقد تم إقامة الأسابيع الدعوية  والمهرجانات الثقافية.
 خامسا: إدارة المنطقة على ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية.
 كثيرا ما كان يثير البعض ويتشكك حول قدرة المجاهدين على إدارة المناطق  المسيطر عليها، بل ذهب البعض بسبب كثرة التشويش إلى أن المجاهدين لا يعرفون  إلا لغة التفجير، و التدمير هكذا صور المجاهدون، و بدأت هذه الشكوك تشكل  قناعات لدى عقول بعض الخيرين من المحسوبين على المنهج الصحيح، حتى من  المحسوبين على المجاهدين، زاد الجدل حول عدم القدرة على الإدارة، مما تبلور  الحديث عن الاستراجية وكثرت الاستفسارات حول هذه النقطة بالذات، ولكن لما  بدأ المجاهدون يديرون المدن المسيطر عليها،  تبددت كثير من الشكوك حول قدرة  المجاهدين على إدارة الأماكن المسيطر عليها، وظهرت قدرة المجاهدين على  إدارة المناطق، ويرجع الفضل لله وحده أن وفق المجاهدين لإدارة المنطقة من أ  كثر محور إداري، وفي ظل استمرار الحملات العسكرية المتوالية، التي كثيراً  ما تشغل العقول والطاقات عن الإدارة والحكم، فعموماً وفق الله المجاهدين  لإدارة المنطقة، الإدارة المحققة لنجاحات كثيرة في الأرض، هكذا شهد بذلك  بعض المفكرين، والوجهاء، و الصحفيين، فكانت الإدارة على النحو التالي
 أ ـ إيجاد مسؤول لكل مكان تم السيطرة عليه، يتولى المسؤول إدارة شؤون المنطقة من جميع النواحي.
 ب ـ تقسيم الأعمال الإدارية إلى الآتي:
 ـ إدارة أمن المنطقة من خلال تكوين مركز للشرطة، ويعتبر مركز الشرطة الجهة  المستقبلة لشكاوى الناس، وضبط المتنازعين، والإصلاح بينهم، فإن لم يتم حل  قضيتهم في مركز الشرطة فإنه يقوم برفع القضية و إحالتها إلى المحكمة  القضائية وهي بدورها تحكم بينهم على ضوء الكتاب والسنة. 
 ـ  إدارة الأمن وتوفيره في المنطقة، من خلال إيجاد لجنة أمنية، وأخرى  عسكرية، تدير الأمن في المدينة، حيث يتم حراسة الناس، وتوفير الأمن لهم، من  خلال تفعيل الدوريات المؤدية لعملها ليلاً ونهاراً، والقيام بالمهام  الأمنية التي تحافظ على أرواح الناس، و ممتلكاتهم. و إيجاد النقاط على مدخل  ومخرج المدينة، وعلى امتداد الطرق العامة من مدينة وقار إلى شقرة و المحفد  وقرن السوداء وعزان والتي تقدر طولها بالسيارة بمسافة ست ساعات، هذه  المسافة الطويلة يأمن في السير عليها المسافر من أبناء المسلمين، و كذلك  يأمن في السير عليها أصحاب الناقلات للبضائع التجارية، و أصحاب الباصات  والنقل العام ، ويوجد كثير من أصحاب الناقلات والسيارات يحولون طريقهم  أثناء السفر 
 إلى المناطق التي يسيطر عليها أنصار الشريعة، بحثاً عن الأمان المفقود عند  فقدان أنصار الشريعة، وكتب الله أجر المجاهدين الذين سهروا على تأمين  المسلمين فأمنوهم من عصابات السرق المنظمة ، وردوا حقوقهم المنهوبة  والمغصوبة، ولقد دعا كثير من المتضررين لأنصار الشريعة بالنصر والتوفيق لما  لاقوا ولمسوا من الأمن والأمان، ولكم أن تسألوا عن الضرائب التي كان  يأخذها قطاع الطرق وبالقوة من المارين وإلا تعرضوا للنهب،  ومرة كنت عند  أحد وجهاء منطقة با كازم، وكان الحديث يدور عن الأمن الذي يتمتع به المار  على بلادهم في ظل سيطرة أنصار الشريعة، في وقت قد كثر قطاع الطرق في باكازم  ، وبدأ بعض وجهاء با كازم يخفي لقبه الكازمي من الهوية الشخصية خوفا من  الخزي والعار، ولقد وصل الحال ببعض قطاع الطرق، أن يتعرضوا على سيارات  العائلات ولا سيما سيارات المغتربين، وينهبوا ما بحوزتهم حتى سواري الذهب  تأخذ من  أيدي النسوة، وكان يقول لي هذا الشيخ الكبير لم نجد هذا الأمن لا  في زمن بريطانيا  ولا في زمن الحزب الاشتراكي ولا خلال نظام علي عبد الله  صالح، حتى جاء نفر قليل من أنصار الشريعة وأمنوا الطريق، سبحان الله إنها  قوة الله!!! والمؤسف جداً أن هذا النظام العلماني السابق على صلة بهذا  العصابة من قطاع الطرق، وأما اللاحق فقد واصل التعامل معهم و استأجرهم في  محاربة المجاهدين وقطع الطرق عليهم، وهؤلاء هم أغلب مرتزقي اللجان الشعبية،  الذين تشيد بهم قناة سهيل و تمولهم الحكومة السعودية إنها حرب عصابات  وحشية من دول نظامية، تتخذ من أسوء الناس خلقا وطبعاً، جنودا لمحاربة أنصار  الشريعة، ولكم أن تتخيلوا كيف ستتعامل هذه الذئاب البشرية مع أبناء  المسلمين بعد خروج أنصار الشريعة، وقد سلحها العدو أ كثر واستخدمهم في  محاربة الفضائل، إنها أخلاق الذئاب والضباع، أخلاق الغاب.  
 ـ إدارة العمل الدعوي والإعلامي. 
 شكل أنصار الشريعة لجنة دعوية إعلامية تهتم بدعوة الناس وتعليمهم وتثقيفهم،  من خلال تفعيل دور المسجد في عملية توجيه المسلمين نحو معرفة الإسلام  ومقاصده، ومن خلال فتح المكاتب الدعوية الإعلامية التي تعني بتوزيع النشرات  الثقافية الدعوية، وتوزيع المواد الإعلامية الموضحة للتوحيد و حقيقة  الصراع الدائر بين التوحيد والشرك، والإيمان والكفر، عبر الوسائل الحديثة و  البلوتوث و توزيع الذواكر، و السيديهات، والدي في دي، ومن خلال تفعيل  المهرجانات، وعرض البروجوكترات وغيرها من الوسائل الدعوية والإعلامية  القديمة والحديثة.
 ـ إدارة العمل الحسبوي ( الحسبة ـ الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر)
 أدار أنصار الشريعة عمل الحسبة بدءً بالتدرج، وتقديم الأوليات في فقه  الإنكار، و دعوة الناس إلى التوحيد، وإقامة الصلاة وبقية شعائر الدين، ومن  ثم مساعدة الناس على إقامة الصلاة بحراسة محلاتهم وتشجيعهم على إغلاق  المحلات، ومن لم يستجب فإنه يتم التعامل معه بإجراءات معينة كتعهدات  والتزامات تجعله يقتنع بإغلاق المحلات وقت الصلاة، ولله الحمد استجاب الناس  وأغلقوا محلاتهم، ومن ينظر إلى الناس وهم قد تركوا أعمالهم متوجهين إلى  المساجد جماعات و فرادى صغاراً و كباراً يتذكر حياة المسلمين في الرعيل  الأول كيف كانوا  وكيف لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله، والشيء بالشيء  يذكر جاء أحد الآباء من مكان بعيد يبحث عن ابنه النافر مع المجاهدين في  سبيل الله، وبينما هو يبحث عن ابنه ليرجعه، رأى مواقف إسلامية متعددة  أوقفته مع نفسه ودخل معها في صراع، بينما هو يصارع نفسه إذ يرى توجه الناس  بأعداد كبيرة إلى شرطة وقار المشتكي و المشتكى منه، يراهم وقد حلت مشاكلهم،  و في دقائق معدودة، ثم يرى فجأة محلات تغلق، و بدأ الناس يختفون من  الشوارع شيئا فشيئا كل هذا بعد سماعهم للأذان، وفي هذه اللحظة التي تصارعه  نفسه، وجد نفسه الوحيد المنتظر بين الشرطة والمسجد، حينها شعر أنه في عصر  غير هذا العصر بل كل ما يراه كان سمع عنه في عصر الصحابة، فعندها توجه مع  حركة 
 الناس لأقرب مسجد، ثم قال: لأحد عناصر أنصار الشريعة بعد أن انبهر بما رأى،  إن ابني ما دام معكم لن يضيع فقط سأسلم عليه، وبالنسبة لأمه سأذهب إليها و  أقنعها، هكذا نطق الأب بعد عصف ذهني لما رأى من نماذج جميلة تظهر صورة  الإسلام الحقيقية المغيبة طيلة سنين، في ظل الحكم العلماني الغربي، أو  الحكم الشرقي، التي فرضت على بلاد المسلمين، وحق لنا أن نبكي على تلك  الأيام الجميلة, التي لا سلطان لأحد إلا سلطان الله، أيام العزة التي  قضيناها تحت حكم الله وسلطانه.
 و من الأعمال التي أوكلت للحسبة توعية الناس وتحذيرهم من المنكرات،  ومساعدتهم على التخلص منها، وإيجاد البدائل الإسلامية، وخاصة في الأفراح،  ولقد فرح الناس  كثيرا بدور الحسبة وتأدية دورها في إنقاذ الناس من الكفر،  والشرك، والمحرمات، وتوجيهم نحو الإيمان، والتوحيد، والحلال.
 ـ إدارة وتوجيه التربية والتعليم: 
 شكل أنصار الشريعة لجنة تهتم بتوجيه التربية والتعليم، من خلال وضع شروط  تضبط المرحلة التعليمية، وأهم هذه الشروط، أن يكون التعليم لا يخالف مبادئ  الشريعة الإسلامية، وأن يكون المدرس الأنسب كفاءة وعلماً، و مزاولاً لعمله،  وكما أن أنصار الشريعة أشرفوا على التعليم فهم كذلك شاركوا في التعليم، من  خلال تأهيل المدرسين، وتوجيه الطلاب، وتوفير أماكن التعليم، والإشراف على  توزيع الحقائب والأوراق القرطاسية للطلاب، وفتح مركز للتعليم النسوي بما  يسمى محو الأمية خاص بالنساء، والذي يدار بطاقم نسوي متكامل، وكذلك فعلت  اللجنة بالتنسيق مع اللجنة الدعوية التعليم في المساجد، من خلال فتح حلقات  لتعليم القرآن والتوحيد، و هذه كانت هي المرحلة التعليمية الأولى التي يقوم  بها أنصار الشريعة في ظل ظروفهم الغير مستقرة، وكانت المرحلة القادمة  لأنصار الشريعة فتح التعليم الخاص بشكل أوسع وبالمجان، عبر فتح المراكز،  والمعاهد, والدورات العلمية، والإدارية، والمهنية، والطبية، وغيرها، ولكن  كما تلاحظون من تتابع الحملات الشرسة واستمرارها بشكل أوسع من ذي قبل فكانت  سببا عائقا عن تنفيذ كثير من البرامج والنظم التعليمية، و ما صنيعهم هذا  الوحشي إلا حتى لا يتكرر هذا النموذج الإسلامي الرائع في الحكم، والإدارة،  والتعليم. 
 ـ إدارة شؤون الناس وخدماتهم: 
 شكل أنصار الشريعة اللجنة الاجتماعية، وهي تهتم بالدرجة الأولى بشؤون  الناس، وإدارة أسواقهم، وتوفير خدماتهم بالمجان، وشمل عمل اللجنة عدة أعمال  منها توزيع المساعدات الغذائية، ولأول مرة بالنسبة لليمن تصل المساعدات  لمستحقيها بالكامل في ظل حكم أنصار الشريعة، وتتفرع من اللجنة الاجتماعية  عدة لجان مكونة من مسؤول وأعضاء، وأغلب أعضاء اللجان من عوام الناس، من ذوي  الخبرات السابقة المتخصصين في أعمالهم، حيث يتم الاستفادة منهم وتفعيلهم  فيما يجيدونه ويحسنونه .وهذه اللجان المتفرعة من اللجنة الاجتماعية هي:  ـ  لجنة المياه ـ وتهتم بمتابعة مشاريع المياه، وتقوم بتوفير الماء وإيصاله  إلى بيوت المسلمين، من خلال تفعيل مؤسسة مشاريع المياه، وإصلاح الآبار  وتشغيلها، و تشجيع وتحفيز العاملين لأداء عملهم، وحل مشاكل المياه أولا  بأول، وأثناء توقف مشاريع المياه وخروجها عن الخدمة، يتم إيجاد البدائل  للأهالي، و من البدائل في بداية الأمر إيجاد خزانات الماء وتوزيعها على  الأحياء السكنية، ومن ثم ملئها بالماء وباستمرار حتى يتم 
 إصلاح الخلل، والشيء بالشيء يذكر، و هذه المرة حول العدو وخزانات مياه  الشرب، حيث فقد العدو العقل الإنساني، وبدأ  يظهر بعقل وأخلاق غير البشر  فحاول طيرانه في عدة طلعات جوية، ـ ويبدو عليه أنه طيران سعودي ـ تسميم  خزانات المياه الكبرى الواقعة فوق جبل خنفر في مدينة وقار، وهذه الخزانات  عبرها يتم تصريف المياه إلى عدة مناطق، في زنجبار ووقار و باتيس وغيرها،  وفي إحدى غارات العدو الجوية تم تسميم خزان الماء، عبر إطلاق صاروخ يحمل  مادة سامة، ولله الحمد فالحافظ الله، تم التنبه لهذه المادة وتحذير الأهالي  منها، و التخلص من كمية الماء المسمم عن طريق معاونة بعض الخبراء العاملين  في اللجنة، وتم تنظيف الخزان وإعادته للخدمة ووضع عليه حواجز يحفظه من  تدمير القصف أو التسميم. و ما من مشكلة يستحدثها العدو في تعطيل وعرقلة  خدمات الناس، وإلا بفضل الله يوفق المجاهدين للتخلص منها، فمن المشاكل مثلا  كان يرسل العدو من يخلط مياه المجاري بشبكة مياه الشرب؛ مما تسبب بموت  أطفال المسلمين وانتشار الأمراض، وآخر ما ارتكبه العدو مما يدل على أن هذا  العدو لا يعرف أخلاق الحرب مع عوام المسلمين فكيف بالمجاهدين، ولا يلتزم  بمبادئ الإسلام، قيامه في حملته الأخيرة بضرب الأسلاك الكهربائية وتعطيلها،  وهي التي عبرها يتم تشغيل مولدات المياه، وقد حاولت اللجنة المتخصصة  بمتابعة هذا العطل وإصلاحه، حتى أن عوام المسلمين ذهبوا وخاطروا بأنفسهم  لإصلاحه من جهة العدو، إلا أن العدو منعهم ورفض، ويسر الله بعد ذلك  إيجاد  مولدات تقوم بتشغيل بعض الآبار لتغطي حاجات الناس من الماء وتفي بالغرض.
 ـ لجنة إدارة و متابعة توصيل الكهرباء، ومتابعة إصلاح العطل، وذلك من خلال  متابعة المؤسسة الكهربائية، وتشجيع طاقمها على العمل وتحفيزهم، و التغلب  على مكر العدو و أوامره بإطفاء التيار المتكرر بأسلوب أو بآخر، مما أدى إلى  استمرار التيار في أغلب الأوقات، وقد وفق الله أنصار الشريعة مد أسلاك  الكهرباء  وتوصيل المحولات الكهربائية، إلى أماكن لا تعرف أرضها الكهرباء  العامة منذ أن خلقها الله حتى أوصلها لهم أنصار الشريعة بتوفيق الله، وهذا  سيبقى حاضراً في أذهان أجيالهم يتداو لونها جيلاً بعد جيل، و سيتحدث الجميع  منهم عن حكم الشريعة، التي في ظلها عرفوا النورين، نور القلوب، ونور  البلاد، وأزالوا  الظلامين  ظلام  الجاهلية، وظلام الليل، وهذا عز يفتخر به  كل سني منتمي إلى الشريعة، و كانت هناك برنامج لإيجاد مشاريع مستقبلية  لاستمرار بقاء الكهرباء، وتشغيلها بصفة دائمة وبدون انقطاع، وكان سيتم عبر  استخدام مولدات كبرى، كانت توجد في مؤسسة الكهرباء في وقار، و قد تم البدء  بهذا المشروع و لكن بشكل بسيط وهذا المشروع كان لا يكلف إلا استمرار توفير  الديزل، وصيانة بعض المولدات القديمة، وإعطاء حوافز ورواتب لبعض العمال،  فإن لم يساعد الوقت على تحقيقه؛ لكنه يبقى أنه من المشاريع الذي كان أنصار  الشريعة يسعون إلى تحقيقه بالكامل، إذا ما استقروا ولم يشغلهم شاغل الحملات  الصليبية الشرسة.
 ـ إدارة البلدية والمجاري أعدت لجنة متخصصة لإدارة النظافة(البلدية)،  وتصريف مياه المجاري،(الصرف الصحي) حيث كانت تقوم اللجنة بالإشراف على  تنظيف المدينة التنظيف الغير مسبوق، أو معهود إبان حكم نظام علي صالح  بشهادة الجميع من العدو قبل الصديق، ويرجع الفضل والتوفيق لله وحده وقد كان  لهذه اللجنة سببا في التخلص من أمراض كانت منتشرة بسبب الكثبان المتراكمة  من المخلفات، و القاذورات التي يصل عمرها إلى سنتين وبعضها أ كثر من ذلك  وبالأخص في مدينة وقار، فهذه الكميات المتراكمة من النفايات أصبحت مأوى  للكلاب والجرذان وللحشرات الضارة، ولكن في ظل وجود الحكم بالشريعة لم يعد  لهذه النفايات والكلاب بقاء وخاصة في عزان . ومما يذكر في هذا المقام، أن  أحد سكان مدينة وقار كان مغترباً في بريطانيا، فلما سمع عن الأمور المتغيرة  في المدينة حتى في النظافة وتصريف المجاري لم يصدق، فقرر أن يأتي ليتأكد  بنفسه، فلما وصل ما كاد أن يصدق لما يراه من مدينة آمنة نظيفة، يمتثل الناس  فيها أمام حكم الله، 
 القوي والضعيف فيها سواء، وكان من ذي قبل عكس ما يرى، وبدأ يعبر عن مشاعره،  بالحديث مع الشباب المجاهدين عن هذا الشعور، الذي لم يتوقعه أو من الصعب  وقوعه في هذا الزمن فهذه هي درجة اليأس الذي أوصل النظام أبناء المسلمين  إليها ولكن سرعان ما يزول اليأس ويتبدد ويحل محله الفأل الحسن في ظل الحكم  بالشريعة (مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّهُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ  بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (97) ـ سورة سورة النحل ـ
 ـ إدارة أسواق الناس وترتيبها.
 شكلت أنصار الشريعة لجنة لإدارة أسواق الناس،وشؤونهم، ومتطلباتهم، وتنظيم  حركة السير، وترتيب سيارات الأجرة، كل هذا بالمجان، مع وضع الضرائب التي  فرضت من الحكومة السابقة على التجار ، فالأصل في شريعتنا الإسلامية أن  الضرائب محرمة، ولا ينتقل من هذا الأصل إلا بفتوى خاصة تقدر بقدرها عند  الضرورة، وللقارئ أن يزور الأماكن التي سيطر عليها أنصار الشريعة، ويسأل  الناس كيف عاشوا مع أنصار الشريعة؟ وكيف حالهم من قبل وجود أنصار الشريعة؟  وبعد خروجهم؟ وسيعلم الجواب، ويدرك الفرق، فعموما عرف الناس في الأماكن  التي تحكم بشرع الله، أن الشريعة جاءت لتحقيق مصالحهم، ومعايشة همومهم، مما  عمق لدى أ كثرهم الإيمان بالشريعة أ كثر وأقوى، وفهمها الفهم الصحيح الذي  غاب عن كثير من المسلمين، بسبب عدم مزاولة الحكم بالشريعة، وإرجاء وتأخير  العمل بها، ولقد كانت المحلات التجارية وحتى المتاجر الصغيرة قبل مجيء  أنصار الشريعة تتعرض للنهب والابتزاز من قبل آ كلي المال، الحرام و  البلاطجة، مرة باسم الضرائب، ومرة باسم النظافة، ومرة باسم المجلس المحلي،  ومرة باسم الترتيب المزعوم، ومرة تحت قوة السلاح، كل هذا تحت مرأى ومسمع  ورعاية من الحكومة وقد يكون باسمها ومن جنودها، وهناك كثير من قصص الابتزاز  والنهب الذي يرويها أصحاب المحلات التجارية لأنصار الشريعة، ولقد اختفت   كل مظاهر السلب والنهب في ظل الحكم بالشريعة التي كفلت للناس حقوقهم،  وحافظة على أنفسهم وأموالهم. ومن الأعمال التي قامت بها اللجنة متابعة  البضائع المنتهية و التي  كثرة في الأسواق اليمنية، وقد كان أنصار الشريعة  كثيراً ما يفكرون ويطمحون في كيفية إيجاد فرص عمل لسكان وقار، ومساعدتهم في  تسهيل وانتشار الزراعة، وكيفية الرقي بالأيدي العاملة منهم وتطويرها،  لإيجاد فرص عمل لها في مصنعي الاسمنت والقطن، وكيفية المساهمة في إيصال  الثروة السمكية إلى بيوت الناس بسعر أرخص مما هو عليه ومناسب لظروف الناس  المعيشية، بل بدأ الترتيب لبعض هذه المشاريع، مع ثقتنا بالله أنه سيعيننا  على ذلك، حيث تم دراسة مشروع يتم الاستفادة منه في تصريف قنوات الماء  للمزارع من باتيس إلى زنجبار، ومشروع آخر تم دراسته وخلاصته مساعدة  المزارعين عبر قرض غير ربوي يوزع على المزارعين، لمساعدتهم في زراعة  المساحات الكبيرة من الأراضي المعطلة التي إذا ما تم الاعتناء بها فإنه  سيستفيد من منتجاتها الزراعية أغلبية سكان أبين وشبوة وعدن، و ولو نجح هذا  المشروع فسيستفيد منه أيضاً أصحاب المزارع الجاهزة التي تقدر فوق عشرة ألف  مزرعة، ناهيك عن المساحات الكبيرة الزراعية الغير مستغلة وفي مكان مهيأ  للزراعة ويقع على مائيين جارين بين وادي بنا ووادي حسان، ويسمى بدلتا،  عموماً هذه مشاريع أنصار الشريعة أمن وأمان، واقتصاد، وبناء البنية  التحتية، كل هذا في ظل حكم الشريعة، وهذا ما يخيف الغرب وإسرائيل،  فمن أجل  ذا وذاك سلطت أمريكا الدول الخليجية، والحكومة اليمنية، والأحزاب للقضاء  على أنصار الشريعة، وللأسف ويتقدمهم في ذلك بعض الأحزاب  المحسوبة على  الإسلام، فالغرب لا يريدون هذا الرخاء للمسلمين، وأن يكون بأيديهم ، وإنما  يريدون أن يعودوا و يعيشوا  المسلمين على المعونات الخارجية ليضمنوا ا  تمرير مخططاتهم في المنطقة وعلى حسب الاستجابة تقدر المعونات، ولتعلم أخي  القارئ أن سبب سوء التغذية في بلد أغلب أراضية صالحة للزراعة، وواقعة فوق  بحيرة من المياه الجوفية الصالحة للشرب والسقاية ما هو إلا بسبب هؤلاء  الصليبيين ومن ساندهم من العملاء في الداخل والخارج، وإن مما كان سيسعى له  أنصار الشريعة، في ضمن المشاريع المستقبلية استغلال بعض الثروة المعدنية،  الاستغلال الجيد وخاصة الذهب، وتوزيعها التوزيع الصحيح، لمستحقيها ولكن  تبقى هذه المشاريع في الأذهان وستخرج إلى العيان كلما تعاضد الناس مع  المجاهدين وتلاحموا معهم، و بإذن الله إذا خرج الناس ونادوا وبقوة برجوع  الشريعة، وثبتوا على ذلك وضحوا، حينها ستخرج هذه المشاريع الأولية للوجود  ومن ثم ستلحق بقية المشاريع .
 ـ لجنة توزيع المواد الغذائية:
 لقد قامت هذه اللجنة المشكلة من أهالي المنطقة، بتولي مهام جمع المعونات  والمواد الغذائية، وتوزيعها على جميع أهالي وقار وشقرة و ما جاورها، وقد  شارك أنصار الشريعة كغيرهم من الجمعيات الإغاثية في هذا الجانب ومن أموالهم  الخاصة، حيث قاموا بشراء كميات كبيرة من المواد الغذائية، وتولوا توزيعها  على الأهالي والنازحين، بل وأقاموا مشروع إفطار الصائم، وهم أهل غربة  وبعيدين من بلادهم، وفي العادة أن الغريب هو الذي يُقدم له الإفطار لا أن  يُقدمه لغيره، ومع كل هذه الغربة، وشدة الحرب، فإذا بأنصار الشريعة يقيموا  مشروع إفطار الصائم، ولأهل البلد، في موقف رهيب يأسر القلوب, وتدمع منه  العيون. 
 ولقد استفاد أهالي وقار والنازحين إليها كثيرا من المشاريع الخيرية،  والخدمات المجانية، التي قدمها أنصار الشريعة و تقدر بأكثر من ثلاثة مليون  دولار، والباقي على حساب الجمعيات الإغاثية، كجمعية الصليب الأحمر مع  مراقبتنا الشديدة لهم، ولا يتولى توزيعها إلا الخيريين المؤتمنين من أهل  المنطقة، مع سعينا السعي الحثيث الجاد لإيجاد بدائل، لكي يتسنى لأهالي وقار  الاستغناء عن مثل هذه الجمعيات، التي قد يشتبه أمرها، وكان من البدائل  تفعيل دور الزكاة حيث كان هناك السعي لفتح مكتب خاص بجمع  وتوزيع الزكاة  والصدقات ويكون بمثابة بيت المال ولكن لم يسعف الوقت في تطبيقه التطبيق  الأمثل واسع النطاق. 
 وقد يتساءل البعض عن العلاجات والأدوية التي قدمت للأهالي، فأما بالنسبة  لذلك، فقد تم السماح والمتابعة لأطباء بلا حدود وبعض الجمعيات الاغاثية  تغطية ذلك، ولا سيما في مدينة وقار لأن المستشفى تعرض لقصف مدمر،  مع  مساعدة بعض الحالات للعلاج على حساب أنصار الشريعة في المستشفيات الخارجية،  وبعض الحالات عند كوادرها الطبية. 
 وهناك أمور نحتفظ بها وهي تخص مجال الإدارات الداخلية الخاصة بأمور  المجاهدين في إدارة الحرب ومتطلباته من الأعمال الشرعية والعسكرية والطبية  والأمنية و المشتروات والتغذية والصيانة وجمع الغنائم وتصريفها و قد استفاد  المجاهدون من هذه المرحلة قيادات وأفراد الشيء الكثير، وسيحتفظ بتجربة  وفوائد هذه المرحلة مع سلبياتها وإيجابيتها للأجيال القادمة, والحقيقة أن  المشاهد للمجاهدين وهم يديرون أعمالهم الحربية ومتطلباتها الأخرى من  التغذية ومعالجة الجرحى وغيرها من الدعم اللوجستي  يشاهدهم وكأنهم خلية نحل  إلا أنهم يعملون على الدوام ليلا ونهارا، بلا كلل ولا ملل. 
 سادساَ: بناء الفرد المجاهد علمياً، وإيمانياً، وعقدياً، و تربوياً، وعسكرياً: 
 فالاعتناء بالفرد المجاهد من جميع النواحي أثناء هذه المرحلة يعد مكسباً و  ثمرة من ثمار السيطرة، فقد تم استغلال أماكن الرباط والمواقع القتالية في  بناء الفرد المجاهد عن طريق إلقاء الدروس الشرعية، والدورات العلمية،  والتربوية، والعسكرية، بل وعايش المجاهد معاني العقيدة ميدانياً،  كالتوكل  على الله واليقين به، وحقيقة الإيمان بأسمائه وصفاته،  كالقوي والناصر و  الحافظ وغيرها، حيث تتجلى معاني هذه الصفات عندما يعايشها المجاهد في جميع  أموره القتالية، وكم من معركة حسمها المجاهدون بالتوكل على الله، ثم بما  معهم من كلاشنات، بينما العدو يحضرها بجميع ما يمتلك من سلاح، حتى الطيران،  إن دل هذا فيدل على أهمية الإعداد الإيماني وضرورة الاعتناء بأعمال  القلوب،من إخلاص العمل لله وحده، والتوكل عليه، والالتجاء إليه، وغيرها،  وهناك قصص كثيرة تدل على أهمية هذا الإعداد، وهنا تكمن سر قوة الشباب  المجاهدين، التي حطمت بقوة الله الإدارة العسكرية الأمريكية في هذه الحرب،  فكلما ارتفع الإيمان لدى المجاهد كلما أ كثر من الانغماس و الاقتحام  والالتفاف على العدو، وأثخن فيه من ناحية تكثيف المناوشات، ولو على أ كثر  من يوم، بينما العدو لا يقاوم أ كثر من ساعتين إما يهرب ويترك موقعه، أو  يغير نوبته، أو يستنفر جميع طاقاته وقواه، حتى يستنفر الطيران الأمريكي  والسعودي و البارجة من الأروبية والأمريكية من البحر، رامياً بجميع أسلحته  المتنوعة، هذه هي المعادلة الرياضية التي يحفظها المجاهدون( ارتفاع منسوب  الإيمان= زيادة الضربات على العدو) . ولم أ كن مبالغاً إذا قلت أن بعض  مناوشات المجاهدين تكون بالألعاب النارية، وبالحجارة، وبعض الأحيان يكون  المناوش فرداً من المجاهدين وإذا بالعدو يستنفر جميع أفراده، ومن كل  المواقع حتى يصل بهم الحال أن يرمي بعضهم بعضا، بل وتقع بينهم اشتباكات  لساعات طويلة وخاصة في الأيام الأخيرة، بسبب الخوف والارتباك الذي قذفه  الله في قلوبهم صدق رسول ـ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ حيث قال: (نصرت  بالرعب مسيرة شهر) ـ متفق عليه ـ فالفرد من المجاهدين لا يصل إلى هذه  المرحلة من الشجاعة و الإقدام إلا بعد أن يبني نفسه ويربيها ويعدها الإعداد  الإيماني ولا بد أن تكون التربية من الواقع، وتكون شاملة،  كما تربى أصحاب  النبي ـ صلى الله عليه ـ في بدر وأحد والأحزاب وفي المسجد، تربية ذات  شمولية، ودون قصر ها على جانب دون جانب؛ بل تعلموا العلم والعمل سيان وعليه  تربوا وربوا، وعندها لا يحلو للمجاهد في المواقع القتالية إلا أن ينام على  أنغام أصوات الدبابات والراجمات والرشاشات، فإن فقدها فإنه لا يهنأ له  نوم، وسيظل يناوش ويشاغل العدو حتى يسمعه أنغام النوم.
  ومن المكاسب والثمار التي تحسب لأنصار الشريعة أن الله اتخذ منهم شهداء  قال تعالى: (إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ  مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الْأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاس وَلِيَعْلَمَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لَا  يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ (140) ـ سورة آل عمران ـ  و أحيا  الله بدماء  الشهداء عشرات المقاتلين، قال تعالى: (وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ  قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  يُرْزَقُونَ (169) سورة ـ آل عمران ـ
  وتزايد عدد المقاتلين من أقارب الشهداء فهم أحياء ودعاة ولو قتلوا، فلا  عجب حينئذ أن يكون عدد الفاتحين لزنجبار لا يتجاوز المائة وعشرين فرد، وعدد  المنسحبين من المعركة أو حضرها في أبين أضعاف هذا العدد بالعشرات، فكما أن  المعركة قدمت الشهداء ولا يتجاوز شهداءنا الخمس مائة بل أقل من ذلك إلا أن  الله عوض الحركة الجهادية بدل الواحد العشرات، و برتبة قيادات، وبعدد أ  كثر من ذي قبل، (ذلك ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (21) ـ سورة الحديد ـ
 سابعاً: الخبرة العسكرية:
 من المكاسب والثمار التي حققها أنصار الشريعة بناء الكادر العسكري  الميداني، ذو الفنون والخبرات الواسعة المتخصصة، خاض المجاهدون من أنصار  الشريعة حرب شرسة طويلة المدى، وعلى عام وخمسة وعشرين يوما، وبدون انقطاع،  حرب ليست مع عدو واحد، وإنما مع عدة أعداء متعددي الخبرات، والجنسيات،  والديانات ،والتوجهات، فعلى قدر تنوع خبرات العدو العسكرية بقدر ما استفاد  المجاهدون من العملية القتالية، واجه المجاهدون جميع تخصصات العدو البرية،  والبحرية، والجوية، وأساليبهم التجسسية، ومن خلال المواجهة استفاد  المجاهدون في تطوير قدراتهم ومهاراتهم القتالية، وثقافاتهم العسكرية في  المواجهات، والاقتحامات، والتفنن في استخدام العبوات، والمتفجرات  والمفخخات، ووسائل تفجيرها وكيفية السيطرة وحسم المعركة، وبأساليب متعددة،  إنها خبره تضاف إلى رصيد قوة المجاهدين، هذه الخبرة التي لا يحصل عليها  الأكاديمي في الكلية العسكرية إلا بعد أربع سنوات أو ست سنوات على حسب  التخصص، والفضل في ذلك لله وحده فأغلب أفراد المجاهدين حصلوا على هذه  الخبرة في سنة، وفي جميع التخصصات، تجد أن المجاهدين يتقنون أ كثر من تخصص  في العلوم العسكرية، صحيح أن بعض المجاهدين قد أ كملوا دورات عسكرية متقدمة  قبل السيطرة إلا أن هذه الحرب أفادتهم ونمَّت من قدراتهم، ولا سيما في  الأمور العسكرية العملية، عموما استفاد المجاهدون في كيفية إدارة عملية  الاقتحامات والإغارة والكمائن وإدارة حرب العصابات والالتفافات المتكررة،  والتمرس على تشييد التحصينات و المتارس وحفر الأنفاق والخنادق، وفي ظل هذه  الحرب النظامية الواسعة أتقن المجاهدون الاستعمال الجيد، للأسلحة المتنوعة  المغنومة من العدو، حيث أتقنوا من سلاح العدو استخدام الدبابات، والمدافع  الثقيلة، وراجمة الصواريخ كاتيوشا، و الرشاشات الثقيلة، والخفيفة، كالثلاثة  والعشرين والأربعة عشر وغيرها من المعدلات، وتعلموا كيف يصدون السرب  المتواصل من الطيران الكثيف، وكيفية التمويه عليه وصده ، والتخلص منه،  والفضل في ذلك لله، و خاض المجاهدون الحرب بأسلوبين، أسلوب حرب العصابات،  وبجميع أنواعه حرب العصابات حرب الصحراء والمدن والجبال والغابات(الأشجار  الكثيفة)، وأسلوب الحرب النظامية، وهذا الأسلوب الأخير لأول مرة يخوضه  المجاهدون ضد جحافل العدو العلماني حكومة ومعارضة، وبإدارة الأمريكان  والغرب، بل ومشاركتهم برا وجوا وبحرا  وبتمويل الحكومة السعودية،  ومساندة  مرتزقي اللجان و الصحوات وللأسف في مقدمة هؤلاء حزب التجمع اليمني للإصلاح،  وبعض أدعياء السلفية،  كل هؤلاء خاضوا الحرب ضد أنصار الشريعة، فصد أنصار  الشريعة لهؤلاء أ كسبتهم خبرة عسكرية واسعة، كان قديما من أراد أن يتعلم من  أهل السنة العلوم العسكرية لابد أن يسافر إلى أفغانستان أو العراق ليتدرب  عند إخوانه المجاهدين، أما اليوم فأبين دربت وعلمت وما زالت تدرب وتُعلم  الكثير من الملتحقين الجدد من أبناء المسلمين، أبناء أهل السنة والجماعة،  تعلم الكثير منهم في ظل المواجهات المستمرة، الكثير من فنون الحرب، وفي  أشهر معدودة، مما جعل الأمريكان عاجزون عن تفسير سر القوة التي يتمتع بها  المجاهدون، وعن سبب السر في  كسر المجاهدين لحملاتهم المتتالية عدة مرات من  جهة دوفس ، مما اضطر الأمريكان إلى حضور المعركة، والمشاركة فيها، وفيها  اهزموا،وقتلوا وجرحوا، ومنها فروا، فلجئوا بعد ذلك إلى توسيع العمليات  بالمقاتل اليمني عسكر و صحوات ومن جهة لودر، و الحرور، وساكن وعيس، و  الروة، و باتيس، والعرقوب، والوضيع، إضافة لإعادة الهجوم المكث من جهة  الكود، وزنجبار، و باجدار و نقطة حسان، ومن جهة البحر، و تتزامن هذه  الهجمات مع سبق حملات إعلامية جماعية تشويهية مسعورة على أنصار الشريعة،  والصفة الجامعة لهذه القنوات الكذب و البهتان و التضليل، والتخذيل،  والإرجاف، وللأسف تتقدم هذه الحملات قناة سهيل و بعض خطباء المساجد، والفضل  لله أن مع كل هذه القوة العسكرية والهالة الإعلامية ما استطاعوا السيطرة  على أماكن أنصار الشريعة، حتى خرج منها أنصار الشريعة في ظل انسحاب تكتيكي ،  فاجأ الجميع، وبه صدموا، ولم يفق العدو من صدمته إلا بعد أيام، وفي بعض  المناطق ما زال العدو في غيبوبة لم يفق من صدمته، وما زال الانسحاب عند  العدو يحمل الكثير من الغموض والاستفسارات والتساؤلات، عموما هي قوة الله  (وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى) وقال تعالى (إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى  الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي  فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ  وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ (12) ـ سورة الأنفال ـ 
 ومن المكاسب والثمار التي جناها المجاهدون، من خوض هذه الحرب طويلة المدى  أنهم أصبحوا قوة حقيقية خفية، ومن الصعب على الأمريكان معرفتهم، وهذا ما  يخاف منه الأمريكان، فلقد حرص الأمريكان على فتح ملفات لمتابعة ومعرفة كل  من تدرب في أفغانستان أو العراق أو شارك في أي جبهة، ثم إذا رجع إلى بلده  فهو تحت المتابعة و يتعرض للمحاسبة أو التعذيب أو السجن أو على أقل القليل  يكون تحت المراقبة حتى يردوه عن دينه ويدخلوه في ملتهم إن استطاعوا،قال:  تعالى (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِرُسُلِهِمْ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكُمْ مِنْ  أَرْضِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ  رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ (13)) ـ سورة إبراهيمـ  كل هذا خوفا  من انتشار الثقافة العسكرية في أوساط أهل السنة، ثم تتحول إلى قوة كبيرة  تحكم بالشريعة، وتحرر فلسطين، وتطرد المحتل، وتهدد مصالح الغرب، فخوض الحرب  بهذا الحجم والسرية فوتت الفرصة على الاستخبارات الأمريكية معرفة  المقاتلين الجدد، ذو الخبرات المتخصصة، و أكسبت المشاركين الخبرة العسكرية   وبفضل الله أن الأغلب من المجاهدين شارك ورابط وقاتل، من أمير التنظيم إلى  أصغر جندي في التنظيم، فالمكتسبون للخبرة العسكرية الواسعة والمهارات  القتالية المتعدد أعداد كبيرة، وستلعب بإذن الله في الأيام القريبة  بالأوراق الأمريكية، وهناك عدد كبير تلاحظ فيهم التطور في فهم الاستراجية  العسكرية، وكيفية رسم الخطط المناسبة لتضاريس المنطقة، والتمرس على استخدام  التكتيك في تنفيذ الخطة على الأرض، بل وجمعوا بين الخبرة القديمة والحديثة  في ظل مستجدات التقدم العلمي، وهذه الخبرة بإذن الله ستجعل هذا الجيش  السني المحافظ على قوته قادرا على مقاتلة اليهود، وإنقاذ الأقصى من الهدم  وتخليصه من الأسر وتخليص العفيفات من نساء فلسطين، إذا ما خلى وصفى له  الطريق، من العملاء، والمنافقين، و عسكر الدول العلمانية، و من وقف معهم،  فهي التي تعرقل حركة المجاهدين في مواجهة المحتل الصليبي والصهيوني فعن ابن  عباس قال قال: (رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج من عدن أبين اثنا عشر  ألفا ينصرون الله ورسوله هم خير من بيني وبينهم)  ـ رواه أحمد والطبراني و  أبو يعلى ـ
 وفي ظل هذه المواجهات الشرسة، التي لا توجد لها مقارنة تذكر، ولا واحد  بالمائة بين عدد وعتاد المجاهدين، مقابل عدد وعتاد وعُدد العدو، وفي ظل هذه  المفارقة العجيبة!!! يشعر المجاهد بمعية الله، وحفظه، ورعايته، نعم زحف  العدو بجميع آلياته، و مدرعاته، ومدافعه، وراجماته، ورشاشاته، وأعداده  الغفيرة، يساندهم الطيران الداخلي والخارجي، والراجمات من البحر؛ ولكن بفضل  الله كانت أغلب الانتصارات لصالح المجاهدين، إن دل هذا على شيء فإنما يدل  على معية الله، وتأييده ونصرته وحفظه للمجاهدين، ناهيك عن الكرامات  المتكررة المؤنسة للمجاهدين، وكانت الكرامات بمثابة الجرعة التي تثبت  المجاهدين، وتقوي من عزمهم،  وكانت تخيف العدو، وسبباً في هزيمته، فالفرد  من المجاهدين بعقيدته وإيمانه بالله، يعدل سرية من سرايا العدو؛ بل قد يقف  أمام عدة سرايا، ولست مبالغا في ذلك، ففي معارك دوفس يصل عدد المجاهدين إلى  سبعة أفراد وبعض الأحيان خمسة عشر فردا أمام أ كثر من خمسة ألوية، ويصل  عدد المجاهدين بعض الأحيان في بعض المواقع المحاصرة للواء إلى ثلاثين أو  أقل، هذا واستطلاع العدو قد  يرصد ذلك، ولكنهم عندما يهجمون على مواقع  المجاهدين يتفاجئون ويرون أعداد كبيرة غير ما توقعوا،(000هَذَا  يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ  مُسَوِّمِينَ (125) وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بُشْرَى لَكُمْ  وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُكُمْ بِهِ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا مِنْ عِنْدِ  اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ (126) ـ سورة آل عمران ـ
  وبمثل ذلك قد حدَّث من كان في صف العدو ثم من الله عليه بالتوبة و الرجوع  إلى صفوف المجاهدين؛ مما يجعل العدو يضرب ألف حساب إذا تقدم على الفرد من  المجاهدين بل يسمع المجاهدون، ويرون عند اشتداد الحملات تساقط حمم  القذائف  من السماء على آليات العدو، ويشاهدون انفجارها، إنها كرامات من الله يثبت  بها أولياؤه (إذ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ  فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا000) (000وَلِلَّهِ جُنُودُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ 00) ـ سورة الفتح ـ  
 وهناك كرامات عديدة حصلت للمجاهدين، ليس المقام مقام حصر ذكرها وإنما نعرج  على اثنتين منها، مرة كان أحد المجاهدين يرمي العدو في دوفس بالهاون، وفي  العادة لا يرمي الرامي إلا بعد توجيه الراصد وفي أثناء رصد الراصد قال:  للرامي توقف عن الرماية، وكانت يومها الحملة شرسة من جهة دوفس، ففجأة ويكبر  الراصد في المخابرة ويقول: للرامي أصبت الهدف، ويقول: الرامي له لم أرم،  قال: بل رميت وأصبت الدبابة والجنود المجاورين، هكذا حدثني بها الراصد  والرامي معا  قال تعالى: (فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى000) ـ  سورة الأنفال ـ 
 وهناك أشياء تحدث بها العسكر ورآها المجاهدون، وهو خروج مقاتلين من جهة  البحر، وشوهدت أعيرة نارية تخرج من جهة البحر، وتقع على حملات العدو،  بل  قد حدثني أحد وجهاء وقار أن صديقه  أخبره أنه سمع العسكر الجرحى في مستشفى  باصهيب في عدن، وقد ملئت المستشفى بجثثهم وجرحاهم، يقولون: رأينا مقاتلين  وقد خرجوا من داخل البحر، وهاجموننا، وعندما حدثت إخواني الحاضرين المعركة  بذلك وكانت في دوفس، فأخبروني أن عدة مرات يرون سبطانات سلاح العدو تتوجه  إلى البحر عكس اتجاه المجاهدين، وكأنهم يقاتلون جيش يخرج من البحر، وكلما  رأى المجاهدون ذلك كبروا وذكروا الله كثيرا، وعندما سمعوا ما حدَّث به  العدو كبروا مرة ثانية،  ومازال العدو معتقد إلى اللحظة ذلك ويتداول في  حديثه عن هجوهم المجاهدين المتكرر من جهة البحر، و برروا هزيمتهم في عملية  قطع الذنب باستخدام المجاهدين زوارق من جهة البحر، ولتعلم أخي القارئ أنه  لم يكن أي هجوم من جهة البحر وإنما (000وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ  إِلَّا هُوَ000) ـ سورة المدثرـ  ولقد سمعنا الكثير ممن وقعت لهم الكرامات ،  أو شاهدها، وبعضهم سجل شهادته قبل استشهاده فكانت هذه الكرامات بشرى  وثباتا وأنسا للمجاهدين، في وقت خذلهم القريب قبل البعيد، وقاتلهم الصاحب  قبل العدو، وثبطهم وشككهم في صحة طريقهم بعض المحسوبين على العلم الشرعي،  ودعاة الخير وخطباء المساجد، ، فكانت لهذه الكرامات وقعا على المجاهدين  وحافزا يبعث على مواصلة القتال، والاطمئنان على صحة الطريق، والثبات عليه،  ولا سيما و أن هذه الحرب لا تقارن مع قوة العدو، فتثبيت الله لأوليائه،  وتأييده لهم بالكرامات، من أسرار قوة المجاهدين التي كسرت قوة العدو، بل  وبعد انسحاب المجاهدين بالكامل ما زال العدو يعلن عن استمرار بعض  الاشتباكات، وعن وقوع قتلى في صفوفه في الحرور و با جدار، (000ولله جنود  السموات والأرض000)
 وبعد هذا العرض المختصر لبعض المكاسب والثمار التي وفق الله أنصار الشريعة  لتحقيقها،فإننا لا ندعي لأنفسنا العصمة والكمال فإن من الطبيعي أن أي عمل  بشري يعتريه من الصواب والخطأ والنقص ما يعتريه، ولا توجد أمة لا تخطأ، فعن  أنس رضي الله قال قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ : ( كل بني آدم  خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابين) رواه ابن ماجه وأبو يعلى و البيهقي وكما أن  هناك إيجابيات فهناك أيضاً سليبات، وهكذا العبادات العملية كثيراً ما يكون  فيها أخطاء، وخاصة عند أدائها وإلا  لما شرعت التوبة أو شرع سجود السهو عند   السهو في الصلاة، أو لكنا ملائكة، و يختلف الناس في تحديد الخطأ من  الصواب فهناك خطأ محض، وهناك صواب محض، فعموما أيا كان الخطأ فإننا نبرأ  إلى الله منه، ونرفضه ونستغفر الله من الخطأ، ونسعى إلى تصحيحه، فمعرفة  الخطأ أثناء العمل والتحذير منه يعد مكسبا لأنصار الشريعة، حيث اكتسبوا  خبرة لمعالجة الأخطاء، وكيفية الوقاية منها قبل الوقوع فيها، ومعالجتها بعد  الوقوع فيها، وقد يُحمَّل البعض أنصار الشريعة مسألة التسبب في نزوح وخروج  أهالي زنجبار، ويجعل هذا من الخطأ الأكبر الذي تسببه أنصار الشريعة، فيقال  لهؤلاء إن مسألة النازحين قد اهتم بها أنصار الشريعة أيما اهتمام، مع أن  الكل يتفق مع أنصار الشريعة أن اللواء 
 25 ميكا هو الذي رمى ودمر مدينة زنجبار بجميع أنواع القذائف والمتفجرات،  بطريقة وحشية ليُضطر أهلها للنزوح، هذه هي أخلاقهم الوحشية في الحرب،  بالنسبة لأنصار الشريعة فقد سيطروا اليوم الأول على المدينة بالكامل وأمدهم  بعض أهالي المنطقة بالماء والغذاء، ومن ثم بقي الهجوم على اللواء ـ وهو  خارج المدينة ـ ،فلما حاصره المجاهدون و بدؤوا يشتبكون معه من خارج  المدينة؛ لكن أبى اللواء إلا أن ينقل المعركة إلى المدينة ليفرغ غضبه فوق  أهالي المدينة، لم يرحم طفلا أو امرأة، ولم يفرق بين مقاتل، وغير مقاتل،  والنازحون شاهدون على ذلك، فالجيش اضطر الأهالي للنزوح بعد أن قتل منهم،  ودمر أسواقهم، وبالنسبة لأنصار الشريعة فقد ساعدوا الناس في خروجهم ونقلهم،  و إسعاف جرحاهم، وإنقاذهم من القصف الكثيف المتواصل، ومن ثم قام أنصار  الشريعة بمواساتهم ومعالجة جرحاهم، وتسهيل الأماكن لهم، وإيصال المواد  الغذائية وبعض المساهمات المالية إليهم، وخاصة للنازحين إلى وقار وشقرة، و  كم تمنى أنصار الشريعة رجوع النازحين ولكن هل سيدعهم هذا الجيش البربري  الوحشي يعودون ويستقرون، بعيداً عن هداياه القاتلة ولو لأيام قليلة، ومرة  حاولت الحكومة أن تضغط على أنصار الشريعة برجوع النازحين، بينما أنصار  الشريعة لم يعدوا هذا ضغطا بل فرحوا بذلك كثيرا واستقبلوهم باستقبال شعبي  حافل، و أوقفوا إطلاق النار، وأدخلوهم إلى مدينتهم التي أخرجهم جيش الحكومة  منها، ووفروا لهم الماء والغذاء، وعسكريا لا بد أن تكون خطوط الحرب الأولى  مؤمنة لا يدخلها إلا المقاتلون ومع هذا تم استقبالهم في موقف مهيب تناقلته  وسائل الإعلام، وبعد رجوع النازحين لم يصبر الجيش إلا أن يعبر عن حقده،  ونقضه لاتفاق وقف إطلاق النار، بقصف النازحين مرة أخرى، وتسببوا في  إخراجهم، إذا هنا يتبن أن الجيش هو من دمر أبين، وأخرج أهلها، والعجيب أن  البعض يغالط و يحمل أنصار الشريعة تدمير أبين و نزوح الناس، ويتناسى أو  يتجاهل أن هذا صنيع الجيش، بينما لا يتجاهل ذلك في الحصبة، وأرحب، وبني  جرموز، ونهم، فإذا كان من دمر أبين وأخرج أهلها أنصار الشريعة، فالذي دمر  الحصبة وقرى أرحب وبني جرموز ونهم و أخرج أهلها هم حزب الإصلاح، و أولاد  الأحمر، وفرقة علي محسن، لأنهم تسببوا في ذلك ،فإن كان المتسبب في نزوح  الأهالي والمدمر هو الجيش فكذلك في أبين الجيش، هذا لمن له عقل وإنصاف،مع  البون الشاسع في الهدف من القتال، فقتال أنصار الشريعة من أجل أن يكون الله  الحاكم وحده، وبينما القتال في الحصبة وغيرها من أجل الديمقراطية والدولة  المدنية، وحكومة الوفاق، فكيف جوزوا دمار المناطق من أجل الحكم الديمقراطي،  والعلماني، ويحرمون ذلك من أجل تحكيم الشريعة، وقد تقرر في شريعتنا أن حفظ  الدين، و هدم الكفر وأصنامه ، مقدم على حفظ النفس، والمال، والعقار،  ولو  أدى إلى هدم البيوت ونزوح المسلمين، كيف ونحن منها براء.
 و كثيرا ما كان يثير البعض آنذاك لماذا دخلتم أبين؟ وما مستندكم الشرعي في  ذلك؟ وكأن هناك فرق بين خروجنا على النظام العلماني ودخولنا أبين، أو أن  أبين ليست في حدود حكم العلمانيين، فحينها كنت أستغرب ممن يطالب بكتابة  المستند الشرعي!! وهل فعلا أنه سيستجيب للجهاد في أبين، إذا عرف الأدلة  لدخول أبين، أم أنه من باب  إشغال العقول، وإثارة الشغب، أو ترديد كلام  يتداول على ألسنة الكثير، ولا يدري من وراءه، في الوقت الذي يتم الاستيلاء  على الحصبة وبعض المعسكرات للنظام ومناطق في تعز ولم يطلب منهم مستند شرعي  في ذلك، عموما أيا كان السبب إلا أنه لو كُتبت الأدلة في ذلك الوقت مع أنها  واضحة لتفاجئنا بشيء آخر، ما به يستبق الحدث وترد الأدلة، فالآن المقام  مناسب إلى أن نعرج على ذكر الأدلة التي استندنا عليها في دخول أبين مع أنه  قد تم توضيح ذلك في أ كثر من إصدار نقول و بالله التوفيق: 
 أولا: الأدلة التي توجب علينا خلع الحاكم الكافر هي نفسها الأدلة التي  نستدل بها على دخول أبين، فأبين محافظة تتبع النظام العلماني، التي فرض  فيها حكمه الجاهلي واستبداده الكفري البواح، وقد اتفقت الأمة على وجوب قتال  الحاكم الكافر ومن وقف معه، والذي يمثَّل الحاكم اليوم ويذود عنه جيشه  وشرط النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لقتال الحاكم والخروج عليه وعلى أنصاره   كما في الحديث الصحيح: "أن تروا كفرًا بواحًا عندكم من الله فيه برهان"
 فالحاكم العلماني سواء كان مركزه وقوته في العاصمة، أو في المحافظة، مشروعٌ  قتاله لمناطاتٍ عدةٍ كلٌّ منها كافٍ في وجوب قتاله ومن قاتل معه أو وقف  إلى جانبه،: فمنها كفره، والكفر من حيث هو موجب للقتال، لقوله عز وجل: (يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ  الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ (123)) ـ سورة التوية ـ  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في  الصحيحين: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول  الله000" و عند أحمد في المسند بسند حسن : "بعثت بالسيف بين يدي الساعة حتى  يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له"، وعند مسلم من حديث سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه:  "امضوا في سبيل الله قاتلوا من كفر بالله". و نقل الإمام النووي في شرحه  لصحيح مسلم عن القاضي عياض الإجماع على الخروج على الحاكم إن كفر. فقال:  (قال القاضي عياض: أجمع العلماء على أن الإمامة لا تنعقد لكافر وعلى أنه لو  طرأ عليه الكفر انعزل قال وكذا لو ترك إقامة الصلوات والدعاء إليها). و  قال القاضي عياض: (فلو طرأ عليه كفر وتغيير للشرع أو بدعة خرج عن حكم  الولاية وسقطت طاعته ووجب على المسلمين القيام عليه وخلعه ونصب إمام عادل  أن أمكنهم ذلك فإن لم يقع ذلك إلا لطائفة وجب عليهم القيام بخلع الكافر ولا  يجب في المبتدع إلا إذا ظنوا القدرة عليه فإن تحققوا العجز لم يجب القيام  وليهاجر المسلم عن أرضه إلى غيرها ويفر بدينه) [صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي:  ج12/ص229].
 وقد استنبط العلماء والمفسرون من قوله تعالى لسيدنا إبراهيم ـ عليه الصلاة  والسلام ـ : (إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي  الظالمين) أن الإمامة لا تنعقد لكافر .وكذلك استنبطوا من قوله  تعالى: (ولن  يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين سبيلا) أي لا يجعل الله للكافرين على  المؤمنين سلطة وقهرا وتحكما. ومن أعظم السلطة ولاية الحاكم، فهي الإمامة  العظمى، فنصب الإمام المسلم والحكم بالشريعة فرض على المسلمين قال الحافظ  ابن حجر في فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري : ( -أي الإمام- ينعزل بالكفر  إجماعا  فيجب على كل مسلم القيام في ذلك ، فمن قوي على ذلك فله الثواب ،  ومن داهن فعليه الإثم ، ومن عجز وجبت عليه الهجرة من تلك الأرض . )  فتح  الباري (ج13ص123).
 قال أبو يعلى: ( إن حدث منه ما يقدح في دينه ، نظرت فإن كفر بعد إيمانه فقد  خرج عن الإمامة ، وهذا لا إشكال فيه لأنه قد خرج عن الملة ووجب قتله )  الإمامة العظمى (ج1/ص434)
 وقال الشيخ عبد القادر عودة رحمه الله في كتابه( الإسلام بين جهل أبنائه وعجز علمائه ) 
 (وقد أجمع أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وفقهاء الأمة ومجتهدوها؛ على أن  طاعة أولي الأمر لا تجب إلا في طاعة الله، ولا خلاف بينهم أنه لا طاعة في  معصية الخالق، وأن إباحة المجمع على تحريمه كالزنا والسكر واستباحة إبطال  الحدود وتعطيل أحكام الشريعة، وشرع مالم يأذن به الله، إنما هو كفر وردة،  وأن الخروج على الحاكم المسلم إذا ارتد؛ واجب على المسلمين، وأقل درجات  الخروج على أولي الأمر؛ هو عصيان أوامرهم ونواهيهم المخالفة للشريعة). ومن  المناطات التي توجب قتال الحاكم: الردة، فيجب في الشريعة قتال من ارتد بعد  أن ثبت له حكم الإسلام الظاهر وإن كان منافقا ثم أعلن بعض نفاقه، قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: "من بدل دينه فاقتلوه" رواه البخاري من حديث ـ  ابن عباس ـ  وثبت عن الصحابة قتل جماعات من المرتدين في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وبعد وفاته. والأمر بجهاد الحاكم المرتد وأنصاره يدخل تحت كل الآيات  والأحاديث الآمرة بجهاد الكفار والمرتدين، واليوم من وقف مع الحاكم سيأخذ  حكمه في القتال حتماً قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لما سئل عن عسكر التتار :Frown:   كل طائفة ممتنعة عن التزام شريعة من شرائع الإسلام الظاهرة المتواترة ؛ من  هؤلاء القوم وغيرهم فإنه يجب قتالهم حتى يلتزموا شرائعه وإن كانوا مع ذلك  ناطقين بالشهادتين وملتزمين بعض شرائعه كما قاتل أبو بكر الصديق والصحابة  رضي الله عنهم مانعي الزكاة . وعلى ذلك اتفق الفقهاء بعدهم بعد سابقة  مناظرة عمر لأبي بكر رضي الله عنهما . فاتفق الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على  القتال على حقوق الإسلام عملا بالكتاب والسنة ). [مجموع الفتاوى:  28/502ـ501 ].فأبين كانت أحد معاقل الحاكم العلماني، وطائفته الممتنعة التي  بها يفرض الكفر ،ويمتنع عن تطبيق الشريعة، وكانت الفرصة سانحة لنشر الدعوة  والحكم بالشريعة في أبين، و حكومة علي صالح أو عبدربه منصور واقعة في  الكفر والردة، ومن ذلك: استبدالهما طريق الإسلام بالعلمانية، وهذا بحد ذاته  ردة وكفر مخرج من الملة، قال تعالى: (وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ  دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  (85))  ـ سورة آل عمران ـ 
 فأعظم و أكبر فتنة أصيبت بها بلاد المسلمين، هو التحاكم إلى هذه الأنظمة  الجاهلية، و الإذعان لقوانينها الكفرية و هذا من أكبر الحجج التي شرع  الجهاد لأجله, ولو ترتب على الخروج مقتل النفوس وهدم البيوت فالناظر لأحكام  الشريعة ومقاصدها يرى بأنّه لا توجد مفسدة أعظم من فتنة الكفر.قال تعالى  :{ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ000}.  ومن الأمور الكفرية التي  وقعا فيها, توليهما لليهود والنصارى وغيرها من الأعمال التي يكفرا  بارتكابها أو توجب قتاله كامتناعه عن تطبيق الشريعة وغيرها،. وقد تقدم معنا  قول النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :« أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن  لا إله إلاّ الله و أنّ محمدا رسول الله و يقيموا الصلاة و يؤتوا الزكاة  فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم و أموالهم إلاّ بحقّها و حسابهم على الله  عزّ و جلّ» قال الشّيخ حمد بن عتيق ـ رحمه الله ـ :"وهذه الثلاثة أركان  أيضا أمر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معاذا لمّا بعثه إلى اليمن أن يدعو إليها و  نبّهه على الأهم فالأهم كما في حديثه.و أخذ بذلك الخلفاء - رضي الله عنهم -  فأبو بكر قاتل مانعي الزكاة و هم يقولون لا إله إلاّ الله محمدا رسول الله  ..."(3)اهـ. رسالة إجابة السؤول نقلا عن كتاب استيعاب الأدلة في وجوب  تحكيم الشريعة لأبي عاصم الغزناوي .
  ولا يستفاد من تكفير الحاكم كفر أنصاره مطلقا بمجرد ارتكابهم للكفر،  فيشترط للحكم على من وقع في الكفر وارتكبه سواء كان حاكما أو مناصرا له  تحقق الشروط وانتفاء الموانع، وهذا متوفر في التنزيل على علي صالح ومن تقلد  بعده الحكم وأما أنصاره فهذه مسألة قد بسط القول فيها في رسالة بعنوان  مشروعية استهداف عسكر العلمانية، وخلاصة القول أن المسألة اجتهادية في  التنزيل فيوجد فيهم من يكفر بالتعين، ومن يكفر بالعموم، على حسب توفر  الشروط وانتفاء الموانع. 

 ثانياً: الشريعة أمرتنا أن نهدم الكفر، ونحاربه ونزيله، قال تعالى:  (وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ  لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  (39))  ـ سورة الأنفال ـ  والفتنة الشرك ـ وقوله: (فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ  الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ  تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (5)) ـ سورة التوبةـ  فالعلمانية  والديمقراطية لا يشك أحد أنها من الكفر، وأنها قد فرضت على المسلمين كبديل  للحكم الإسلامي، فالواجب على المسلمين حينئذ محاربة الكفر وإزالته، من خلال  الدعوة و التبيين والقتال، والامتثال لما أمر الله به، والتأسي بالنبي ـ  صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عندما هدم أصنام قريش التي حول الكعبة وهو يقرأ قوله  تعالى :Frown:   وَقُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ  زَهُوقًا (81 )ـ سورة الاسراء ـ  فالذي حصل في زنجبار،هو هدم نظامهم  العلماني، و لم تكن هي المنطقة الوحيدة التي تم هدم الكفر فيها فالحمد لله  فقد وفق الله المجاهدين لهدم النظام العلماني في عزان  و المحفد، و وقار،  وشقرة.  
 ثالثاً: النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حروبه كان يؤدب القبائل المتحالفة مع  العدو، ففي يوم الأحزاب لم يضع السلاح حتى غزا بني قريظة من أجل وقوفها مع  جيش الأحزاب، هكذا كان فعله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مع من يقف في طريقه  لتبليغ الرسالة، والحكم بها، ولو ناصروهم ووقفوا معهم بالكلمة، أما اليوم  فحال الجيوش العلمانية واحد، يتبعون نظاما واحد، يتعاضدون في نصرة الكفر،  ويمررونه على المسلمين، فالأصل مشروعية قتالهم، وعند التقديم في العمل فهو  خاضع للسياسة الشرعية، يحيد الأمير من يحيده، ويبدأ بقتال من يقاتله، على  حسب تقديم الأولويات المترتبة في الميدان، وعلى حسب المصلحة والمفسدة في  التقديم والتأخير ولو نسبية، فكانت أغلب الحملات التي تهاجم المجاهدين، في  وقار ولودر ومودية، تأتي من زنجبار، فإذا أتينا لأصل المسألة فالأصل وجوب  إزالة هذه الجيوش المحاربة لله ورسوله، والهجوم عليهم في زنجبار من أهم  الأولويات، بل وأمر مهم لكسر جناح من أجنحتهم في المنطقة، فمن أجل ذلك تم  التركيز على دخول أبين، ومهاجمة مراكزها العسكرية، وأوكارها الأمنية، وفي  وقت تركت أ  كثر مديريات محافظة صعدة بيد الحوثي فلماذا لا تترك أبين لأهل  السنة .
 رابعاً:  أغلب المناطق التي سيطر عليها المجاهدون، كانت حقوق المسلمين قبل  السيطرة عليها منهوبة ، وأموالهم مسلوبة، وخدمات الناس معطلة، و متاجرهم  معرضة للنهب والسلب، القوي فيهم يأ كل الضعيف، كل هذا تحت مرأى ومسمع  ورعاية من هذا النظام العلماني، ما لم يكن هو المشارك، أو بلاطجته، و  أتباعه، هكذا كان حال المناطق قبل سيطرة أنصار الشريعة، ورجعت الآن إلى ما  كانت عليه بعد خروج أنصار الشريعة، في وضع مأساوي يندى له الجبين، وفي ظل  هذا الوضع آنذاك ارتفع عدد أصوات المنادين لأنصار الشريعة من زنجبار وغيرها  لإنقاذهم وتحكيم الشريعة، والله أن هذا هو الحاصل، فلو لم يكن دخول  المجاهدين زنجبار إلا لذلك لكفى حجة عند الله، ولجاز شرعاً فكيف وشرع الله  معطل، و الناس يوما بعد يوم تفتن في دينها، وتتلاعب يها أجندة  الكفر،والردة، وأصحاب التوجهات المحاربة لله ورسوله.
 خامساً: تغير الواقع  بفضل الله إلى الأحسن بعد دخول أنصار الشريعة و سط  تأييد شعبي من الأهالي, بل هم المتقدمون صفوف الدعوة و التبيين و القتال،  فهدمت أصنام العلمانية والوثنية والآراء الجاهلية، وتم إقامة الإسلام  بشموله، و إدارة المنطقة وتقديم الخدمات للناس وبالمجان،  ليدرك الناس  حقيقة الإسلام ونعمته وجماله، ولو كلف هذا الملايين فهو لا شيء أمام إبراز  جمال الإسلام، وشهد العدو بهذا التغيير، فأمن الناس على دينهم، و أنفسهم،  وعقولهم، و أعراضهم، و أموالهم، فلذا وذاك يشرع ويجوز دخول أبين وغير أبين  من المناطق التي تحت الحكم العلماني، بل يجب فعل ذلك على أصحاب القدرة  والاستطاعة. 
 سادساً:  كان الأحرى أن يطلب المستند الشرعي من الذين قاتلوا في أرحب،  والحصبة، ونهم، وقد قاتلوا من أجل الديمقراطية، والدولة المدنية، ويطلب  أيضاً من هؤلاء الذين أباحوا بفتواهم ، لحكومة علي صالح و حكومة الوفاق،  دماء أنصار الشريعة ، بينما كان وجود أنصار الشريعة كحاكمين ومسيطرين قبل  وجود عبد ربه منصور وحكومته، فمن هو الخارجي؟ أنصار الشريعة الحاكمين قبله،  أم عبد ربه منصور الذي جاء كرئيس بعدهم،  مع أن عبد ربه منصور خارج على  الإسلام مرة باشتراكيته، وأخرى بعلمانيته، وما مستندهم الشرعي لمقاتلة  المجاهدين؟ وهل من شريعتنا الإسلامية الوقوف مع الحكومة العلمانية ضد حكم  الله؟. 
 سابعاً: انسحب أنصار الشريعة من الأماكن التي أقاموا فيها الشريعة  الإسلامية لا بسبب خذلان المسلمين فقط؛ بل بانضمام أبناء المسلمين إلى صف  هذه الحملات الصليبية، المحاربة لشرع الله، وخاصة من خارج أبين ودافعهم في  ذلك المال، و سكوت العلماء؛ بل ووقوف البعض منهم إلى جانب الحملة للحزبية  المقيتة، و هذا ما خطط له السفير الأمريكي، فبعد انسحاب المجاهدين فما مصير  المناطق التي انسحبوا منها؟، وهل الشريعة تجيز هذا الوضع المأساوي؟ كلنا  يرى في الإعلام ويسمع، أن المناطق التي انسحب منها أنصار الشريعة، رجعت  إليها الفوضى، و النهب، والسلب، والسرقة من جديد،  وهذه المرة بمشاركة  العسكر أنفسهم، وتعطلت خدمات الناس، أهذا من الشريعة!! أم أن من الشريعة  مقاتلة الشريعة!! فكما اتضح أن هذه الحكومات لا تعرف إلا تعطيل الشريعة،  وتعطيل مصالح الناس أبعد هذا سيستنكر مستنكر لماذا دخل أنصار الشريعة أبين؟  أو سيتنكر لرجوعهم مرة أخرى، أو سيطالبونهم بأدلة دخولهم عدن أو صنعاء،  عموما هذا من تحصيل الحاصل والأمر واضح،  فالأصل أن على عاتقنا نشر الإسلام  ومحاربة الشرك، وطرد المحتل من بلاد المسلمين، ولا سيما  في فلسطين،  وأفغانستان، والعراق، والصومال، ولا يتم هذا إلا بإزالة الترس العلماني في  الجزيرة العربية الذي يتترس بها العدو الصليبي والصهيوني في المنطقة.  
 ثامناً: مما يدل أكثر على أن المعركة كانت تدار في أبين مع الأمريكان، هو  دخول السفير الأمريكي أبين مع حراسته من المارنز بعد انسحاب أنصار الشريعة  كما شوهد ذلك في الإعلام، وكأن لسان حاله يقول: لا مكان لشرع الله مع وجود  الديمقراطية، والعلمانية، والدولة المدنية، أبعد حضور هذا المشهد الأمريكي  يتشكك أحد بمشروعية ما قام به أنصار الشريعة، ناهيك عن تصريحات هذا السفير  التي توحي أنه الحاكم الفعلي لليمن، و رئيس العمليات العسكرية ضد أنصار  الشريعة. وكما قال عبده الجندي: أن زيارة السفير تأتي في إطار حرب يراها  أممية ودولية اهـ ـ نقلاً من مؤتمر صحفي بث في قناة آزال ـ وكم راهن هذا  السفير الصليبي على معارك لودر، وتصريحاته ولقاءاته الإعلامية بشأن معركة  لودر وأبين توحي أيضاً أنه الناطق الرسمي نيابة عن البيت الأبيض عبر قناة  سهيل.
  وأود في الأخير أن أختم هذا العرض برسالتين الرسالة الأولى: للعلماء،  والدعاة، وطلبة العلم، و أتمنى أن تصل إليهم، أو ترفع على مواقعهم، أو توزع  عليهم، أيها العلماء إن هذه الحرب علمتنا أن فتح فلسطين وتحريرها من  اليهود ليس بالأمر الصعب؛ كما صور لنا ذلك الإعلام والمثقفين، فلقد انكسرت  حملات العدو المرة تلو الأخرى أمام مائتين من المجاهدين أو أقل، وبهم في  بداية الأمر تم السيطرة على أماكن تقدر السير بها بالسيارة أ كثر من  ساعة  ونصف طولا وعرضاً، فكيف لو انضم إليهم عدد مثله، فبإذن الله سيتم التوسع أ  كثر، ما لم يكن في حدود التوسعة الأولى، وهكذا كلما انضم المسلمون مع  عتادهم وأموالهم، كلما كان بقاء الحكم بالشرع أطول و أوسع، حتى نصل إلى  فلسطين، إن هذه الحقيقة نابعة من واقع عملي تمت ممارسته في السيطرة والحكم،  كما تقدم معنا في بداية الكلام، وإن مما علمتنا الحروب أن العدو أيا كان  الصليبي أو عملائه، لا يثبت أمام المجاهد السني صاحب العقيدة النبوية، الذي  باع نفسه ليكون الله الحاكم وحده، فنراهم يفرون وقد تركوا أ كثر عتادهم أو  يسلمون أنفسهم، فالواجب علينا أيها العلماء أن ندعو كل من وقف مع هذه  الحملات من أبناء المسلمين أفرادا وأحزابا 
 ومفتيين وخطباء إلى التوبة والرجوع إلى الله، ومن ثم نوحد قوتنا و كلماتنا  على الكتاب والسنة، ونقف صفا واحدا لصد المخططات الصليبية، ومواجهة المد  الرافضي الشيعي الحوثي، الذي توغل بشكل أوسع على جميع الأصعدة، وفي الأراضي  السنية، ولنتعظ مما حصل لطارق الهاشمي وأصحابه في العراق، حيث قدم نفسه  كممثل لحزب إسلامي محسوب على السنة، وبدأ يتحالف هو وحزبه مع المحتل  والشيعة، وكانوا سببا لتأسيس الصحوات (الغفوات) الممولة من الحكومة  السعودية، وسببا لإنشاء الجيش والشرطة العراقية ،وصنيعهم هذا وقوفاً مع  الاحتلال الأمريكي ضد دولة العراق الإسلامية وضد ضربات المجاهدين، وبعد ذلك  أسلموهم الأمريكان هم وعلماء أهل السنة وذراري أهل السنة للمفترس الشيعي  نوري المالكي وحزبه، و تحت إشراف إيران، فلماذا ينطلي علينا نفس الأمر  والسيناريو في اليمن، فها هو مخطط الصحوات ومرتزقي اللجان يخدم الأمريكان،  وبفتوى بعضكم، بينما الحوثي يخترق و يتوغل في جيش أ كثر ذراريه محسوب على  أهل السنة، ويشيعه، وقد رأينا وسمعنا كثيراً منهم في أبين يصرخون بشعارات  الحوثة، ويتطاولون على عرض أمنا عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ  بل ويتوغل الحوثي  أيضاً في أوساط الشعوب السنية، عن طريق إفساح المجال أمامه في ساحة  التغير، وارتماء قيادات الحراك والمؤتمر في أحضانه ،ودخول بعض الأحزاب و  الجماعات الإسلامية في صلح معه وهدنة، وينشر الحوثي أيضاً دعوته باسم آل  البيت ـ رضوان الله عليهم ـ ولا معترض عليه، بل يحضى بد عم مالي من الدولة،  كما نقل في الإعلام مؤخراً خبر دعم وزير النفط اليمني لإحدى مدارس الحوثة  الصيفية بخمسة ملايين ـ ريال يمني ـ،ولا غرابة أن يحصل بمثل هذا فقد سبق  وأن الذي ساعدهم في تأسيس حركتهم الحوثية من قبل هو النظام السابق،والآن  وزارة النفط من مهامه، وفي متناول يده، والأمر الأهم من ذلك من يزود الحوثي  بأسلحة الجيش. فالواجب عليكم أيها العلماء تجاه هذا الواقع المرير كما  قلنا الرجوع إلى الله، والتوبة الصادقة، والتجرد من التبعية لأي أحد من  البشر، والعمل سويا في توحيد صفوف أهل السنة، ضد المخطط الغربي، والشرقي،  المخطط الأمريكي والإيراني والروسي معا، والسعي الجاد في توعية الناس تجاه  المخاطر التي تحاك بهم، ونبذ الحكومات العلمانية ومقاطعتها، فإذا قمتم بذلك  جادين لا شك ولا ريب ستعود السيطرة للحكم الإسلامي، بشكل أوسع مما كانوا  عليه من ذي قبل، وبالنسبة لمجاهدي أنصار الشريعة فهم أبناؤكم، ولكنهم وجدوا  أنفسهم أمام حكم علماني كفري كما تعلمون، وأمام مسؤولين مضيعين لمسؤوليتهم  تجاه شعبهم وأمتهم، فقاموا بما رأيتم؛ ولكن رماهم العدو عن قوس واحدة،  واستفاد من سكوت بعضكم، وتأييد البعض، ويبقى أن أخيركم  لم يستجب وعمل على  تخفيف الحملة على قدر استطاعته، ومن المنظور الذي يراه، والله مطلع على  قلوب الجميع، فعموماً ما أراد أنصار الشريعة من الحكم والسيطرة إلا وجه  الله، وحصل ما رأيتم الوقوف مع العدو ؛ولكن هل سيتكرر خطأ البعض منكم، أم  سنراجع أنفسنا وندرس أسباب ما حصل من تجيير الجهود لصالح العدو، ونستفيد من  الماضي، ونوعي أبناء المسلمين حتى لا يتكرر المشهد السابق المؤلم، وعلينا  أن نصطف صفا واحد ضد أعداء الشريعة، كل على قدر استطاعته، ولو بهجر مجالسهم  وأحزابهم، وتبين عورهم، وتوضيح الدعوة إلى ضرورة ووجوب الحكم بالشريعة،  وحينها سنكون يدا ضاربة للعدو، وحامية لأعراضنا من المد الحوثي.
 أما رسالتي لمشايخ القبائل السنية: أقول لمشايخ القبائل أنتم أهل الإسلام،  والنخوة والشهامة، والكرم و الشجاعة، فكما أنكم دفعتم بأبنائكم من أفراد  القبيلة لمناصرة شرع الله، فالواجب عليكم المواصلة فيما بدأتم فيه، وعليكم  اليوم واجب احتضان المجاهدين في أرضكم، والبحث عنهم وإيوائهم فهم جزء منكم،  ويدكم الضاربة لمواجهة المد الحوثي، ويعلم الله أن أناساً كهؤلاء  المجاهدين الذين تحملوا عنكم وعن الأمة جهاد الصليبين، والصهاينة وعملائهم  المرتدين، وحكمَّوا شرع الله، في زمن حارب شرع الله من ادعى انتسابه لشرع  الله، فما بالكم بمحاربة المتنكر لشرع الله، فإن أناس كهؤلاء حق على الأمة  الإسلامية أن تقبل رؤوسهم، و ترفعهم فوقها، فهم تاج رؤوسها، وعز فخرها  ومجدها، وتوفر لهم المكان والمأوى الآمن، لا أن تدل العدو على أماكنهم،  واعلموا يا مشايخ القبائل بأن هناك برنامج يتولى كبره الأمن القومي، ويعني  بالدرجة الأولى إفساد أبنائكم وتوظيفهم كأذناب وعملاء، بل ويوقعونهم بما  يطعن في دينهم وشهامتهم من أجل أن يكونوا عبيدهم المطيعين فاحذروا من ذلك  وحذروا أبناءكم وأفراد القبيلة.
 وقبل الأخير إخواني المسلمين، إن وفقنا الله لتجاوزا هذه المرحلة مرحلة  الابتلاء وتميز الصفوف بصبر و ثبات، فظننا بالله أنه كلما تلاحمنا وجمعنا  قوتنا فسيوفق المجاهدين إلى الرجوع أوسع مما كانوا عليه المرة الأولى، بل  سيكفيهم الرجوع بمجاهدين جدد، يتولون زمام قتال النظام العلماني و بمفردهم،  وفي مناطق لم تكن على البال، ومن بوادر هذا الفجر المشرق خروج أهالي مدينة  وقار في مظاهرات منادين بتطبيق الشريعة، وعودة أنصار الشريعة، و بعضهم قد  عبر عن أسفه لخذلانه أنصار الشريعة، وما زالت بعض المناطق تتمسك بأنصار  الشريعة وتمنعهم من الخروج من أراضيها.
 وختاماً إن ما قام به أنصار الشريعة، هو  الشيء الذي أمر الله  أن يقوم به  كل مسلم، فإن أصاب أنصار الشريعة فمن الله، وإن أخطئوا فبسبب أنفسهم  والشيطان، فنسأل من الله أن يغفر الذنوب والزلات، وأن يوفق الجميع للإخلاص  والمتابعة.
 و صلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم ومن سار على نهجه.
 كتبه: أبو وقار الأثري 
 يوم السبت/ بتاريخ /17/ شعبان لعام 1433هـ

----------


## موحدة

تفريغ المقال 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







 الإهداء
 إلى الشهداء الذين صدقوا مع الله وأخلصوا أعمالهم لله.
 إلى الشهداء الذين برهنوا صدقهم بدمائهم.
 إلى الذين قدموا أرواحهم وأشلائهم رخيصة في سبيل الله.
 إلى الذين كتبوا بدمائهم تحكيم الشريعة.
 إلى جميع المجاهدين المشاركين في بناء هذا الصرح الشامخ من الحكم الإسلامي
 إلى أمهات وآباء الشهداء الذين دفعوا بأبنائهم نحو الشهادة في سبيل الله.
 إلى قيادات المجاهدين الشهداء، والمنتظرين للشهادة، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ  المجاهد أسامة ابن لادن رحمه الله إلى كل هؤلاء نهدي هذا العمل المتواضع.







 المقدمة
 الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه، ومن سار نهجه إلى يوم الدين.
 وبعد:
 ستجد أخي القارئ في هذه الرسالة، بعض الأشياء التي تم استحضارها في هذه  التجربة، وهناك أشياء لم تذكر، أو نسينا ذكرها لأن هذه الكتابة تعتبر كتابة  أولية ومستعجلة، وإن شاء الله عندما نلتقي بإخواننا وقيادتنا سيتم كتابة  ما لم يكتب، أو نسيت كتابته، أو إضافة شيء من التجربة التي تفيد إخواننا  المجاهدين. 
 وإنني أدعوا المثقفين والكتاب والعلماء أن يزورا المناطق التي تم السيطرة  عليها، بعد قراءتهم هذا العرض الموجز، ويسألوا الناس عما حصل وكان، و  يتأكدوا مما كتب وسطر، ويبينوا ذلك للناس على حسب مواهبهم وقدراتهم في  العرض والطرح والكتابة, و أدعوا أصحاب الدراسات الجامعية، والدراسات  العليا، أن يقدموا دراسة جامعية حول موضوع ( الحكم بالشريعة ودورها في حل  الأزمات ) مع دراسة الأماكن التي طبقت فيها الشريعة الإسلامية، وجعلها  نموذجا عملياً، لتطبيق الدراسة، وسوف نزود ونساعد من أقدم على ذلك، بوثائق  تعينه على دراسته، وإن كان كثيراً من الأعمال قد تم توثيقها عبر وكالة مدد  الإخبارية وعين على الحدث وبعض الصحف المحلية والعالمية، وفي الأخير نسأل  من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ما كتب خالصا لوجهه الكريم ، وأن يعيننا على فهم  التجارب و الاستفادة منها ، وأن يغفر زلاتنا، ويعلمنا ما جهلنا. ونترككم مع  الرسالة الموسومة بـ ( مكاسب وثمار السيطرة على أجزاء من أبين وشبوة) 

 الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه ومن سار على نهجه إلى يوم الدين وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.
 وبــعــد:
 فبعد أن اضطر أنصار الشريعة للانسحاب من الأماكن التي سيطروا عليها، مع  المحافظة على جميع قواهم وعتادهم أثناء الانسحاب، بفضل الله وحفظه، سيتساءل  البعض ما المكاسب التي حققها أنصار الشريعة؟ وما المصالح التي قدموها  أثناء السيطرة؟ وما الثمار التي جنوها ؟ عموما قبل البدء في الجواب على مثل  هذه الاستفسارات، أو إيضاح الإشكالات، أود أن ألفت أخي القارئ إلى أن  النموذج الذي قدمه أنصار الشريعة يعتبر أول نموذج سيطرة لأهل السنة في  المنطقة، ويعد هذا النموذج في الإدارة، والحكم، نموذجا ناجحا بشهادة أغلب  من زار، و من رأى، و ما زالت كتابة الصحفيين شاهدة على ذلك، فعلى أهل السنة  أن يفتخروا ويعتزوا بمثل هذه النجاحات؛ لطالما رماهم البعض بعدم القدرة  على الإدارة، وترتيب الأمور؛ بل يعد فخرا لكل مسلم يعتز بالإدارة  الإسلامية، حيث أن فيها غنى عن الإدارة الشرقية، والغربية، فنجاح هذا  النموذج الإسلامي العادل الرائع في الإدارة، والأمن، و الحكم، أدى إلى  تزايد ارتفاع الأصوات المنادية بطلب مجيء أنصار الشريعة إلى أراضيها، لترفع  عنها الظلم، والخوف الذي تجرعته سنين، في ظل الحكم العلماني، ولتدار وتحكم  بالإسلام، وحتى لا يتكرر هذا النموذج الإسلامي وتتحول أكثر مناطق اليمن  إلى مناطق تحكم بالحكم الإسلامي، واصل الأمريكان وعملائِهم وعلى عجل  حملاتهم الشرسة التي لم تنقطع أبداً منذ أن سيطر أنصار الشريعة على زنجبار/  بتاريخ أول/ شهر رجب /1432هـ/ فلما زاد عدد الحملات و من كل الاتجاهات،  انسحب أنصار الشريعة منها / بتاريخ 22 / شهر رجب لعام /1433هـ / وما زالوا   في مواصلة حملاتهم، وحتى لا نطيل في اللفتة نرجع إلى ذكر شيء من المكاسب  والثمار التي حققها أنصار الشريعة أيام سيطرتهم، فمن المكاسب والثمار.  
 أولا:هدم الكفر من العلمانية، والديمقراطية، والآراء الجاهلية، والقباب الشركية. 
 أنصار الشريعة رفعوا راية التوحيد، وأزالوا و قاتلوا راية العلمانية ومن  ناصرها،  في وقت مُررت هذه الراية الجاهلية على المسلمين قسراً وفرضت عليهم  قهراً، حتى وصل الحال ببعض علماء المسلمين أن يراها هي الحل والمخرج  لمشاكل المسلمين، ففي هذا الظرف الحرج جداً الذي ظهر فيه من يستدل على جواز  الدخول في اللعبة الديمقراطية، و المناداة بالدولة المدنية؛ بل وزعموا أن  العلمانية لا تنافي الإسلام، حتى صار من كان يحرم الديمقراطية ويراها كفرا  أصبح يراها أمراً جائزاً، بل و واجبا؛ متأولين إزالتها عن طريق الدخول  فيها، هكذا اضطرهم الغرب إلى هذا النتاج المخالف لأصول الدين، و أوهموهم  أنهم بدون الديمقراطية المزعومة لن يعيشوا بسلام فعلى هذا الواقع المتعمد  إيجاده توالت الفتاوى في جواز الدخول في اللعبة الديمقراطية، ونحن لسنا في  صدد الرد عليهم ولكن يكفي من أفتى بجوازها أنها ليست ديمقراطية؛ بل  دكتاتورية و إلا لما فرضت على المسلمين، وإذا حقق المحسوبون على الإسلاميين  فوزاً ففي الأغلب يحل المجلس ما لم يكونوا مثلهم،  ففي هذا التوقيت، وفي  هذه المرحلة الحرجة على الأمة هدم أنصار الشريعة الكفر من العلمانية، و  الديمقراطية، والآراء الجاهلية، وبرهنوا بعملهم، في ظل راية التوحيد الأمن،  والعدل، في الأماكن التي حكموها بشرع الله، و كان لذلك أثراً في علماء  المسلمين، في اليمن وخارجه، إذ نادى البعض منهم برفض الديمقراطية، بعد أن  أفتوا بجوازها من قبل كمخرج للأمة، بناء على واقع مصطنع متعمد إيجاده 
 ومن هؤلاء العلماء الشيخ عوض با نجار حيث قال: في خطبته الشهيرة في مسجد  الجامع، في مدينة وقار، أمام جمع غفير من المسلمين، بعد أن رأى هدم  الديمقراطية بالقوة، إذ هي بالقوة أصلا فرضت على المسلمين، فقال: إنني كنت  أحد المشرعين من دون الله، أنازع الله في حكمه في المجلس النيابي، وهذا كفر  وإنني أتوب إلى الله مما صنعت اهـ 
 فعندما رأى الشيخ كيف أن الشريعة طبقت بعيداً من اللعبة الديمقراطية، نادى  وبقوة بمناصرة شرع الله، و الوقوف إلى جانب أنصار الشريعة، فلو حُكمت أ كثر  المناطق بشرع الله، لتراجع كثير من أفتى بجواز الدخول في اللعبة  الديمقراطية؛ لأن الحكم بالشريعة يكشف لهؤلاء الكثير عن الواقع الموهوم  الذي أوجده الأمريكان؛ لكي يدخلوا أبناء المسلمين في الوحل الديمقراطي  الشركي، وبفتاوى علمائهم. 
 ثانيا: نشر التوحيد وتعليمه أبناء المسلمين. 
 لا شك و لا ريب أن الله خلقنا لعبادته وحده لا شريك له قال تعالى: (وَمَا  خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ (56)) ـ سورة الذاريات  ـ أي ليوحدون  فتحقيق التوحيد الذي خلقنا الله من أجله مقدم على هلاك  النفس، والمال، فأنصار الشريعة ولله الحمد سعوا لنشر التوحيد عبر إلقاء  الدروس و الكلمات والخطب في المساجد، و اللقاءات الاجتماعية العامة  والخاصة، وعبر المنشورات، و الأفلام، والصوتيات، والعرض عبر الوسائل  الحديثة، ولن يطبق الناس التوحيد التطبيق الصحيح إلا إذا حاربوا ما يضاده  من الكفر، والشرك، كالعلمانية، والديمقراطية، والدولة المدنية، فلو لم يحقق  أنصار الشريعة إلا هذا المكسب لكان مكسباً كافيا من السيطرة، قال تعالى:  (وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلَالَةُ فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ  كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ (36)) ـ  سورة النحل ـ فهذه هي دعوة جميع  الرسل، فالأعداد التي تعلمت التوحيد من أبناء وقار، وغيرها، أعداد كثيرة ،  تعلم أبناء المسلمين معاني كلمة التوحيد، لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول  الله، وتعلموا الولاء و البراء تنظيراً وتطبيقاً، ولما جاءت الحملات  العلمانية والأمريكية، ظهر أثر تعلم التوحيد، حيث قاتل كثير من أبناء مدينة  وقار إلى جانب صف المجاهدين، واستشهد منهم الكثير، وهذا تطبيق عملي لمفهوم  الولاء والبراء، وعندما انسحب أنصار الشريعة خرجوا معهم، و ما أخرجهم إلا  الفهم الصحيح للتوحيد الذي كان ينادي به النبي ـ صلى عليه وسلم ـ وتعلموا  من التوحيد شروط كلمة لا إله إلا الله،  وواجباتها، و نواقضها، تعلموها  وبدون حرج أو تدخل من املاءات خارجية، ففي ظل الحكم الديمقراطي نجد أن  كثيراً ممن يدعوا إلى التوحيد يجد حرجاً من توضيح بعض المسائل المتعلقة  بالتوحيد، كنبذ العلمانية ومحاربة أهلها، و الكفر بها وأهلها؛ وإن وضحها  البعض فعلى استحياء أو تخوف، أو عند التمثيل يضرب أمثلة فيمن وقع في الكفر  ممن هلك من الأموات لا ممن وقع فيه من الأحياء قال تعالى: (000فمنْ  يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ  بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لَا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   256)) ـ سورة البقرة ـ ولكن هذا الحرج لم يوجد لدى أنصار الشريعة، فكان  دعاة أنصار الشريعة ومشايخهم وطلاب العلم منهم يوضحون عقيدة  أهل السنة  والجماعة، على فهم سلف الأمة، بعيدا عن مذهب التجهم، والإرجاء، والمعتزلة، و  الخوارج، والمبتدعة، بدون تعسف، أو تميع أو خوف من سلطان، أو مداهنته  ومجاملته، فنشر التوحيد وتعليمه كما أمرنا الله يعد مكسباً حققه أنصار  الشريعة في الأماكن التي سيطروا عليها، بعيداً من تأثير السلطان، وهذا فعلا  ما يخيف الأمريكان؛ لأن من عرف التوحيد والإيمان حارب تلقائياً الشرك،  والكفر،  وأهله، ومن ناصره. وأمريكا هي من ترعى في الحقيقة الشرك  الديمقراطي الكفري في العالم، فهي تعلم أنها ستصبح بسبب نشر التوحيد هدفاً  لشريحة أ كبر من المسلمين تتزايد كل يوم، وهذا ما يخيفها في الحقيقة، بل  كثير من زعمائهم يصرحون بذلك، كما صرح أوباما أ كثر من مرة: من تخوفه من  تنامي تنظيم القاعدة في جزيرة العرب.
 ثالثا: تحكيم الشريعة الإسلامية.
 الحمد لله حكَم أنصار الشريعة بالإسلام، في الأماكن التي تحت أيديهم، و في  حدود سيطرتهم، فطبقوا الشريعة بعد هجرانها سنيين، وتغييبها عن واقع  المسلمين ، ففي ظل الحكم بالشريعة أمن الناس على دينهم، وأنفسهم، وعقولهم،  وأعراضهم، وأموالهم، رأى المسلمون أحكام الله تقام في الأرض، وحدوده تطبق،  فأخذوا يجولون مع ذكرياتهم عما قرؤوا في السابق عن حكم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وأصحابه من بعده وهم الآن يشاهدونه ويعايشونه، لقد لمس الناس العدالة  التي تنتصر للمظلوم، وتردع الظالم، في محكمة يستوي فيها الطرفان، ويمثل  بين يدي القاضي الخصمان، ولو كان الخصم أميراً، كل هذا رأوه وعايشوه في ظل  حكم الشريعة، وهذا قبل أن يكون مكسباً حققه أنصار الشريعة، ولو لمدة تقدر  بعام، فهو تحقيق الشيء الذي خلقنا الله من أجله، وبه يصح إيماننا، قال  تعالى (فَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ  بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا (65) ـ ـ سورة النساء ـ  فحكمنا بالشريعة حقيقة  سعادتنا في الدنيا وضمان فوزنا في الآخرة. و قبل أن يبدأ أنصار الشريعة  الحكم بالشريعة علموا الناس ما معنى الحكم بالشريعة، من خلال إلقاء أكثر من  ثلاثة آلاف كلمة في مساجد متعددة، وبأساليب متنوعة، وفي مدة لا تقل عن  ثمانية أشهر منذ فتح وقار، حتى بعد فتح زنجبار بثلاثة أشهر، والحمد لله  كانت تجربة إقامة الشريعة تجربة فريدة، لم يعايشها الناس من قبل ولم يروا  تطبيق الشريعة ، حتى طبقت عمليا لتضئ للناس طريقهم، في مدينة وقار  وضواحيها، وكما طبق أنصار الشريعة الحكم بالشريعة فكذلك سلكوا أثناء  التطبيق للأحكام التدرج بها، و فهم أسرار الشريعة، وعمقها، ومقاصدها، ولم  يكتف أنصار الشريعة بالحكم الظاهر من النصوص، بل كانوا يتخذون من نموذج حكم  النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ومن سار على نهجه من السلف نموذجا يحتذى بهم  في فهم الشريعة، وفي كيفية إقامة الحدود وتطبيقها، فهي تعتبر أول تجربة،  وفي هذه التجربة تواصل أنصار الشريعة مع بعض علماء المسلمين، وللأسف أن  كثيراً ممن تم التواصل معه غير مستوعب إقامة الشريعة، والحكم بين الناس  ناهيك أن يقيمها بسبب عدم خوض تجربة عملية في ذلك، ومما يجدر بالذكر أن أحد  مشايخنا في الفقه الشافعي، تم إيصال أحد القتلة إليه ، ليسمع منه وينظر في  محضر التحقيق، لنستأنس بعد ذلك برأيه، فكان وللأسف أنه غير مصدق أن الذي  بين يديه هو القاتل، وكيف استطعتم أن تأتوا به بعيداً عن نظر النظام، ثم  بعد ذلك امتنع أن يدلي بشيء، بحجة أن هذا لمحاكم الدولة مع إقراره أنهم  معطلون لشرع الله، فكون أنصار الشريعة بقضاتهم ومشايخهم يقيموا الشريعة  ويحكموها، يعد مكسبا في وقت لا تتجاوز إقامة الحدود حدود الورق المكتوب  عليه، وإذا تجاوزت ذلك فللدراسة، فحينئذ إقامتها سيفتح بإذن الله باب لدى  كثير من المشايخ والعلماء إمكانية إقامة الشريعة بعد أن أقامها أنصار  الشريعة، وإن كان الأصل أن هذا الحرج لا يكون موجوداً لدى حاملي العلم، كيف  وأن كثيراً من مشايخ القبائل وأصحاب القوانين لهم جرأة على الحكم بالأحكام  الجاهلية والوضعية، وبينما يجد البعض منا حرجا وخجلا عندما يطلب منه الحكم  بأحكام الله السماوية. 
 ولقد هاب الناس حكم الشريعة حكاما ومحكومين، أمراء ومأمورين، هيبة يجدها كل  مسلم في نفسه، فمجرد ما يكتب لأحدهم استدعاء حضور من الشرطة، أو المحكمة  الكل يشعر بأهمية الاستدعاء، سواء كان المستدعى أحد أفراد المجاهدين، أو  أبناء المنطقة من غير المجاهدين، الكل يعلم أنهم أمام حكم الله سواء ولا  فرق بين أحد، ولا عجب أن يأتي الخصمان إلى محكمة أنصار الشريعة ليحكم بينهم  من خارج أماكن السيطرة ؛ وإنما العجب!!! عندما يكون خصم المشتكي خارج نطاق  السيطرة، و أحد  كبار وجهاء قبيلته أو مسؤولا في الدولة أو تاجرا ثم لما  تصله ورقة استدعاء من محكمة أنصار الشريعة، فإذا هو على حسب الموعد ليمثل  أمام القضاء فيما ادعي عليه، أما المسؤول المشتكى منه فلكونه بينه وبين  أنصار الشريعة حرب، فيخاف من المجيء؛ ولكنه مع ذلك يوكل من يمثل بالنيابة  عنه في المحكمة،
  إنها هيبة الشريعة حتى خصومها يسلمون لحكمها ولا مفر منها. ولقد ذاع صيت  حكم الشريعة بفضل الله، وصار يسمع بحكم الشريعة كل من سكن وقار أو جاورها،  أو مر منها، سمع بها أهالي عدن وشبوة ويافع وحضرموت وصنعاء، وغيرهم ممن  يتابع الصحافة المحلية والعالمية و النت. 
 وقد حُلت كثير من القضايا المتنازع عليها قبل وصولها إلى الشرطة بمجرد ما  يعرف الخصم أنه سيشتكى به، أو أحضر له استدعاء في طلبه فسرعان ما يبادر بحل  مشكلته مع صاحبه، وهذا من بركة الشريعة، وبعضها تحل بين الطرفين على جهة  الصلح والتصالح قبل رفعها إلى المحكمة، وقليل من القضايا ما ترفع إلى   المحكمة فيخرج فيها حكم قضائي يلزم به الطرفان، أما قضايا الحدود والدماء  والمسائل الجنائية و الاجتهادية فتحال إلى اللجنة القضائية للفصل فيها.
 فمن القضايا التي بادر الخصم لحلها قبل وصولها إلى المحكمة، أن أحد الأشخاص  كان يسأل صاحبه مال استدانه منه فظل يماطله أكثر من خمس سنوات، كلما اشتكى  به عند الحكومة السابقة لا جدوى غير زيادة خسارته من جباية العسكر، فعندها  آثر صاحب الدين السكوت حتى من الله عليه بمجيء أنصار الشريعة، فحينها ذكره  بتسليم الدين أو سيشتكيه، فقال: لا حاجة للشكوى هذا دينك، وأطلبك  المسامحة، وليست هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يستجيب فيها المشتكى به لحل  مشكلته قبل المثول أمام الشرطة؛ بل قد تكرر هذا كثير وتكررت المبادرة  بإرجاع حقوق الناس المعتدى عليهم وبدون شكوى، و الإسراع في طلب المسامحة من  المظلوم هكذا عدل الحكم بالإسلام وهيبته وبركته . 
 ولقد أنصفت الشريعة الإسلامية المستضعفين المضطهدين، المسلوبة حقوقهم، فمن  الأشياء المناسب ذكرها في هذا الموضوع، أن إحدى نساء منطقة الحصن المجاورة  لوقار،قالت لأحد أعيان منطقتها، بعد أن حرمها أقاربها من ميراثها: أدرك لي  أنصار الشريعة قبل أن يذهبوا فإنه لا يرد حقي إلا هم. 
  ولقد كان لتحكيم الشريعة بركات ربانية ملموسة، فمن بركات تحكيم الشريعة,   أنه كلما أقيم حدا من حدود الله حضي أهالي وقار وما حواليها بأمطار غزيرة،  وفي غير موسمها، و كانت هذه الأمطار سببا سخره الله في إحياء مزارع وقار،  ورجوع الحياة إلى الأرض، وخاصة بعد انقطاع متعمد متواصل لمادة الديزل على  مدينة وقار، ومن شدة غزارة الأمطار ارتوت الأرض وانتفعت بالماء و كست  الخضرة مساحة كبيرة ومتعددة من مدينة وقار و صحراء الطرية، ـ الواقعة بين  مدينتي وقار وشقرة ـ، و الرمال الغربية لمدينة وقار،  كل هذا بسبب بركة  الحكم بالشريعة (وَأَلَّوِ اسْتَقَامُوا عَلَى الطَّرِيقَةِ  لَأَسْقَيْنَاهُمْ مَاءً غَدَقًا (16)) ـ سورة الجن ـ (وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ  الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ 000(96 )) ـ سورة الأعراف ـ


 رابعاً: تعليم العلم ونشر الدعوة إلى الكتاب والسنة.
 نشر العلم والدعوة يعد مكسباً حققه أنصار الشريعة، فبتوفيق الله قد تم  إقامة حلقات حفظ القرآن الكريم، والسنة، والدروس العلمية، وقد تعلم كثير من  عوام المسلمين كيفية قراءة القرآن القراءة الصحيحة، حيث وجد من لا يستطيع  قراءة فاتحة الكتاب، وتعلموا  العقيدة وأحكام بعض العبادات، وقد استفاد  كثير منهم من الدعوة إلى الله الشيء الكثير  وقد تم إقامة الأسابيع الدعوية  والمهرجانات الثقافية.
 خامسا: إدارة المنطقة على ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية.
 كثيرا ما كان يثير البعض ويتشكك حول قدرة المجاهدين على إدارة المناطق  المسيطر عليها، بل ذهب البعض بسبب كثرة التشويش إلى أن المجاهدين لا يعرفون  إلا لغة التفجير، و التدمير هكذا صور المجاهدون، و بدأت هذه الشكوك تشكل  قناعات لدى عقول بعض الخيرين من المحسوبين على المنهج الصحيح، حتى من  المحسوبين على المجاهدين، زاد الجدل حول عدم القدرة على الإدارة، مما تبلور  الحديث عن الاستراجية وكثرت الاستفسارات حول هذه النقطة بالذات، ولكن لما  بدأ المجاهدون يديرون المدن المسيطر عليها،  تبددت كثير من الشكوك حول قدرة  المجاهدين على إدارة الأماكن المسيطر عليها، وظهرت قدرة المجاهدين على  إدارة المناطق، ويرجع الفضل لله وحده أن وفق المجاهدين لإدارة المنطقة من أ  كثر محور إداري، وفي ظل استمرار الحملات العسكرية المتوالية، التي كثيراً  ما تشغل العقول والطاقات عن الإدارة والحكم، فعموماً وفق الله المجاهدين  لإدارة المنطقة، الإدارة المحققة لنجاحات كثيرة في الأرض، هكذا شهد بذلك  بعض المفكرين، والوجهاء، و الصحفيين، فكانت الإدارة على النحو التالي
 أ ـ إيجاد مسؤول لكل مكان تم السيطرة عليه، يتولى المسؤول إدارة شؤون المنطقة من جميع النواحي.
 ب ـ تقسيم الأعمال الإدارية إلى الآتي:
 ـ إدارة أمن المنطقة من خلال تكوين مركز للشرطة، ويعتبر مركز الشرطة الجهة  المستقبلة لشكاوى الناس، وضبط المتنازعين، والإصلاح بينهم، فإن لم يتم حل  قضيتهم في مركز الشرطة فإنه يقوم برفع القضية و إحالتها إلى المحكمة  القضائية وهي بدورها تحكم بينهم على ضوء الكتاب والسنة. 
 ـ  إدارة الأمن وتوفيره في المنطقة، من خلال إيجاد لجنة أمنية، وأخرى  عسكرية، تدير الأمن في المدينة، حيث يتم حراسة الناس، وتوفير الأمن لهم، من  خلال تفعيل الدوريات المؤدية لعملها ليلاً ونهاراً، والقيام بالمهام  الأمنية التي تحافظ على أرواح الناس، و ممتلكاتهم. و إيجاد النقاط على مدخل  ومخرج المدينة، وعلى امتداد الطرق العامة من مدينة وقار إلى شقرة و المحفد  وقرن السوداء وعزان والتي تقدر طولها بالسيارة بمسافة ست ساعات، هذه  المسافة الطويلة يأمن في السير عليها المسافر من أبناء المسلمين، و كذلك  يأمن في السير عليها أصحاب الناقلات للبضائع التجارية، و أصحاب الباصات  والنقل العام ، ويوجد كثير من أصحاب الناقلات والسيارات يحولون طريقهم  أثناء السفر 
 إلى المناطق التي يسيطر عليها أنصار الشريعة، بحثاً عن الأمان المفقود عند  فقدان أنصار الشريعة، وكتب الله أجر المجاهدين الذين سهروا على تأمين  المسلمين فأمنوهم من عصابات السرق المنظمة ، وردوا حقوقهم المنهوبة  والمغصوبة، ولقد دعا كثير من المتضررين لأنصار الشريعة بالنصر والتوفيق لما  لاقوا ولمسوا من الأمن والأمان، ولكم أن تسألوا عن الضرائب التي كان  يأخذها قطاع الطرق وبالقوة من المارين وإلا تعرضوا للنهب،  ومرة كنت عند  أحد وجهاء منطقة با كازم، وكان الحديث يدور عن الأمن الذي يتمتع به المار  على بلادهم في ظل سيطرة أنصار الشريعة، في وقت قد كثر قطاع الطرق في باكازم  ، وبدأ بعض وجهاء با كازم يخفي لقبه الكازمي من الهوية الشخصية خوفا من  الخزي والعار، ولقد وصل الحال ببعض قطاع الطرق، أن يتعرضوا على سيارات  العائلات ولا سيما سيارات المغتربين، وينهبوا ما بحوزتهم حتى سواري الذهب  تأخذ من  أيدي النسوة، وكان يقول لي هذا الشيخ الكبير لم نجد هذا الأمن لا  في زمن بريطانيا  ولا في زمن الحزب الاشتراكي ولا خلال نظام علي عبد الله  صالح، حتى جاء نفر قليل من أنصار الشريعة وأمنوا الطريق، سبحان الله إنها  قوة الله!!! والمؤسف جداً أن هذا النظام العلماني السابق على صلة بهذا  العصابة من قطاع الطرق، وأما اللاحق فقد واصل التعامل معهم و استأجرهم في  محاربة المجاهدين وقطع الطرق عليهم، وهؤلاء هم أغلب مرتزقي اللجان الشعبية،  الذين تشيد بهم قناة سهيل و تمولهم الحكومة السعودية إنها حرب عصابات  وحشية من دول نظامية، تتخذ من أسوء الناس خلقا وطبعاً، جنودا لمحاربة أنصار  الشريعة، ولكم أن تتخيلوا كيف ستتعامل هذه الذئاب البشرية مع أبناء  المسلمين بعد خروج أنصار الشريعة، وقد سلحها العدو أ كثر واستخدمهم في  محاربة الفضائل، إنها أخلاق الذئاب والضباع، أخلاق الغاب.  
 ـ إدارة العمل الدعوي والإعلامي. 
 شكل أنصار الشريعة لجنة دعوية إعلامية تهتم بدعوة الناس وتعليمهم وتثقيفهم،  من خلال تفعيل دور المسجد في عملية توجيه المسلمين نحو معرفة الإسلام  ومقاصده، ومن خلال فتح المكاتب الدعوية الإعلامية التي تعني بتوزيع النشرات  الثقافية الدعوية، وتوزيع المواد الإعلامية الموضحة للتوحيد و حقيقة  الصراع الدائر بين التوحيد والشرك، والإيمان والكفر، عبر الوسائل الحديثة و  البلوتوث و توزيع الذواكر، و السيديهات، والدي في دي، ومن خلال تفعيل  المهرجانات، وعرض البروجوكترات وغيرها من الوسائل الدعوية والإعلامية  القديمة والحديثة.
 ـ إدارة العمل الحسبوي ( الحسبة ـ الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر)
 أدار أنصار الشريعة عمل الحسبة بدءً بالتدرج، وتقديم الأوليات في فقه  الإنكار، و دعوة الناس إلى التوحيد، وإقامة الصلاة وبقية شعائر الدين، ومن  ثم مساعدة الناس على إقامة الصلاة بحراسة محلاتهم وتشجيعهم على إغلاق  المحلات، ومن لم يستجب فإنه يتم التعامل معه بإجراءات معينة كتعهدات  والتزامات تجعله يقتنع بإغلاق المحلات وقت الصلاة، ولله الحمد استجاب الناس  وأغلقوا محلاتهم، ومن ينظر إلى الناس وهم قد تركوا أعمالهم متوجهين إلى  المساجد جماعات و فرادى صغاراً و كباراً يتذكر حياة المسلمين في الرعيل  الأول كيف كانوا  وكيف لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله، والشيء بالشيء  يذكر جاء أحد الآباء من مكان بعيد يبحث عن ابنه النافر مع المجاهدين في  سبيل الله، وبينما هو يبحث عن ابنه ليرجعه، رأى مواقف إسلامية متعددة  أوقفته مع نفسه ودخل معها في صراع، بينما هو يصارع نفسه إذ يرى توجه الناس  بأعداد كبيرة إلى شرطة وقار المشتكي و المشتكى منه، يراهم وقد حلت مشاكلهم،  و في دقائق معدودة، ثم يرى فجأة محلات تغلق، و بدأ الناس يختفون من  الشوارع شيئا فشيئا كل هذا بعد سماعهم للأذان، وفي هذه اللحظة التي تصارعه  نفسه، وجد نفسه الوحيد المنتظر بين الشرطة والمسجد، حينها شعر أنه في عصر  غير هذا العصر بل كل ما يراه كان سمع عنه في عصر الصحابة، فعندها توجه مع  حركة 
 الناس لأقرب مسجد، ثم قال: لأحد عناصر أنصار الشريعة بعد أن انبهر بما رأى،  إن ابني ما دام معكم لن يضيع فقط سأسلم عليه، وبالنسبة لأمه سأذهب إليها و  أقنعها، هكذا نطق الأب بعد عصف ذهني لما رأى من نماذج جميلة تظهر صورة  الإسلام الحقيقية المغيبة طيلة سنين، في ظل الحكم العلماني الغربي، أو  الحكم الشرقي، التي فرضت على بلاد المسلمين، وحق لنا أن نبكي على تلك  الأيام الجميلة, التي لا سلطان لأحد إلا سلطان الله، أيام العزة التي  قضيناها تحت حكم الله وسلطانه.
 و من الأعمال التي أوكلت للحسبة توعية الناس وتحذيرهم من المنكرات،  ومساعدتهم على التخلص منها، وإيجاد البدائل الإسلامية، وخاصة في الأفراح،  ولقد فرح الناس  كثيرا بدور الحسبة وتأدية دورها في إنقاذ الناس من الكفر،  والشرك، والمحرمات، وتوجيهم نحو الإيمان، والتوحيد، والحلال.
 ـ إدارة وتوجيه التربية والتعليم: 
 شكل أنصار الشريعة لجنة تهتم بتوجيه التربية والتعليم، من خلال وضع شروط  تضبط المرحلة التعليمية، وأهم هذه الشروط، أن يكون التعليم لا يخالف مبادئ  الشريعة الإسلامية، وأن يكون المدرس الأنسب كفاءة وعلماً، و مزاولاً لعمله،  وكما أن أنصار الشريعة أشرفوا على التعليم فهم كذلك شاركوا في التعليم، من  خلال تأهيل المدرسين، وتوجيه الطلاب، وتوفير أماكن التعليم، والإشراف على  توزيع الحقائب والأوراق القرطاسية للطلاب، وفتح مركز للتعليم النسوي بما  يسمى محو الأمية خاص بالنساء، والذي يدار بطاقم نسوي متكامل، وكذلك فعلت  اللجنة بالتنسيق مع اللجنة الدعوية التعليم في المساجد، من خلال فتح حلقات  لتعليم القرآن والتوحيد، و هذه كانت هي المرحلة التعليمية الأولى التي يقوم  بها أنصار الشريعة في ظل ظروفهم الغير مستقرة، وكانت المرحلة القادمة  لأنصار الشريعة فتح التعليم الخاص بشكل أوسع وبالمجان، عبر فتح المراكز،  والمعاهد, والدورات العلمية، والإدارية، والمهنية، والطبية، وغيرها، ولكن  كما تلاحظون من تتابع الحملات الشرسة واستمرارها بشكل أوسع من ذي قبل فكانت  سببا عائقا عن تنفيذ كثير من البرامج والنظم التعليمية، و ما صنيعهم هذا  الوحشي إلا حتى لا يتكرر هذا النموذج الإسلامي الرائع في الحكم، والإدارة،  والتعليم. 
 ـ إدارة شؤون الناس وخدماتهم: 
 شكل أنصار الشريعة اللجنة الاجتماعية، وهي تهتم بالدرجة الأولى بشؤون  الناس، وإدارة أسواقهم، وتوفير خدماتهم بالمجان، وشمل عمل اللجنة عدة أعمال  منها توزيع المساعدات الغذائية، ولأول مرة بالنسبة لليمن تصل المساعدات  لمستحقيها بالكامل في ظل حكم أنصار الشريعة، وتتفرع من اللجنة الاجتماعية  عدة لجان مكونة من مسؤول وأعضاء، وأغلب أعضاء اللجان من عوام الناس، من ذوي  الخبرات السابقة المتخصصين في أعمالهم، حيث يتم الاستفادة منهم وتفعيلهم  فيما يجيدونه ويحسنونه .وهذه اللجان المتفرعة من اللجنة الاجتماعية هي:  ـ  لجنة المياه ـ وتهتم بمتابعة مشاريع المياه، وتقوم بتوفير الماء وإيصاله  إلى بيوت المسلمين، من خلال تفعيل مؤسسة مشاريع المياه، وإصلاح الآبار  وتشغيلها، و تشجيع وتحفيز العاملين لأداء عملهم، وحل مشاكل المياه أولا  بأول، وأثناء توقف مشاريع المياه وخروجها عن الخدمة، يتم إيجاد البدائل  للأهالي، و من البدائل في بداية الأمر إيجاد خزانات الماء وتوزيعها على  الأحياء السكنية، ومن ثم ملئها بالماء وباستمرار حتى يتم 
 إصلاح الخلل، والشيء بالشيء يذكر، و هذه المرة حول العدو وخزانات مياه  الشرب، حيث فقد العدو العقل الإنساني، وبدأ  يظهر بعقل وأخلاق غير البشر  فحاول طيرانه في عدة طلعات جوية، ـ ويبدو عليه أنه طيران سعودي ـ تسميم  خزانات المياه الكبرى الواقعة فوق جبل خنفر في مدينة وقار، وهذه الخزانات  عبرها يتم تصريف المياه إلى عدة مناطق، في زنجبار ووقار و باتيس وغيرها،  وفي إحدى غارات العدو الجوية تم تسميم خزان الماء، عبر إطلاق صاروخ يحمل  مادة سامة، ولله الحمد فالحافظ الله، تم التنبه لهذه المادة وتحذير الأهالي  منها، و التخلص من كمية الماء المسمم عن طريق معاونة بعض الخبراء العاملين  في اللجنة، وتم تنظيف الخزان وإعادته للخدمة ووضع عليه حواجز يحفظه من  تدمير القصف أو التسميم. و ما من مشكلة يستحدثها العدو في تعطيل وعرقلة  خدمات الناس، وإلا بفضل الله يوفق المجاهدين للتخلص منها، فمن المشاكل مثلا  كان يرسل العدو من يخلط مياه المجاري بشبكة مياه الشرب؛ مما تسبب بموت  أطفال المسلمين وانتشار الأمراض، وآخر ما ارتكبه العدو مما يدل على أن هذا  العدو لا يعرف أخلاق الحرب مع عوام المسلمين فكيف بالمجاهدين، ولا يلتزم  بمبادئ الإسلام، قيامه في حملته الأخيرة بضرب الأسلاك الكهربائية وتعطيلها،  وهي التي عبرها يتم تشغيل مولدات المياه، وقد حاولت اللجنة المتخصصة  بمتابعة هذا العطل وإصلاحه، حتى أن عوام المسلمين ذهبوا وخاطروا بأنفسهم  لإصلاحه من جهة العدو، إلا أن العدو منعهم ورفض، ويسر الله بعد ذلك  إيجاد  مولدات تقوم بتشغيل بعض الآبار لتغطي حاجات الناس من الماء وتفي بالغرض.
 ـ لجنة إدارة و متابعة توصيل الكهرباء، ومتابعة إصلاح العطل، وذلك من خلال  متابعة المؤسسة الكهربائية، وتشجيع طاقمها على العمل وتحفيزهم، و التغلب  على مكر العدو و أوامره بإطفاء التيار المتكرر بأسلوب أو بآخر، مما أدى إلى  استمرار التيار في أغلب الأوقات، وقد وفق الله أنصار الشريعة مد أسلاك  الكهرباء  وتوصيل المحولات الكهربائية، إلى أماكن لا تعرف أرضها الكهرباء  العامة منذ أن خلقها الله حتى أوصلها لهم أنصار الشريعة بتوفيق الله، وهذا  سيبقى حاضراً في أذهان أجيالهم يتداو لونها جيلاً بعد جيل، و سيتحدث الجميع  منهم عن حكم الشريعة، التي في ظلها عرفوا النورين، نور القلوب، ونور  البلاد، وأزالوا  الظلامين  ظلام  الجاهلية، وظلام الليل، وهذا عز يفتخر به  كل سني منتمي إلى الشريعة، و كانت هناك برنامج لإيجاد مشاريع مستقبلية  لاستمرار بقاء الكهرباء، وتشغيلها بصفة دائمة وبدون انقطاع، وكان سيتم عبر  استخدام مولدات كبرى، كانت توجد في مؤسسة الكهرباء في وقار، و قد تم البدء  بهذا المشروع و لكن بشكل بسيط وهذا المشروع كان لا يكلف إلا استمرار توفير  الديزل، وصيانة بعض المولدات القديمة، وإعطاء حوافز ورواتب لبعض العمال،  فإن لم يساعد الوقت على تحقيقه؛ لكنه يبقى أنه من المشاريع الذي كان أنصار  الشريعة يسعون إلى تحقيقه بالكامل، إذا ما استقروا ولم يشغلهم شاغل الحملات  الصليبية الشرسة.
 ـ إدارة البلدية والمجاري أعدت لجنة متخصصة لإدارة النظافة(البلدية)،  وتصريف مياه المجاري،(الصرف الصحي) حيث كانت تقوم اللجنة بالإشراف على  تنظيف المدينة التنظيف الغير مسبوق، أو معهود إبان حكم نظام علي صالح  بشهادة الجميع من العدو قبل الصديق، ويرجع الفضل والتوفيق لله وحده وقد كان  لهذه اللجنة سببا في التخلص من أمراض كانت منتشرة بسبب الكثبان المتراكمة  من المخلفات، و القاذورات التي يصل عمرها إلى سنتين وبعضها أ كثر من ذلك  وبالأخص في مدينة وقار، فهذه الكميات المتراكمة من النفايات أصبحت مأوى  للكلاب والجرذان وللحشرات الضارة، ولكن في ظل وجود الحكم بالشريعة لم يعد  لهذه النفايات والكلاب بقاء وخاصة في عزان . ومما يذكر في هذا المقام، أن  أحد سكان مدينة وقار كان مغترباً في بريطانيا، فلما سمع عن الأمور المتغيرة  في المدينة حتى في النظافة وتصريف المجاري لم يصدق، فقرر أن يأتي ليتأكد  بنفسه، فلما وصل ما كاد أن يصدق لما يراه من مدينة آمنة نظيفة، يمتثل الناس  فيها أمام حكم الله، 
 القوي والضعيف فيها سواء، وكان من ذي قبل عكس ما يرى، وبدأ يعبر عن مشاعره،  بالحديث مع الشباب المجاهدين عن هذا الشعور، الذي لم يتوقعه أو من الصعب  وقوعه في هذا الزمن فهذه هي درجة اليأس الذي أوصل النظام أبناء المسلمين  إليها ولكن سرعان ما يزول اليأس ويتبدد ويحل محله الفأل الحسن في ظل الحكم  بالشريعة (مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّهُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ  بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (97) ـ سورة سورة النحل ـ
 ـ إدارة أسواق الناس وترتيبها.
 شكلت أنصار الشريعة لجنة لإدارة أسواق الناس،وشؤونهم، ومتطلباتهم، وتنظيم  حركة السير، وترتيب سيارات الأجرة، كل هذا بالمجان، مع وضع الضرائب التي  فرضت من الحكومة السابقة على التجار ، فالأصل في شريعتنا الإسلامية أن  الضرائب محرمة، ولا ينتقل من هذا الأصل إلا بفتوى خاصة تقدر بقدرها عند  الضرورة، وللقارئ أن يزور الأماكن التي سيطر عليها أنصار الشريعة، ويسأل  الناس كيف عاشوا مع أنصار الشريعة؟ وكيف حالهم من قبل وجود أنصار الشريعة؟  وبعد خروجهم؟ وسيعلم الجواب، ويدرك الفرق، فعموما عرف الناس في الأماكن  التي تحكم بشرع الله، أن الشريعة جاءت لتحقيق مصالحهم، ومعايشة همومهم، مما  عمق لدى أ كثرهم الإيمان بالشريعة أ كثر وأقوى، وفهمها الفهم الصحيح الذي  غاب عن كثير من المسلمين، بسبب عدم مزاولة الحكم بالشريعة، وإرجاء وتأخير  العمل بها، ولقد كانت المحلات التجارية وحتى المتاجر الصغيرة قبل مجيء  أنصار الشريعة تتعرض للنهب والابتزاز من قبل آ كلي المال، الحرام و  البلاطجة، مرة باسم الضرائب، ومرة باسم النظافة، ومرة باسم المجلس المحلي،  ومرة باسم الترتيب المزعوم، ومرة تحت قوة السلاح، كل هذا تحت مرأى ومسمع  ورعاية من الحكومة وقد يكون باسمها ومن جنودها، وهناك كثير من قصص الابتزاز  والنهب الذي يرويها أصحاب المحلات التجارية لأنصار الشريعة، ولقد اختفت   كل مظاهر السلب والنهب في ظل الحكم بالشريعة التي كفلت للناس حقوقهم،  وحافظة على أنفسهم وأموالهم. ومن الأعمال التي قامت بها اللجنة متابعة  البضائع المنتهية و التي  كثرة في الأسواق اليمنية، وقد كان أنصار الشريعة  كثيراً ما يفكرون ويطمحون في كيفية إيجاد فرص عمل لسكان وقار، ومساعدتهم في  تسهيل وانتشار الزراعة، وكيفية الرقي بالأيدي العاملة منهم وتطويرها،  لإيجاد فرص عمل لها في مصنعي الاسمنت والقطن، وكيفية المساهمة في إيصال  الثروة السمكية إلى بيوت الناس بسعر أرخص مما هو عليه ومناسب لظروف الناس  المعيشية، بل بدأ الترتيب لبعض هذه المشاريع، مع ثقتنا بالله أنه سيعيننا  على ذلك، حيث تم دراسة مشروع يتم الاستفادة منه في تصريف قنوات الماء  للمزارع من باتيس إلى زنجبار، ومشروع آخر تم دراسته وخلاصته مساعدة  المزارعين عبر قرض غير ربوي يوزع على المزارعين، لمساعدتهم في زراعة  المساحات الكبيرة من الأراضي المعطلة التي إذا ما تم الاعتناء بها فإنه  سيستفيد من منتجاتها الزراعية أغلبية سكان أبين وشبوة وعدن، و ولو نجح هذا  المشروع فسيستفيد منه أيضاً أصحاب المزارع الجاهزة التي تقدر فوق عشرة ألف  مزرعة، ناهيك عن المساحات الكبيرة الزراعية الغير مستغلة وفي مكان مهيأ  للزراعة ويقع على مائيين جارين بين وادي بنا ووادي حسان، ويسمى بدلتا،  عموماً هذه مشاريع أنصار الشريعة أمن وأمان، واقتصاد، وبناء البنية  التحتية، كل هذا في ظل حكم الشريعة، وهذا ما يخيف الغرب وإسرائيل،  فمن أجل  ذا وذاك سلطت أمريكا الدول الخليجية، والحكومة اليمنية، والأحزاب للقضاء  على أنصار الشريعة، وللأسف ويتقدمهم في ذلك بعض الأحزاب  المحسوبة على  الإسلام، فالغرب لا يريدون هذا الرخاء للمسلمين، وأن يكون بأيديهم ، وإنما  يريدون أن يعودوا و يعيشوا  المسلمين على المعونات الخارجية ليضمنوا ا  تمرير مخططاتهم في المنطقة وعلى حسب الاستجابة تقدر المعونات، ولتعلم أخي  القارئ أن سبب سوء التغذية في بلد أغلب أراضية صالحة للزراعة، وواقعة فوق  بحيرة من المياه الجوفية الصالحة للشرب والسقاية ما هو إلا بسبب هؤلاء  الصليبيين ومن ساندهم من العملاء في الداخل والخارج، وإن مما كان سيسعى له  أنصار الشريعة، في ضمن المشاريع المستقبلية استغلال بعض الثروة المعدنية،  الاستغلال الجيد وخاصة الذهب، وتوزيعها التوزيع الصحيح، لمستحقيها ولكن  تبقى هذه المشاريع في الأذهان وستخرج إلى العيان كلما تعاضد الناس مع  المجاهدين وتلاحموا معهم، و بإذن الله إذا خرج الناس ونادوا وبقوة برجوع  الشريعة، وثبتوا على ذلك وضحوا، حينها ستخرج هذه المشاريع الأولية للوجود  ومن ثم ستلحق بقية المشاريع .
 ـ لجنة توزيع المواد الغذائية:
 لقد قامت هذه اللجنة المشكلة من أهالي المنطقة، بتولي مهام جمع المعونات  والمواد الغذائية، وتوزيعها على جميع أهالي وقار وشقرة و ما جاورها، وقد  شارك أنصار الشريعة كغيرهم من الجمعيات الإغاثية في هذا الجانب ومن أموالهم  الخاصة، حيث قاموا بشراء كميات كبيرة من المواد الغذائية، وتولوا توزيعها  على الأهالي والنازحين، بل وأقاموا مشروع إفطار الصائم، وهم أهل غربة  وبعيدين من بلادهم، وفي العادة أن الغريب هو الذي يُقدم له الإفطار لا أن  يُقدمه لغيره، ومع كل هذه الغربة، وشدة الحرب، فإذا بأنصار الشريعة يقيموا  مشروع إفطار الصائم، ولأهل البلد، في موقف رهيب يأسر القلوب, وتدمع منه  العيون. 
 ولقد استفاد أهالي وقار والنازحين إليها كثيرا من المشاريع الخيرية،  والخدمات المجانية، التي قدمها أنصار الشريعة و تقدر بأكثر من ثلاثة مليون  دولار، والباقي على حساب الجمعيات الإغاثية، كجمعية الصليب الأحمر مع  مراقبتنا الشديدة لهم، ولا يتولى توزيعها إلا الخيريين المؤتمنين من أهل  المنطقة، مع سعينا السعي الحثيث الجاد لإيجاد بدائل، لكي يتسنى لأهالي وقار  الاستغناء عن مثل هذه الجمعيات، التي قد يشتبه أمرها، وكان من البدائل  تفعيل دور الزكاة حيث كان هناك السعي لفتح مكتب خاص بجمع  وتوزيع الزكاة  والصدقات ويكون بمثابة بيت المال ولكن لم يسعف الوقت في تطبيقه التطبيق  الأمثل واسع النطاق. 
 وقد يتساءل البعض عن العلاجات والأدوية التي قدمت للأهالي، فأما بالنسبة  لذلك، فقد تم السماح والمتابعة لأطباء بلا حدود وبعض الجمعيات الاغاثية  تغطية ذلك، ولا سيما في مدينة وقار لأن المستشفى تعرض لقصف مدمر،  مع  مساعدة بعض الحالات للعلاج على حساب أنصار الشريعة في المستشفيات الخارجية،  وبعض الحالات عند كوادرها الطبية. 
 وهناك أمور نحتفظ بها وهي تخص مجال الإدارات الداخلية الخاصة بأمور  المجاهدين في إدارة الحرب ومتطلباته من الأعمال الشرعية والعسكرية والطبية  والأمنية و المشتروات والتغذية والصيانة وجمع الغنائم وتصريفها و قد استفاد  المجاهدون من هذه المرحلة قيادات وأفراد الشيء الكثير، وسيحتفظ بتجربة  وفوائد هذه المرحلة مع سلبياتها وإيجابيتها للأجيال القادمة, والحقيقة أن  المشاهد للمجاهدين وهم يديرون أعمالهم الحربية ومتطلباتها الأخرى من  التغذية ومعالجة الجرحى وغيرها من الدعم اللوجستي  يشاهدهم وكأنهم خلية نحل  إلا أنهم يعملون على الدوام ليلا ونهارا، بلا كلل ولا ملل. 
 سادساَ: بناء الفرد المجاهد علمياً، وإيمانياً، وعقدياً، و تربوياً، وعسكرياً: 
 فالاعتناء بالفرد المجاهد من جميع النواحي أثناء هذه المرحلة يعد مكسباً و  ثمرة من ثمار السيطرة، فقد تم استغلال أماكن الرباط والمواقع القتالية في  بناء الفرد المجاهد عن طريق إلقاء الدروس الشرعية، والدورات العلمية،  والتربوية، والعسكرية، بل وعايش المجاهد معاني العقيدة ميدانياً،  كالتوكل  على الله واليقين به، وحقيقة الإيمان بأسمائه وصفاته،  كالقوي والناصر و  الحافظ وغيرها، حيث تتجلى معاني هذه الصفات عندما يعايشها المجاهد في جميع  أموره القتالية، وكم من معركة حسمها المجاهدون بالتوكل على الله، ثم بما  معهم من كلاشنات، بينما العدو يحضرها بجميع ما يمتلك من سلاح، حتى الطيران،  إن دل هذا فيدل على أهمية الإعداد الإيماني وضرورة الاعتناء بأعمال  القلوب،من إخلاص العمل لله وحده، والتوكل عليه، والالتجاء إليه، وغيرها،  وهناك قصص كثيرة تدل على أهمية هذا الإعداد، وهنا تكمن سر قوة الشباب  المجاهدين، التي حطمت بقوة الله الإدارة العسكرية الأمريكية في هذه الحرب،  فكلما ارتفع الإيمان لدى المجاهد كلما أ كثر من الانغماس و الاقتحام  والالتفاف على العدو، وأثخن فيه من ناحية تكثيف المناوشات، ولو على أ كثر  من يوم، بينما العدو لا يقاوم أ كثر من ساعتين إما يهرب ويترك موقعه، أو  يغير نوبته، أو يستنفر جميع طاقاته وقواه، حتى يستنفر الطيران الأمريكي  والسعودي و البارجة من الأروبية والأمريكية من البحر، رامياً بجميع أسلحته  المتنوعة، هذه هي المعادلة الرياضية التي يحفظها المجاهدون( ارتفاع منسوب  الإيمان= زيادة الضربات على العدو) . ولم أ كن مبالغاً إذا قلت أن بعض  مناوشات المجاهدين تكون بالألعاب النارية، وبالحجارة، وبعض الأحيان يكون  المناوش فرداً من المجاهدين وإذا بالعدو يستنفر جميع أفراده، ومن كل  المواقع حتى يصل بهم الحال أن يرمي بعضهم بعضا، بل وتقع بينهم اشتباكات  لساعات طويلة وخاصة في الأيام الأخيرة، بسبب الخوف والارتباك الذي قذفه  الله في قلوبهم صدق رسول ـ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ حيث قال: (نصرت  بالرعب مسيرة شهر) ـ متفق عليه ـ فالفرد من المجاهدين لا يصل إلى هذه  المرحلة من الشجاعة و الإقدام إلا بعد أن يبني نفسه ويربيها ويعدها الإعداد  الإيماني ولا بد أن تكون التربية من الواقع، وتكون شاملة،  كما تربى أصحاب  النبي ـ صلى الله عليه ـ في بدر وأحد والأحزاب وفي المسجد، تربية ذات  شمولية، ودون قصر ها على جانب دون جانب؛ بل تعلموا العلم والعمل سيان وعليه  تربوا وربوا، وعندها لا يحلو للمجاهد في المواقع القتالية إلا أن ينام على  أنغام أصوات الدبابات والراجمات والرشاشات، فإن فقدها فإنه لا يهنأ له  نوم، وسيظل يناوش ويشاغل العدو حتى يسمعه أنغام النوم.
  ومن المكاسب والثمار التي تحسب لأنصار الشريعة أن الله اتخذ منهم شهداء  قال تعالى: (إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ  مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الْأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاس وَلِيَعْلَمَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لَا  يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ (140) ـ سورة آل عمران ـ  و أحيا  الله بدماء  الشهداء عشرات المقاتلين، قال تعالى: (وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ  قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  يُرْزَقُونَ (169) سورة ـ آل عمران ـ
  وتزايد عدد المقاتلين من أقارب الشهداء فهم أحياء ودعاة ولو قتلوا، فلا  عجب حينئذ أن يكون عدد الفاتحين لزنجبار لا يتجاوز المائة وعشرين فرد، وعدد  المنسحبين من المعركة أو حضرها في أبين أضعاف هذا العدد بالعشرات، فكما أن  المعركة قدمت الشهداء ولا يتجاوز شهداءنا الخمس مائة بل أقل من ذلك إلا أن  الله عوض الحركة الجهادية بدل الواحد العشرات، و برتبة قيادات، وبعدد أ  كثر من ذي قبل، (ذلك ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (21) ـ سورة الحديد ـ
 سابعاً: الخبرة العسكرية:
 من المكاسب والثمار التي حققها أنصار الشريعة بناء الكادر العسكري  الميداني، ذو الفنون والخبرات الواسعة المتخصصة، خاض المجاهدون من أنصار  الشريعة حرب شرسة طويلة المدى، وعلى عام وخمسة وعشرين يوما، وبدون انقطاع،  حرب ليست مع عدو واحد، وإنما مع عدة أعداء متعددي الخبرات، والجنسيات،  والديانات ،والتوجهات، فعلى قدر تنوع خبرات العدو العسكرية بقدر ما استفاد  المجاهدون من العملية القتالية، واجه المجاهدون جميع تخصصات العدو البرية،  والبحرية، والجوية، وأساليبهم التجسسية، ومن خلال المواجهة استفاد  المجاهدون في تطوير قدراتهم ومهاراتهم القتالية، وثقافاتهم العسكرية في  المواجهات، والاقتحامات، والتفنن في استخدام العبوات، والمتفجرات  والمفخخات، ووسائل تفجيرها وكيفية السيطرة وحسم المعركة، وبأساليب متعددة،  إنها خبره تضاف إلى رصيد قوة المجاهدين، هذه الخبرة التي لا يحصل عليها  الأكاديمي في الكلية العسكرية إلا بعد أربع سنوات أو ست سنوات على حسب  التخصص، والفضل في ذلك لله وحده فأغلب أفراد المجاهدين حصلوا على هذه  الخبرة في سنة، وفي جميع التخصصات، تجد أن المجاهدين يتقنون أ كثر من تخصص  في العلوم العسكرية، صحيح أن بعض المجاهدين قد أ كملوا دورات عسكرية متقدمة  قبل السيطرة إلا أن هذه الحرب أفادتهم ونمَّت من قدراتهم، ولا سيما في  الأمور العسكرية العملية، عموما استفاد المجاهدون في كيفية إدارة عملية  الاقتحامات والإغارة والكمائن وإدارة حرب العصابات والالتفافات المتكررة،  والتمرس على تشييد التحصينات و المتارس وحفر الأنفاق والخنادق، وفي ظل هذه  الحرب النظامية الواسعة أتقن المجاهدون الاستعمال الجيد، للأسلحة المتنوعة  المغنومة من العدو، حيث أتقنوا من سلاح العدو استخدام الدبابات، والمدافع  الثقيلة، وراجمة الصواريخ كاتيوشا، و الرشاشات الثقيلة، والخفيفة، كالثلاثة  والعشرين والأربعة عشر وغيرها من المعدلات، وتعلموا كيف يصدون السرب  المتواصل من الطيران الكثيف، وكيفية التمويه عليه وصده ، والتخلص منه،  والفضل في ذلك لله، و خاض المجاهدون الحرب بأسلوبين، أسلوب حرب العصابات،  وبجميع أنواعه حرب العصابات حرب الصحراء والمدن والجبال والغابات(الأشجار  الكثيفة)، وأسلوب الحرب النظامية، وهذا الأسلوب الأخير لأول مرة يخوضه  المجاهدون ضد جحافل العدو العلماني حكومة ومعارضة، وبإدارة الأمريكان  والغرب، بل ومشاركتهم برا وجوا وبحرا  وبتمويل الحكومة السعودية،  ومساندة  مرتزقي اللجان و الصحوات وللأسف في مقدمة هؤلاء حزب التجمع اليمني للإصلاح،  وبعض أدعياء السلفية،  كل هؤلاء خاضوا الحرب ضد أنصار الشريعة، فصد أنصار  الشريعة لهؤلاء أ كسبتهم خبرة عسكرية واسعة، كان قديما من أراد أن يتعلم من  أهل السنة العلوم العسكرية لابد أن يسافر إلى أفغانستان أو العراق ليتدرب  عند إخوانه المجاهدين، أما اليوم فأبين دربت وعلمت وما زالت تدرب وتُعلم  الكثير من الملتحقين الجدد من أبناء المسلمين، أبناء أهل السنة والجماعة،  تعلم الكثير منهم في ظل المواجهات المستمرة، الكثير من فنون الحرب، وفي  أشهر معدودة، مما جعل الأمريكان عاجزون عن تفسير سر القوة التي يتمتع بها  المجاهدون، وعن سبب السر في  كسر المجاهدين لحملاتهم المتتالية عدة مرات من  جهة دوفس ، مما اضطر الأمريكان إلى حضور المعركة، والمشاركة فيها، وفيها  اهزموا،وقتلوا وجرحوا، ومنها فروا، فلجئوا بعد ذلك إلى توسيع العمليات  بالمقاتل اليمني عسكر و صحوات ومن جهة لودر، و الحرور، وساكن وعيس، و  الروة، و باتيس، والعرقوب، والوضيع، إضافة لإعادة الهجوم المكث من جهة  الكود، وزنجبار، و باجدار و نقطة حسان، ومن جهة البحر، و تتزامن هذه  الهجمات مع سبق حملات إعلامية جماعية تشويهية مسعورة على أنصار الشريعة،  والصفة الجامعة لهذه القنوات الكذب و البهتان و التضليل، والتخذيل،  والإرجاف، وللأسف تتقدم هذه الحملات قناة سهيل و بعض خطباء المساجد، والفضل  لله أن مع كل هذه القوة العسكرية والهالة الإعلامية ما استطاعوا السيطرة  على أماكن أنصار الشريعة، حتى خرج منها أنصار الشريعة في ظل انسحاب تكتيكي ،  فاجأ الجميع، وبه صدموا، ولم يفق العدو من صدمته إلا بعد أيام، وفي بعض  المناطق ما زال العدو في غيبوبة لم يفق من صدمته، وما زال الانسحاب عند  العدو يحمل الكثير من الغموض والاستفسارات والتساؤلات، عموما هي قوة الله  (وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى) وقال تعالى (إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى  الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي  فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ  وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ (12) ـ سورة الأنفال ـ 
 ومن المكاسب والثمار التي جناها المجاهدون، من خوض هذه الحرب طويلة المدى  أنهم أصبحوا قوة حقيقية خفية، ومن الصعب على الأمريكان معرفتهم، وهذا ما  يخاف منه الأمريكان، فلقد حرص الأمريكان على فتح ملفات لمتابعة ومعرفة كل  من تدرب في أفغانستان أو العراق أو شارك في أي جبهة، ثم إذا رجع إلى بلده  فهو تحت المتابعة و يتعرض للمحاسبة أو التعذيب أو السجن أو على أقل القليل  يكون تحت المراقبة حتى يردوه عن دينه ويدخلوه في ملتهم إن استطاعوا،قال:  تعالى (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِرُسُلِهِمْ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكُمْ مِنْ  أَرْضِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ  رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ (13)) ـ سورة إبراهيمـ  كل هذا خوفا  من انتشار الثقافة العسكرية في أوساط أهل السنة، ثم تتحول إلى قوة كبيرة  تحكم بالشريعة، وتحرر فلسطين، وتطرد المحتل، وتهدد مصالح الغرب، فخوض الحرب  بهذا الحجم والسرية فوتت الفرصة على الاستخبارات الأمريكية معرفة  المقاتلين الجدد، ذو الخبرات المتخصصة، و أكسبت المشاركين الخبرة العسكرية   وبفضل الله أن الأغلب من المجاهدين شارك ورابط وقاتل، من أمير التنظيم إلى  أصغر جندي في التنظيم، فالمكتسبون للخبرة العسكرية الواسعة والمهارات  القتالية المتعدد أعداد كبيرة، وستلعب بإذن الله في الأيام القريبة  بالأوراق الأمريكية، وهناك عدد كبير تلاحظ فيهم التطور في فهم الاستراجية  العسكرية، وكيفية رسم الخطط المناسبة لتضاريس المنطقة، والتمرس على استخدام  التكتيك في تنفيذ الخطة على الأرض، بل وجمعوا بين الخبرة القديمة والحديثة  في ظل مستجدات التقدم العلمي، وهذه الخبرة بإذن الله ستجعل هذا الجيش  السني المحافظ على قوته قادرا على مقاتلة اليهود، وإنقاذ الأقصى من الهدم  وتخليصه من الأسر وتخليص العفيفات من نساء فلسطين، إذا ما خلى وصفى له  الطريق، من العملاء، والمنافقين، و عسكر الدول العلمانية، و من وقف معهم،  فهي التي تعرقل حركة المجاهدين في مواجهة المحتل الصليبي والصهيوني فعن ابن  عباس قال قال: (رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج من عدن أبين اثنا عشر  ألفا ينصرون الله ورسوله هم خير من بيني وبينهم)  ـ رواه أحمد والطبراني و  أبو يعلى ـ
 وفي ظل هذه المواجهات الشرسة، التي لا توجد لها مقارنة تذكر، ولا واحد  بالمائة بين عدد وعتاد المجاهدين، مقابل عدد وعتاد وعُدد العدو، وفي ظل هذه  المفارقة العجيبة!!! يشعر المجاهد بمعية الله، وحفظه، ورعايته، نعم زحف  العدو بجميع آلياته، و مدرعاته، ومدافعه، وراجماته، ورشاشاته، وأعداده  الغفيرة، يساندهم الطيران الداخلي والخارجي، والراجمات من البحر؛ ولكن بفضل  الله كانت أغلب الانتصارات لصالح المجاهدين، إن دل هذا على شيء فإنما يدل  على معية الله، وتأييده ونصرته وحفظه للمجاهدين، ناهيك عن الكرامات  المتكررة المؤنسة للمجاهدين، وكانت الكرامات بمثابة الجرعة التي تثبت  المجاهدين، وتقوي من عزمهم،  وكانت تخيف العدو، وسبباً في هزيمته، فالفرد  من المجاهدين بعقيدته وإيمانه بالله، يعدل سرية من سرايا العدو؛ بل قد يقف  أمام عدة سرايا، ولست مبالغا في ذلك، ففي معارك دوفس يصل عدد المجاهدين إلى  سبعة أفراد وبعض الأحيان خمسة عشر فردا أمام أ كثر من خمسة ألوية، ويصل  عدد المجاهدين بعض الأحيان في بعض المواقع المحاصرة للواء إلى ثلاثين أو  أقل، هذا واستطلاع العدو قد  يرصد ذلك، ولكنهم عندما يهجمون على مواقع  المجاهدين يتفاجئون ويرون أعداد كبيرة غير ما توقعوا،(000هَذَا  يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ  مُسَوِّمِينَ (125) وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بُشْرَى لَكُمْ  وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُكُمْ بِهِ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا مِنْ عِنْدِ  اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ (126) ـ سورة آل عمران ـ
  وبمثل ذلك قد حدَّث من كان في صف العدو ثم من الله عليه بالتوبة و الرجوع  إلى صفوف المجاهدين؛ مما يجعل العدو يضرب ألف حساب إذا تقدم على الفرد من  المجاهدين بل يسمع المجاهدون، ويرون عند اشتداد الحملات تساقط حمم  القذائف  من السماء على آليات العدو، ويشاهدون انفجارها، إنها كرامات من الله يثبت  بها أولياؤه (إذ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ  فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا000) (000وَلِلَّهِ جُنُودُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ 00) ـ سورة الفتح ـ  
 وهناك كرامات عديدة حصلت للمجاهدين، ليس المقام مقام حصر ذكرها وإنما نعرج  على اثنتين منها، مرة كان أحد المجاهدين يرمي العدو في دوفس بالهاون، وفي  العادة لا يرمي الرامي إلا بعد توجيه الراصد وفي أثناء رصد الراصد قال:  للرامي توقف عن الرماية، وكانت يومها الحملة شرسة من جهة دوفس، ففجأة ويكبر  الراصد في المخابرة ويقول: للرامي أصبت الهدف، ويقول: الرامي له لم أرم،  قال: بل رميت وأصبت الدبابة والجنود المجاورين، هكذا حدثني بها الراصد  والرامي معا  قال تعالى: (فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى000) ـ  سورة الأنفال ـ 
 وهناك أشياء تحدث بها العسكر ورآها المجاهدون، وهو خروج مقاتلين من جهة  البحر، وشوهدت أعيرة نارية تخرج من جهة البحر، وتقع على حملات العدو،  بل  قد حدثني أحد وجهاء وقار أن صديقه  أخبره أنه سمع العسكر الجرحى في مستشفى  باصهيب في عدن، وقد ملئت المستشفى بجثثهم وجرحاهم، يقولون: رأينا مقاتلين  وقد خرجوا من داخل البحر، وهاجموننا، وعندما حدثت إخواني الحاضرين المعركة  بذلك وكانت في دوفس، فأخبروني أن عدة مرات يرون سبطانات سلاح العدو تتوجه  إلى البحر عكس اتجاه المجاهدين، وكأنهم يقاتلون جيش يخرج من البحر، وكلما  رأى المجاهدون ذلك كبروا وذكروا الله كثيرا، وعندما سمعوا ما حدَّث به  العدو كبروا مرة ثانية،  ومازال العدو معتقد إلى اللحظة ذلك ويتداول في  حديثه عن هجوهم المجاهدين المتكرر من جهة البحر، و برروا هزيمتهم في عملية  قطع الذنب باستخدام المجاهدين زوارق من جهة البحر، ولتعلم أخي القارئ أنه  لم يكن أي هجوم من جهة البحر وإنما (000وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ  إِلَّا هُوَ000) ـ سورة المدثرـ  ولقد سمعنا الكثير ممن وقعت لهم الكرامات ،  أو شاهدها، وبعضهم سجل شهادته قبل استشهاده فكانت هذه الكرامات بشرى  وثباتا وأنسا للمجاهدين، في وقت خذلهم القريب قبل البعيد، وقاتلهم الصاحب  قبل العدو، وثبطهم وشككهم في صحة طريقهم بعض المحسوبين على العلم الشرعي،  ودعاة الخير وخطباء المساجد، ، فكانت لهذه الكرامات وقعا على المجاهدين  وحافزا يبعث على مواصلة القتال، والاطمئنان على صحة الطريق، والثبات عليه،  ولا سيما و أن هذه الحرب لا تقارن مع قوة العدو، فتثبيت الله لأوليائه،  وتأييده لهم بالكرامات، من أسرار قوة المجاهدين التي كسرت قوة العدو، بل  وبعد انسحاب المجاهدين بالكامل ما زال العدو يعلن عن استمرار بعض  الاشتباكات، وعن وقوع قتلى في صفوفه في الحرور و با جدار، (000ولله جنود  السموات والأرض000)
 وبعد هذا العرض المختصر لبعض المكاسب والثمار التي وفق الله أنصار الشريعة  لتحقيقها،فإننا لا ندعي لأنفسنا العصمة والكمال فإن من الطبيعي أن أي عمل  بشري يعتريه من الصواب والخطأ والنقص ما يعتريه، ولا توجد أمة لا تخطأ، فعن  أنس رضي الله قال قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ : ( كل بني آدم  خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابين) رواه ابن ماجه وأبو يعلى و البيهقي وكما أن  هناك إيجابيات فهناك أيضاً سليبات، وهكذا العبادات العملية كثيراً ما يكون  فيها أخطاء، وخاصة عند أدائها وإلا  لما شرعت التوبة أو شرع سجود السهو عند   السهو في الصلاة، أو لكنا ملائكة، و يختلف الناس في تحديد الخطأ من  الصواب فهناك خطأ محض، وهناك صواب محض، فعموما أيا كان الخطأ فإننا نبرأ  إلى الله منه، ونرفضه ونستغفر الله من الخطأ، ونسعى إلى تصحيحه، فمعرفة  الخطأ أثناء العمل والتحذير منه يعد مكسبا لأنصار الشريعة، حيث اكتسبوا  خبرة لمعالجة الأخطاء، وكيفية الوقاية منها قبل الوقوع فيها، ومعالجتها بعد  الوقوع فيها، وقد يُحمَّل البعض أنصار الشريعة مسألة التسبب في نزوح وخروج  أهالي زنجبار، ويجعل هذا من الخطأ الأكبر الذي تسببه أنصار الشريعة، فيقال  لهؤلاء إن مسألة النازحين قد اهتم بها أنصار الشريعة أيما اهتمام، مع أن  الكل يتفق مع أنصار الشريعة أن اللواء 
 25 ميكا هو الذي رمى ودمر مدينة زنجبار بجميع أنواع القذائف والمتفجرات،  بطريقة وحشية ليُضطر أهلها للنزوح، هذه هي أخلاقهم الوحشية في الحرب،  بالنسبة لأنصار الشريعة فقد سيطروا اليوم الأول على المدينة بالكامل وأمدهم  بعض أهالي المنطقة بالماء والغذاء، ومن ثم بقي الهجوم على اللواء ـ وهو  خارج المدينة ـ ،فلما حاصره المجاهدون و بدؤوا يشتبكون معه من خارج  المدينة؛ لكن أبى اللواء إلا أن ينقل المعركة إلى المدينة ليفرغ غضبه فوق  أهالي المدينة، لم يرحم طفلا أو امرأة، ولم يفرق بين مقاتل، وغير مقاتل،  والنازحون شاهدون على ذلك، فالجيش اضطر الأهالي للنزوح بعد أن قتل منهم،  ودمر أسواقهم، وبالنسبة لأنصار الشريعة فقد ساعدوا الناس في خروجهم ونقلهم،  و إسعاف جرحاهم، وإنقاذهم من القصف الكثيف المتواصل، ومن ثم قام أنصار  الشريعة بمواساتهم ومعالجة جرحاهم، وتسهيل الأماكن لهم، وإيصال المواد  الغذائية وبعض المساهمات المالية إليهم، وخاصة للنازحين إلى وقار وشقرة، و  كم تمنى أنصار الشريعة رجوع النازحين ولكن هل سيدعهم هذا الجيش البربري  الوحشي يعودون ويستقرون، بعيداً عن هداياه القاتلة ولو لأيام قليلة، ومرة  حاولت الحكومة أن تضغط على أنصار الشريعة برجوع النازحين، بينما أنصار  الشريعة لم يعدوا هذا ضغطا بل فرحوا بذلك كثيرا واستقبلوهم باستقبال شعبي  حافل، و أوقفوا إطلاق النار، وأدخلوهم إلى مدينتهم التي أخرجهم جيش الحكومة  منها، ووفروا لهم الماء والغذاء، وعسكريا لا بد أن تكون خطوط الحرب الأولى  مؤمنة لا يدخلها إلا المقاتلون ومع هذا تم استقبالهم في موقف مهيب تناقلته  وسائل الإعلام، وبعد رجوع النازحين لم يصبر الجيش إلا أن يعبر عن حقده،  ونقضه لاتفاق وقف إطلاق النار، بقصف النازحين مرة أخرى، وتسببوا في  إخراجهم، إذا هنا يتبن أن الجيش هو من دمر أبين، وأخرج أهلها، والعجيب أن  البعض يغالط و يحمل أنصار الشريعة تدمير أبين و نزوح الناس، ويتناسى أو  يتجاهل أن هذا صنيع الجيش، بينما لا يتجاهل ذلك في الحصبة، وأرحب، وبني  جرموز، ونهم، فإذا كان من دمر أبين وأخرج أهلها أنصار الشريعة، فالذي دمر  الحصبة وقرى أرحب وبني جرموز ونهم و أخرج أهلها هم حزب الإصلاح، و أولاد  الأحمر، وفرقة علي محسن، لأنهم تسببوا في ذلك ،فإن كان المتسبب في نزوح  الأهالي والمدمر هو الجيش فكذلك في أبين الجيش، هذا لمن له عقل وإنصاف،مع  البون الشاسع في الهدف من القتال، فقتال أنصار الشريعة من أجل أن يكون الله  الحاكم وحده، وبينما القتال في الحصبة وغيرها من أجل الديمقراطية والدولة  المدنية، وحكومة الوفاق، فكيف جوزوا دمار المناطق من أجل الحكم الديمقراطي،  والعلماني، ويحرمون ذلك من أجل تحكيم الشريعة، وقد تقرر في شريعتنا أن حفظ  الدين، و هدم الكفر وأصنامه ، مقدم على حفظ النفس، والمال، والعقار،  ولو  أدى إلى هدم البيوت ونزوح المسلمين، كيف ونحن منها براء.
 و كثيرا ما كان يثير البعض آنذاك لماذا دخلتم أبين؟ وما مستندكم الشرعي في  ذلك؟ وكأن هناك فرق بين خروجنا على النظام العلماني ودخولنا أبين، أو أن  أبين ليست في حدود حكم العلمانيين، فحينها كنت أستغرب ممن يطالب بكتابة  المستند الشرعي!! وهل فعلا أنه سيستجيب للجهاد في أبين، إذا عرف الأدلة  لدخول أبين، أم أنه من باب  إشغال العقول، وإثارة الشغب، أو ترديد كلام  يتداول على ألسنة الكثير، ولا يدري من وراءه، في الوقت الذي يتم الاستيلاء  على الحصبة وبعض المعسكرات للنظام ومناطق في تعز ولم يطلب منهم مستند شرعي  في ذلك، عموما أيا كان السبب إلا أنه لو كُتبت الأدلة في ذلك الوقت مع أنها  واضحة لتفاجئنا بشيء آخر، ما به يستبق الحدث وترد الأدلة، فالآن المقام  مناسب إلى أن نعرج على ذكر الأدلة التي استندنا عليها في دخول أبين مع أنه  قد تم توضيح ذلك في أ كثر من إصدار نقول و بالله التوفيق: 
 أولا: الأدلة التي توجب علينا خلع الحاكم الكافر هي نفسها الأدلة التي  نستدل بها على دخول أبين، فأبين محافظة تتبع النظام العلماني، التي فرض  فيها حكمه الجاهلي واستبداده الكفري البواح، وقد اتفقت الأمة على وجوب قتال  الحاكم الكافر ومن وقف معه، والذي يمثَّل الحاكم اليوم ويذود عنه جيشه  وشرط النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لقتال الحاكم والخروج عليه وعلى أنصاره   كما في الحديث الصحيح: "أن تروا كفرًا بواحًا عندكم من الله فيه برهان"
 فالحاكم العلماني سواء كان مركزه وقوته في العاصمة، أو في المحافظة، مشروعٌ  قتاله لمناطاتٍ عدةٍ كلٌّ منها كافٍ في وجوب قتاله ومن قاتل معه أو وقف  إلى جانبه،: فمنها كفره، والكفر من حيث هو موجب للقتال، لقوله عز وجل: (يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ  الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ (123)) ـ سورة التوية ـ  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في  الصحيحين: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول  الله000" و عند أحمد في المسند بسند حسن : "بعثت بالسيف بين يدي الساعة حتى  يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له"، وعند مسلم من حديث سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه:  "امضوا في سبيل الله قاتلوا من كفر بالله". و نقل الإمام النووي في شرحه  لصحيح مسلم عن القاضي عياض الإجماع على الخروج على الحاكم إن كفر. فقال:  (قال القاضي عياض: أجمع العلماء على أن الإمامة لا تنعقد لكافر وعلى أنه لو  طرأ عليه الكفر انعزل قال وكذا لو ترك إقامة الصلوات والدعاء إليها). و  قال القاضي عياض: (فلو طرأ عليه كفر وتغيير للشرع أو بدعة خرج عن حكم  الولاية وسقطت طاعته ووجب على المسلمين القيام عليه وخلعه ونصب إمام عادل  أن أمكنهم ذلك فإن لم يقع ذلك إلا لطائفة وجب عليهم القيام بخلع الكافر ولا  يجب في المبتدع إلا إذا ظنوا القدرة عليه فإن تحققوا العجز لم يجب القيام  وليهاجر المسلم عن أرضه إلى غيرها ويفر بدينه) [صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي:  ج12/ص229].
 وقد استنبط العلماء والمفسرون من قوله تعالى لسيدنا إبراهيم ـ عليه الصلاة  والسلام ـ : (إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي  الظالمين) أن الإمامة لا تنعقد لكافر .وكذلك استنبطوا من قوله  تعالى: (ولن  يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين سبيلا) أي لا يجعل الله للكافرين على  المؤمنين سلطة وقهرا وتحكما. ومن أعظم السلطة ولاية الحاكم، فهي الإمامة  العظمى، فنصب الإمام المسلم والحكم بالشريعة فرض على المسلمين قال الحافظ  ابن حجر في فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري : ( -أي الإمام- ينعزل بالكفر  إجماعا  فيجب على كل مسلم القيام في ذلك ، فمن قوي على ذلك فله الثواب ،  ومن داهن فعليه الإثم ، ومن عجز وجبت عليه الهجرة من تلك الأرض . )  فتح  الباري (ج13ص123).
 قال أبو يعلى: ( إن حدث منه ما يقدح في دينه ، نظرت فإن كفر بعد إيمانه فقد  خرج عن الإمامة ، وهذا لا إشكال فيه لأنه قد خرج عن الملة ووجب قتله )  الإمامة العظمى (ج1/ص434)
 وقال الشيخ عبد القادر عودة رحمه الله في كتابه( الإسلام بين جهل أبنائه وعجز علمائه ) 
 (وقد أجمع أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وفقهاء الأمة ومجتهدوها؛ على أن  طاعة أولي الأمر لا تجب إلا في طاعة الله، ولا خلاف بينهم أنه لا طاعة في  معصية الخالق، وأن إباحة المجمع على تحريمه كالزنا والسكر واستباحة إبطال  الحدود وتعطيل أحكام الشريعة، وشرع مالم يأذن به الله، إنما هو كفر وردة،  وأن الخروج على الحاكم المسلم إذا ارتد؛ واجب على المسلمين، وأقل درجات  الخروج على أولي الأمر؛ هو عصيان أوامرهم ونواهيهم المخالفة للشريعة). ومن  المناطات التي توجب قتال الحاكم: الردة، فيجب في الشريعة قتال من ارتد بعد  أن ثبت له حكم الإسلام الظاهر وإن كان منافقا ثم أعلن بعض نفاقه، قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: "من بدل دينه فاقتلوه" رواه البخاري من حديث ـ  ابن عباس ـ  وثبت عن الصحابة قتل جماعات من المرتدين في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وبعد وفاته. والأمر بجهاد الحاكم المرتد وأنصاره يدخل تحت كل الآيات  والأحاديث الآمرة بجهاد الكفار والمرتدين، واليوم من وقف مع الحاكم سيأخذ  حكمه في القتال حتماً قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لما سئل عن عسكر التتار :Frown:   كل طائفة ممتنعة عن التزام شريعة من شرائع الإسلام الظاهرة المتواترة ؛ من  هؤلاء القوم وغيرهم فإنه يجب قتالهم حتى يلتزموا شرائعه وإن كانوا مع ذلك  ناطقين بالشهادتين وملتزمين بعض شرائعه كما قاتل أبو بكر الصديق والصحابة  رضي الله عنهم مانعي الزكاة . وعلى ذلك اتفق الفقهاء بعدهم بعد سابقة  مناظرة عمر لأبي بكر رضي الله عنهما . فاتفق الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على  القتال على حقوق الإسلام عملا بالكتاب والسنة ). [مجموع الفتاوى:  28/502ـ501 ].فأبين كانت أحد معاقل الحاكم العلماني، وطائفته الممتنعة التي  بها يفرض الكفر ،ويمتنع عن تطبيق الشريعة، وكانت الفرصة سانحة لنشر الدعوة  والحكم بالشريعة في أبين، و حكومة علي صالح أو عبدربه منصور واقعة في  الكفر والردة، ومن ذلك: استبدالهما طريق الإسلام بالعلمانية، وهذا بحد ذاته  ردة وكفر مخرج من الملة، قال تعالى: (وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ  دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  (85))  ـ سورة آل عمران ـ 
 فأعظم و أكبر فتنة أصيبت بها بلاد المسلمين، هو التحاكم إلى هذه الأنظمة  الجاهلية، و الإذعان لقوانينها الكفرية و هذا من أكبر الحجج التي شرع  الجهاد لأجله, ولو ترتب على الخروج مقتل النفوس وهدم البيوت فالناظر لأحكام  الشريعة ومقاصدها يرى بأنّه لا توجد مفسدة أعظم من فتنة الكفر.قال تعالى  :{ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ000}.  ومن الأمور الكفرية التي  وقعا فيها, توليهما لليهود والنصارى وغيرها من الأعمال التي يكفرا  بارتكابها أو توجب قتاله كامتناعه عن تطبيق الشريعة وغيرها،. وقد تقدم معنا  قول النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :« أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن  لا إله إلاّ الله و أنّ محمدا رسول الله و يقيموا الصلاة و يؤتوا الزكاة  فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم و أموالهم إلاّ بحقّها و حسابهم على الله  عزّ و جلّ» قال الشّيخ حمد بن عتيق ـ رحمه الله ـ :"وهذه الثلاثة أركان  أيضا أمر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معاذا لمّا بعثه إلى اليمن أن يدعو إليها و  نبّهه على الأهم فالأهم كما في حديثه.و أخذ بذلك الخلفاء - رضي الله عنهم -  فأبو بكر قاتل مانعي الزكاة و هم يقولون لا إله إلاّ الله محمدا رسول الله  ..."(3)اهـ. رسالة إجابة السؤول نقلا عن كتاب استيعاب الأدلة في وجوب  تحكيم الشريعة لأبي عاصم الغزناوي .
  ولا يستفاد من تكفير الحاكم كفر أنصاره مطلقا بمجرد ارتكابهم للكفر،  فيشترط للحكم على من وقع في الكفر وارتكبه سواء كان حاكما أو مناصرا له  تحقق الشروط وانتفاء الموانع، وهذا متوفر في التنزيل على علي صالح ومن تقلد  بعده الحكم وأما أنصاره فهذه مسألة قد بسط القول فيها في رسالة بعنوان  مشروعية استهداف عسكر العلمانية، وخلاصة القول أن المسألة اجتهادية في  التنزيل فيوجد فيهم من يكفر بالتعين، ومن يكفر بالعموم، على حسب توفر  الشروط وانتفاء الموانع. 

 ثانياً: الشريعة أمرتنا أن نهدم الكفر، ونحاربه ونزيله، قال تعالى:  (وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ  لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  (39))  ـ سورة الأنفال ـ  والفتنة الشرك ـ وقوله: (فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ  الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ  تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (5)) ـ سورة التوبةـ  فالعلمانية  والديمقراطية لا يشك أحد أنها من الكفر، وأنها قد فرضت على المسلمين كبديل  للحكم الإسلامي، فالواجب على المسلمين حينئذ محاربة الكفر وإزالته، من خلال  الدعوة و التبيين والقتال، والامتثال لما أمر الله به، والتأسي بالنبي ـ  صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عندما هدم أصنام قريش التي حول الكعبة وهو يقرأ قوله  تعالى :Frown:   وَقُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ  زَهُوقًا (81 )ـ سورة الاسراء ـ  فالذي حصل في زنجبار،هو هدم نظامهم  العلماني، و لم تكن هي المنطقة الوحيدة التي تم هدم الكفر فيها فالحمد لله  فقد وفق الله المجاهدين لهدم النظام العلماني في عزان  و المحفد، و وقار،  وشقرة.  
 ثالثاً: النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حروبه كان يؤدب القبائل المتحالفة مع  العدو، ففي يوم الأحزاب لم يضع السلاح حتى غزا بني قريظة من أجل وقوفها مع  جيش الأحزاب، هكذا كان فعله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مع من يقف في طريقه  لتبليغ الرسالة، والحكم بها، ولو ناصروهم ووقفوا معهم بالكلمة، أما اليوم  فحال الجيوش العلمانية واحد، يتبعون نظاما واحد، يتعاضدون في نصرة الكفر،  ويمررونه على المسلمين، فالأصل مشروعية قتالهم، وعند التقديم في العمل فهو  خاضع للسياسة الشرعية، يحيد الأمير من يحيده، ويبدأ بقتال من يقاتله، على  حسب تقديم الأولويات المترتبة في الميدان، وعلى حسب المصلحة والمفسدة في  التقديم والتأخير ولو نسبية، فكانت أغلب الحملات التي تهاجم المجاهدين، في  وقار ولودر ومودية، تأتي من زنجبار، فإذا أتينا لأصل المسألة فالأصل وجوب  إزالة هذه الجيوش المحاربة لله ورسوله، والهجوم عليهم في زنجبار من أهم  الأولويات، بل وأمر مهم لكسر جناح من أجنحتهم في المنطقة، فمن أجل ذلك تم  التركيز على دخول أبين، ومهاجمة مراكزها العسكرية، وأوكارها الأمنية، وفي  وقت تركت أ  كثر مديريات محافظة صعدة بيد الحوثي فلماذا لا تترك أبين لأهل  السنة .
 رابعاً:  أغلب المناطق التي سيطر عليها المجاهدون، كانت حقوق المسلمين قبل  السيطرة عليها منهوبة ، وأموالهم مسلوبة، وخدمات الناس معطلة، و متاجرهم  معرضة للنهب والسلب، القوي فيهم يأ كل الضعيف، كل هذا تحت مرأى ومسمع  ورعاية من هذا النظام العلماني، ما لم يكن هو المشارك، أو بلاطجته، و  أتباعه، هكذا كان حال المناطق قبل سيطرة أنصار الشريعة، ورجعت الآن إلى ما  كانت عليه بعد خروج أنصار الشريعة، في وضع مأساوي يندى له الجبين، وفي ظل  هذا الوضع آنذاك ارتفع عدد أصوات المنادين لأنصار الشريعة من زنجبار وغيرها  لإنقاذهم وتحكيم الشريعة، والله أن هذا هو الحاصل، فلو لم يكن دخول  المجاهدين زنجبار إلا لذلك لكفى حجة عند الله، ولجاز شرعاً فكيف وشرع الله  معطل، و الناس يوما بعد يوم تفتن في دينها، وتتلاعب يها أجندة  الكفر،والردة، وأصحاب التوجهات المحاربة لله ورسوله.
 خامساً: تغير الواقع  بفضل الله إلى الأحسن بعد دخول أنصار الشريعة و سط  تأييد شعبي من الأهالي, بل هم المتقدمون صفوف الدعوة و التبيين و القتال،  فهدمت أصنام العلمانية والوثنية والآراء الجاهلية، وتم إقامة الإسلام  بشموله، و إدارة المنطقة وتقديم الخدمات للناس وبالمجان،  ليدرك الناس  حقيقة الإسلام ونعمته وجماله، ولو كلف هذا الملايين فهو لا شيء أمام إبراز  جمال الإسلام، وشهد العدو بهذا التغيير، فأمن الناس على دينهم، و أنفسهم،  وعقولهم، و أعراضهم، و أموالهم، فلذا وذاك يشرع ويجوز دخول أبين وغير أبين  من المناطق التي تحت الحكم العلماني، بل يجب فعل ذلك على أصحاب القدرة  والاستطاعة. 
 سادساً:  كان الأحرى أن يطلب المستند الشرعي من الذين قاتلوا في أرحب،  والحصبة، ونهم، وقد قاتلوا من أجل الديمقراطية، والدولة المدنية، ويطلب  أيضاً من هؤلاء الذين أباحوا بفتواهم ، لحكومة علي صالح و حكومة الوفاق،  دماء أنصار الشريعة ، بينما كان وجود أنصار الشريعة كحاكمين ومسيطرين قبل  وجود عبد ربه منصور وحكومته، فمن هو الخارجي؟ أنصار الشريعة الحاكمين قبله،  أم عبد ربه منصور الذي جاء كرئيس بعدهم،  مع أن عبد ربه منصور خارج على  الإسلام مرة باشتراكيته، وأخرى بعلمانيته، وما مستندهم الشرعي لمقاتلة  المجاهدين؟ وهل من شريعتنا الإسلامية الوقوف مع الحكومة العلمانية ضد حكم  الله؟. 
 سابعاً: انسحب أنصار الشريعة من الأماكن التي أقاموا فيها الشريعة  الإسلامية لا بسبب خذلان المسلمين فقط؛ بل بانضمام أبناء المسلمين إلى صف  هذه الحملات الصليبية، المحاربة لشرع الله، وخاصة من خارج أبين ودافعهم في  ذلك المال، و سكوت العلماء؛ بل ووقوف البعض منهم إلى جانب الحملة للحزبية  المقيتة، و هذا ما خطط له السفير الأمريكي، فبعد انسحاب المجاهدين فما مصير  المناطق التي انسحبوا منها؟، وهل الشريعة تجيز هذا الوضع المأساوي؟ كلنا  يرى في الإعلام ويسمع، أن المناطق التي انسحب منها أنصار الشريعة، رجعت  إليها الفوضى، و النهب، والسلب، والسرقة من جديد،  وهذه المرة بمشاركة  العسكر أنفسهم، وتعطلت خدمات الناس، أهذا من الشريعة!! أم أن من الشريعة  مقاتلة الشريعة!! فكما اتضح أن هذه الحكومات لا تعرف إلا تعطيل الشريعة،  وتعطيل مصالح الناس أبعد هذا سيستنكر مستنكر لماذا دخل أنصار الشريعة أبين؟  أو سيتنكر لرجوعهم مرة أخرى، أو سيطالبونهم بأدلة دخولهم عدن أو صنعاء،  عموما هذا من تحصيل الحاصل والأمر واضح،  فالأصل أن على عاتقنا نشر الإسلام  ومحاربة الشرك، وطرد المحتل من بلاد المسلمين، ولا سيما  في فلسطين،  وأفغانستان، والعراق، والصومال، ولا يتم هذا إلا بإزالة الترس العلماني في  الجزيرة العربية الذي يتترس بها العدو الصليبي والصهيوني في المنطقة.  
 ثامناً: مما يدل أكثر على أن المعركة كانت تدار في أبين مع الأمريكان، هو  دخول السفير الأمريكي أبين مع حراسته من المارنز بعد انسحاب أنصار الشريعة  كما شوهد ذلك في الإعلام، وكأن لسان حاله يقول: لا مكان لشرع الله مع وجود  الديمقراطية، والعلمانية، والدولة المدنية، أبعد حضور هذا المشهد الأمريكي  يتشكك أحد بمشروعية ما قام به أنصار الشريعة، ناهيك عن تصريحات هذا السفير  التي توحي أنه الحاكم الفعلي لليمن، و رئيس العمليات العسكرية ضد أنصار  الشريعة. وكما قال عبده الجندي: أن زيارة السفير تأتي في إطار حرب يراها  أممية ودولية اهـ ـ نقلاً من مؤتمر صحفي بث في قناة آزال ـ وكم راهن هذا  السفير الصليبي على معارك لودر، وتصريحاته ولقاءاته الإعلامية بشأن معركة  لودر وأبين توحي أيضاً أنه الناطق الرسمي نيابة عن البيت الأبيض عبر قناة  سهيل.
  وأود في الأخير أن أختم هذا العرض برسالتين الرسالة الأولى: للعلماء،  والدعاة، وطلبة العلم، و أتمنى أن تصل إليهم، أو ترفع على مواقعهم، أو توزع  عليهم، أيها العلماء إن هذه الحرب علمتنا أن فتح فلسطين وتحريرها من  اليهود ليس بالأمر الصعب؛ كما صور لنا ذلك الإعلام والمثقفين، فلقد انكسرت  حملات العدو المرة تلو الأخرى أمام مائتين من المجاهدين أو أقل، وبهم في  بداية الأمر تم السيطرة على أماكن تقدر السير بها بالسيارة أ كثر من  ساعة  ونصف طولا وعرضاً، فكيف لو انضم إليهم عدد مثله، فبإذن الله سيتم التوسع أ  كثر، ما لم يكن في حدود التوسعة الأولى، وهكذا كلما انضم المسلمون مع  عتادهم وأموالهم، كلما كان بقاء الحكم بالشرع أطول و أوسع، حتى نصل إلى  فلسطين، إن هذه الحقيقة نابعة من واقع عملي تمت ممارسته في السيطرة والحكم،  كما تقدم معنا في بداية الكلام، وإن مما علمتنا الحروب أن العدو أيا كان  الصليبي أو عملائه، لا يثبت أمام المجاهد السني صاحب العقيدة النبوية، الذي  باع نفسه ليكون الله الحاكم وحده، فنراهم يفرون وقد تركوا أ كثر عتادهم أو  يسلمون أنفسهم، فالواجب علينا أيها العلماء أن ندعو كل من وقف مع هذه  الحملات من أبناء المسلمين أفرادا وأحزابا 
 ومفتيين وخطباء إلى التوبة والرجوع إلى الله، ومن ثم نوحد قوتنا و كلماتنا  على الكتاب والسنة، ونقف صفا واحدا لصد المخططات الصليبية، ومواجهة المد  الرافضي الشيعي الحوثي، الذي توغل بشكل أوسع على جميع الأصعدة، وفي الأراضي  السنية، ولنتعظ مما حصل لطارق الهاشمي وأصحابه في العراق، حيث قدم نفسه  كممثل لحزب إسلامي محسوب على السنة، وبدأ يتحالف هو وحزبه مع المحتل  والشيعة، وكانوا سببا لتأسيس الصحوات (الغفوات) الممولة من الحكومة  السعودية، وسببا لإنشاء الجيش والشرطة العراقية ،وصنيعهم هذا وقوفاً مع  الاحتلال الأمريكي ضد دولة العراق الإسلامية وضد ضربات المجاهدين، وبعد ذلك  أسلموهم الأمريكان هم وعلماء أهل السنة وذراري أهل السنة للمفترس الشيعي  نوري المالكي وحزبه، و تحت إشراف إيران، فلماذا ينطلي علينا نفس الأمر  والسيناريو في اليمن، فها هو مخطط الصحوات ومرتزقي اللجان يخدم الأمريكان،  وبفتوى بعضكم، بينما الحوثي يخترق و يتوغل في جيش أ كثر ذراريه محسوب على  أهل السنة، ويشيعه، وقد رأينا وسمعنا كثيراً منهم في أبين يصرخون بشعارات  الحوثة، ويتطاولون على عرض أمنا عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ  بل ويتوغل الحوثي  أيضاً في أوساط الشعوب السنية، عن طريق إفساح المجال أمامه في ساحة  التغير، وارتماء قيادات الحراك والمؤتمر في أحضانه ،ودخول بعض الأحزاب و  الجماعات الإسلامية في صلح معه وهدنة، وينشر الحوثي أيضاً دعوته باسم آل  البيت ـ رضوان الله عليهم ـ ولا معترض عليه، بل يحضى بد عم مالي من الدولة،  كما نقل في الإعلام مؤخراً خبر دعم وزير النفط اليمني لإحدى مدارس الحوثة  الصيفية بخمسة ملايين ـ ريال يمني ـ،ولا غرابة أن يحصل بمثل هذا فقد سبق  وأن الذي ساعدهم في تأسيس حركتهم الحوثية من قبل هو النظام السابق،والآن  وزارة النفط من مهامه، وفي متناول يده، والأمر الأهم من ذلك من يزود الحوثي  بأسلحة الجيش. فالواجب عليكم أيها العلماء تجاه هذا الواقع المرير كما  قلنا الرجوع إلى الله، والتوبة الصادقة، والتجرد من التبعية لأي أحد من  البشر، والعمل سويا في توحيد صفوف أهل السنة، ضد المخطط الغربي، والشرقي،  المخطط الأمريكي والإيراني والروسي معا، والسعي الجاد في توعية الناس تجاه  المخاطر التي تحاك بهم، ونبذ الحكومات العلمانية ومقاطعتها، فإذا قمتم بذلك  جادين لا شك ولا ريب ستعود السيطرة للحكم الإسلامي، بشكل أوسع مما كانوا  عليه من ذي قبل، وبالنسبة لمجاهدي أنصار الشريعة فهم أبناؤكم، ولكنهم وجدوا  أنفسهم أمام حكم علماني كفري كما تعلمون، وأمام مسؤولين مضيعين لمسؤوليتهم  تجاه شعبهم وأمتهم، فقاموا بما رأيتم؛ ولكن رماهم العدو عن قوس واحدة،  واستفاد من سكوت بعضكم، وتأييد البعض، ويبقى أن أخيركم  لم يستجب وعمل على  تخفيف الحملة على قدر استطاعته، ومن المنظور الذي يراه، والله مطلع على  قلوب الجميع، فعموماً ما أراد أنصار الشريعة من الحكم والسيطرة إلا وجه  الله، وحصل ما رأيتم الوقوف مع العدو ؛ولكن هل سيتكرر خطأ البعض منكم، أم  سنراجع أنفسنا وندرس أسباب ما حصل من تجيير الجهود لصالح العدو، ونستفيد من  الماضي، ونوعي أبناء المسلمين حتى لا يتكرر المشهد السابق المؤلم، وعلينا  أن نصطف صفا واحد ضد أعداء الشريعة، كل على قدر استطاعته، ولو بهجر مجالسهم  وأحزابهم، وتبين عورهم، وتوضيح الدعوة إلى ضرورة ووجوب الحكم بالشريعة،  وحينها سنكون يدا ضاربة للعدو، وحامية لأعراضنا من المد الحوثي.
 أما رسالتي لمشايخ القبائل السنية: أقول لمشايخ القبائل أنتم أهل الإسلام،  والنخوة والشهامة، والكرم و الشجاعة، فكما أنكم دفعتم بأبنائكم من أفراد  القبيلة لمناصرة شرع الله، فالواجب عليكم المواصلة فيما بدأتم فيه، وعليكم  اليوم واجب احتضان المجاهدين في أرضكم، والبحث عنهم وإيوائهم فهم جزء منكم،  ويدكم الضاربة لمواجهة المد الحوثي، ويعلم الله أن أناساً كهؤلاء  المجاهدين الذين تحملوا عنكم وعن الأمة جهاد الصليبين، والصهاينة وعملائهم  المرتدين، وحكمَّوا شرع الله، في زمن حارب شرع الله من ادعى انتسابه لشرع  الله، فما بالكم بمحاربة المتنكر لشرع الله، فإن أناس كهؤلاء حق على الأمة  الإسلامية أن تقبل رؤوسهم، و ترفعهم فوقها، فهم تاج رؤوسها، وعز فخرها  ومجدها، وتوفر لهم المكان والمأوى الآمن، لا أن تدل العدو على أماكنهم،  واعلموا يا مشايخ القبائل بأن هناك برنامج يتولى كبره الأمن القومي، ويعني  بالدرجة الأولى إفساد أبنائكم وتوظيفهم كأذناب وعملاء، بل ويوقعونهم بما  يطعن في دينهم وشهامتهم من أجل أن يكونوا عبيدهم المطيعين فاحذروا من ذلك  وحذروا أبناءكم وأفراد القبيلة.
 وقبل الأخير إخواني المسلمين، إن وفقنا الله لتجاوزا هذه المرحلة مرحلة  الابتلاء وتميز الصفوف بصبر و ثبات، فظننا بالله أنه كلما تلاحمنا وجمعنا  قوتنا فسيوفق المجاهدين إلى الرجوع أوسع مما كانوا عليه المرة الأولى، بل  سيكفيهم الرجوع بمجاهدين جدد، يتولون زمام قتال النظام العلماني و بمفردهم،  وفي مناطق لم تكن على البال، ومن بوادر هذا الفجر المشرق خروج أهالي مدينة  وقار في مظاهرات منادين بتطبيق الشريعة، وعودة أنصار الشريعة، و بعضهم قد  عبر عن أسفه لخذلانه أنصار الشريعة، وما زالت بعض المناطق تتمسك بأنصار  الشريعة وتمنعهم من الخروج من أراضيها.
 وختاماً إن ما قام به أنصار الشريعة، هو  الشيء الذي أمر الله  أن يقوم به  كل مسلم، فإن أصاب أنصار الشريعة فمن الله، وإن أخطئوا فبسبب أنفسهم  والشيطان، فنسأل من الله أن يغفر الذنوب والزلات، وأن يوفق الجميع للإخلاص  والمتابعة.
 و صلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم ومن سار على نهجه.
 كتبه: أبو وقار الأثري 
 يوم السبت/ بتاريخ /17/ شعبان لعام 1433هـ

----------

